# 10 Most Extra Ordinary Weapons of The World



## abbasniazi

when it comes to weapons, mans creative and dare I say artistic, ingenuity comes to the fore. If it is possible to have one weapon, then why not turn that weapon into two by fixing a blade or a club on it? As for pistols  lets have six barrels, a muff pistol, a palm pistol, or a ring pistol. This is a look at some interesting and some unusual antique guns that gunsmiths have created in the past.
Also here, is the gun described as the most beautiful gun in the world 





*(Cased Percussion Pepperbox Pistol)*

The Development of the Firing Mechanism
In simplistic terms, the earliest forms of firing mechanism involved manually placing a burning ember or flame to a hole in the top of the barrel of a gun. This was replaced by a matchlock, which basically was a method of securing a very slow burning fuse (known as a match) to the side of the gun, which was introduced to the touch hole to explode the powder in the gun.

Of course wet conditions or an ember in close proximity to the powder were not the most favourable of situations and accidents with muskets were not uncommon

The breakthrough came with the invention of the Wheellock.

This involved mechanically moving a scored disk of steel against a piece of mineral called pyrite to cause sparks. The easiest way to understand this is to look at a modern flint cigarette lighter. This works in basically the same way.

The mechanism of the Wheelock was rather complicated and there were attempts to simplify it. There were several variations but one of the most popular was a Dutch invention called the Snaphaunce. (Derived from the Dutch snap haan meaning snapping hen, a reference to the movement of the arm containing the flint.) There were problems because of a need to have a moveable cap over the ignition hole, to stop accidental ignition and to keep the powder dry.

However it was not until the invention of the Flintlock in France by Marin Le Bourgeoys that a far more reliable mechanism came into being. This involved an arm containing a piece of flint striking a metal L shaped plate. This not only caused a spark but forced the plate to uncover the touch hole at the same moment.

This was a system that would last for around two and a half centuries until the development of percussion methods of firing took over.

Of course as well as working on the firing mechanism, gunsmiths were also looking at ways of developing the guns themselves
*Combined Pernach Mace and Wheellock Pistol*




The oldest weapon here is a combination of a pistol and a mace. It is from Northern Europe, from Saxony, from the last quarter of the 16th century (1575-1600). It is on display in The Military Historical Museum of Artillery, Engineer and Signal Corps (founded in 1703 in St Petersburg, Russia by Peter the Great.)



This gun/club almost signals a time of transition from knight in armour to cavalryman or infantryman. It is interesting to note the straight stock-style handle and the intricate decoration. The decoration indicates that the weapon would have been made for a member of a wealthy family and not a commoner.

*Over and Under Flintlock Pistol*




The problem with a muzzle loaded gun is that once it has been fired it is necessary to pause to reload with ball and powder. Not very helpful if you are being attacked by more than one assailant. One alternative would be to have more than one gun. Again not very comfortable for a man about town wanting to protect himself from a mugging. Much lighter would be one pistol with two barrels. Several companies began manufacturing double barrel pistols such as the one shown above made by the gunsmiths Hill of London.

*Six Shot Percussion Pepper Box Revolver*




If two barrels were useful, how much more useful six barrels would be. Like this one manufactured by Blunt and Syms of New York.

The pepperbox or pepper pot pistol has appeared with all the various firing mechanisms previously mentioned. The principle has always been basically the same. A solid unit consisting (in this case) of six barrels rotates around an axis. Each pull of the trigger caused the barrels to rotate through 60 degrees thus lining the next barrel up for firing. Because of the problem of weight, the barrels were usually no longer than three inches (3.5cm) long. It is easy to see from this, how the potential for reducing the size of the barrels to form chambers and putting one barrel in front of the chambers would lead to the development of the revolver.

The example shown above has a ring trigger.

*CONTINUED IN THE NEXT POST...*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## abbasniazi

*Blunderbuss *




An alternative to being able to shoot multiple shots from more than one barrel is to fire multiple projectiles from one barrel with one shot.

Rather than sending a single bullet to one target, the blunderbuss was designed to send multiple bullets over a given area. Its muzzle is wider than the rest of the barrel, intended to spread the shot over a given area. The early flintlock versions of the gun were very popular with guards on mail coaches and with householders for home defence.

Some of these weapons were issued to the army and the navy. It can be imagined that they would have been used by the navy in close combat, possibly to repel borders, or in boarding. It is probably for that reason, that the example above is fitted with a sprung over bayonet, as is the pair of pistols shown below.

Also note the ramrod held under the barrels for loading.

*Blunderbuss Pistols with Bayonets*




The date of this pair of pistols is from around 1820, and signed by Sherwood of London.

*Ladies Muff Pistol*




From the 18th century small concealable pistols for self protection, were manufactured in Europe in large numbers. The picture shows a flintlock example manufactured in 1820 from Birmingham England.

Measuring just over 4 inches (11.8cm) these lightweight guns were intended mainly for women. As they could easily be concealed in a Ladies hand warmer, they gained the name of Muff pistols.

Like many of this type of weapon it is fitted with a sliding safety catch to prevent accidental discharge. 

*A Palm Pistol*




A palm pistol is one of the latest weapons shown here.

Patented around 1883 the earliest was known as the Chicago Palm Pistol. This percussion weapon was able to be concealed in the palm of the hand and operated by holding the fingers over the lugs either side of the barrel and squeezing with the palm of the hand.

The photograph above is of a unique design called &#8220;The Protector&#8221; from 1891-1892 by the Minneapolis Firearms company.

According toFlaydermans Guide to Antique Guns,9th edition, these were actually built by James Duckworth of Springfield, MA. It features a 7-shot cylinder which is really more like a rotating turret.

*Ring Pistol*




This weapon made in the late 19th century is a rare six shot pin firing revolver. It is a silver ring that fits the finger and features a hand rotated pepperbox barrels locked by a bar catch. The ring is engraved with the words &#8220;La Petit Protector&#8221;

*Duelling Pistols and &#8220;The Judas Pair&#8221;*




Should a &#8220;gentleman&#8221; feel that his honour had been offended, he would call on the offender to take part in a duel to remedy the offence. Formerly fought with swords, with the advent of the gun, duels would now take place with pistols. The wealthy families would be able to commission fine sets of duelling pistols which would be passed on from father to son.

The duellists would meet discretely, usually just after dawn. With them they would each have their own &#8220;seconds.&#8221; (A term which is now carried on in the boxing world.)

The duties of the seconds were several fold. Firstly they were there to try to settle the dispute verbally before the parties resorted to the duel. They were also to attend to any injuries resulting from the duel.

Another duty was that they were supposed to check that neither of the weapons contained rifling. (Grooves manufactured into the inside of the barrel to make a bullet travel more accurately.) This was supposed to be &#8220;ungentlemanly&#8221;. It has been suggested that on some occasions one of the pair may have been rifled and the other not.

It is possibly this that led to the story by Jonathan Gash called the &#8220;Judas Pair&#8221;. A pair of duelling pistols that, where one fired honestly, the other pistol had a mechanism which released the shot backwards to kill the person using it. But that&#8217;s just a story&#8230;isn&#8217;t it?

Duelling was finally banned in England in 1810.

*CONTINUED IN THE NEXT POST...*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## abbasniazi

*Tschinke*




A tschinke was a light hunting rifle used mainly for shooting birds. It takes its name from Teschen in Poland (where this type of weapon was developed) and was a popular hunting weapon among the north European nobility during the seventeenth century. The nobility were able to afford to have, beautifully, ornately inlaid decoration on their guns, like some of the examples shown below.

It can be seen that there is not a great distance between the trigger and the end of the stock. This is because the gun was not used by cradling into the shoulder. The stock was placed against the cheek. The gun itself absorbed most of the recoil.












*The Most Beautiful Gun in the World: Louis XIII Fowling Piece*








As a curator, Bullock was frequently involved in acquisitions. One of the most extraordinary of these was the museums long effort to acquire the fowling piece of Louis XIII of France. That legendary long gun was then owned by William G. Renwick, a reclusive gun collector who kept his prizes hidden from sight in his home in Tucson, Ariz.

The Louis XIII hunting weapon is not only considered the most elegant 17th-century long gun in existence, but it is also one of only three flintlocks known to have been made in the workshop of Pierre and Marin Le Bourgeoys of Lisieux, the gunsmiths who invented the flintlock ignition mechanism.

Bullock was one of three Metropolitan curators beginning in the 1920s who tried to acquire the weapon, which they called the most beautiful gun in the world, before it could be snatched away by the Smithsonian Institution, another museum or a private collector.

Several times it appeared that Renwick had been wooed and won, but he always backed off at the last minute. Then, after his death in 1972, his collection came up for auction at Sothebys in London. Bullock pounced, and an agent for the Metropolitan bid $300,000 and gained the prize.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Evil Flare

So Magical Art 

Really Impressed


----------



## Daghalodi

Great Work!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## praveen

AK-47 I think you forgot that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

praveen said:


> AK-47 I think you forgot that



No doubt thats one of the best assault rifle ever produced like the machine gun, however, the images i have posted are related to the most beautiful weapons.

AK47 is of entirely different generation of weapons, why don't you post some images of the beautiful weapons of the present generation brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Comet

Good work...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohailbarki

The gun of my choice Six Shot Percussion Pepper Box Revolver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

sohailbarki said:


> The gun of my choice Six Shot Percussion Pepper Box Revolver



Good Choice Brother, what about having two of these monsters, one in each holster on the right and left? .....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi

Made in Germany, 1940-1945

The Second World War was a period of remarkable advances in technology and many new weapons were invented during this period, some of which entered production and actually saw service in the war, while others never left the drawing board. 

Most of us are familiar with the secret weapons the Nazis had at their disposal in the last months of the war that were expected to turn the tide against the Allies. However, Germany had a reputation as a scientifically advanced nation well before the outbreak of hostilities in 1939. At the beginning of the war, the Germans had a significant advantage in many areas of military technology, although it lost the lead, for a variety of reasons, as the war progressed. 








For the naval war, Germany built some submarines that could: 
- stay submerged for an entire patrol
- used advanced sonar so they could target the enemy without raising the periscope
- were equipped with the first electric powered torpedoes which left no trail of bubbles to give away the subs position
- some even had stealth coating, rendering them invisible, when surfaced, to Allied planes using infra-red searchlights. 

This was years ahead of its time, similar to the radar absorbing coating of modern stealth aircraft. Germany also developed synthetic fuel from coal, in order to lessen its dependence on imported oil for its petroleum needs. And very early in the war, German bombers operating at night used fixed radio transmitters, with receivers installed in the bombers, to very effectively navigate to their target areas. This system was the forerunner of GPS that we are familiar with today and for the first couple of years of the conflict at least, Allied air forces had no comparable system. 

Thinking the war was already won, Hitler placed less emphasis on weapons development. Later, when the war turned against them, Germany turned to new, highly sophisticated weaponry in a desperate bid to turn the tide. These wonder weapons, or wunderwaffe, mostly reached the field of combat too late to make a difference, although some, like the V2 rockets, were deployed and were superior to anything possessed by the Allies at the time. Most of these weapons were very advanced for their era and with the exception of the gigantic tanks, were all developed by other counties in the subsequent decades. There are too many to cover in detail in this article, but here are some of the most fascinating ones. 

*WunderWaffe 1 - Vampire Vision*

The Sturmgewehr 44 was the first ever assault rifle, similar to the modern M-16 and AK-47. The ZG 1229, also known by the code name Vampir, was an infra-red sight designed so that this rifle could be used by snipers at night. It was first used in combat in the last months of the war and weighed about five pounds, but was also connected to a thirty pound battery support pack, strapped to the soldiers back.










*WunderWaffe 2 - Shooting Around Corners*

"The idea of weapons capable of proving aimed fire from around corners has always existed, and eventually materializes in the form of working pieces. One such device was "Der Gebone Lauf" ("The Curved Barrel"), created by the Germans in WWII, seen below fitted to an MP44 7.92 x 33 mm (7.92 Kurz) caliber assault rifle." 









*WunderWaffe 3 - Super-Heavy Tanks*
German engineers worked on a number of designs for super-heavy tanks and the Panzerkampfwagen VIII Maus was the heaviest model of which a working prototype was made during the war. This tank weighed in at around 180 tonnes and this ended up being its principal problem. No engine was powerful enough to allow the tank to achieve the desired speed of 20 km/h, with only 13km/h being reached and that under ideal conditions. It was also too heavy to cross bridges. However, because the tank stood relatively high off the ground, it could actually ford deep streams and for deeper rivers was able to go underwater and drive along the bottom. However, to do this it had to be partnered with another tank, which supplied the electrical power through a cable. Amazingly, a long snorkel, allowing the crossing tank to submerge to a depth of 45 feet, fed air to the submerged tanks crew.









CONTINUED ON NEXT PAGE...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi

"Design studies found at Krupp showed a version of the Maus carrying a 305mm breech-loading mortar, named 'Bear', and a giant 1500-ton vehicle with a 800mm gun as main armament plus two 150mm guns in auxiliary turrets on the rear quarters. This vehicle, put forward by two engineers named Grote and Hacker, was planned to be powered by four U-boat diesel engines!








CONTINUED ON NEXT PAGE...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abbasniazi

This image shows how the Tiger tanks grew in size throughout the war:





*WunderWaffe 4 - "The Walking Tank", the mine-clearing vehicle*

One of the MinenRaumers - "In 1944, Krupp built a prototype of this super heavy mineclearing vehicle. The 130t vehicle was articulated in the centre, and was suspended on 2.7m diameter steel wheels. These were set on different track widths at front and rear, so as to sweep a wider path. Each section of the Raumer S was powered by a Maybach HL90 motor. It was captured at end of the war by the U.S Army." 













Another design was even stranger, developed by Alkett, Krupp and Mercedes-Benz in 1942:










"The body of this strange machine built on the mounting of a heavy gun with a cabin including the compartment of combat, the engine compartment and which was surmounted by a turret of Panzer I (2 MG34). The shielding varied from 20 to 40 mm on the body of the machine. The lower part to be able to resist to the mines was of 80 mm. The direction was done using the small wheel located at the back, two larger wheels supplemented the suspension. The steel wheels were provided with steel shoes similar to those used by the German heavy guns at the time of the First World War. The wheels come from Caterpillar trucks. They were in theory to resist the explosive loads of the mines." 









CONTINUED ON NEXT PAGE...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abbasniazi

*WunderWaffe 5 - the world&#8217;s first cruise missile*
The Fieseler Fi 103, more familiar as the V-1, from the German vergeltungswaffe or vengeance weapon, was the world&#8217;s first cruise missile. The V-1 was powered by jets and carried an 1875 lb warhead with a range of 125 miles, the first ones being launched at England on June 13, 1944, just after D Day. The missile was sometimes delivered in the air from bombers, but was mostly ground launched, with long ramps hidden in wooded terrain. However, these were clearly visible from the air, so were usually bombed very quickly, forcing the German army to use mobile ramps instead, which they moved around the Pas-de-Calais region of the French channel coast. 









Recreated launch ramp at the museum in Duxford, UK





Despite its fearsome reputation, although nearly 9,250 V1&#8217;s were fired against London and other English towns and cities, fewer than 2,500 reached their target, the others being destroyed by anti-aircraft fire, fighters, and even barrage balloons. However, V1 firing continued, at Antwerp and other cities on the European mainland as well as against England, until Allied forces finally captured the launch areas in late March 1945.

Variation: Rocket-Propelled Piloted Aircraft Bomb








Kamikaze "Ohka" (Cherry Blossom) ordered by Japan empire (U.S.S. "Essex" was hit by one of these.




\
V-1 used against London, and the new V-1 "BAKA", an interesting comparison

*WunderWaffe 6 - the original long-range ballistic missile*

The V1&#8217;s successor, perhaps a little predictably known as the V-2, was the original long-range ballistic missile and the first man-made object to achieve sub-orbital spaceflight. With a range of 200 miles and a 2150lb warhead, the V2 also traveled at 2500 mph, so it was impossible to intercept and hit its target from above faster than the speed of sound. There was no advance warning and although the V2 was far from accurate, it caused mass terror and panic when used against civilians. The rockets were also fired from mobile launchers, which were difficult to locate either before or after they were fired. Over 3000 V2&#8217;s were fired against the Allies, killing over 7000 people, both military and civilian, and the rocket threat was only finally ended when the German army was forced to retreat beyond the launch range. 








CONTINUED ON NEXT PAGE...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi

The V2 was very expensive to produce, inaccurate and only carried a small warhead, but had the Germans had more time to develop it, the war might have taken a very different course. They may have been able to attach a nuclear warhead, and were working on using biological and chemical weapons in the rocket program. By the last days of the war, Germany had supplies of the nerve agents sarin, tabun and soman, but had never used them.





A rocket launching platform towed behind a submarine, intended for use against the North American continent, was successfully tested and scientists were also supposedly at work on the V9 rocket. This version would actually have a pilot, who was to bail out at the last minute with a parachute and be rescued at sea by a submarine. The V9 was to be armed with a one ton warhead, and be able to reach the US from Europe in just thirty five minutes. 





At the end of the war, American, British or Soviet forces captured many German weapons, undeveloped projects and blueprints, plus the scientists who worked on them. Rocket scientists in particular played a large role in the space race and were instrumental helping the United States achieve the moon landing in 1969.

*WunderWaffe 7 - the rocket-powered fighter plane*
With aircraft, some of the German designs not only made it off the drawing board, but also flew in combat, although often not in sufficient numbers to alter the course of the war in Germany&#8217;s favour. The Messerschmitt Me 163 was the only operational rocket-powered fighter plane of the war, but although it was very advanced it performed poorly in combat and downed limited numbers of Allied aircraft.






The first turbojet fighter aircraft, the Messerschmitt Me 262, first appeared in the skies over Europe in 1944. Although arriving too late to seriously impact the course of the conflict, the Me 262 still claimed over 500 Allied aircraft, losing around 100 Me 262s in the process.










Intended to be the successor of the Me 262, the Focke-Wulf Ta-183 fighter jet had only been tested in wind tunnels by the end of the war, although the plane&#8217;s basic design was developed in Argentina after 1945. Is thought that the Soviet MiG-15 was based on captured German plans, and the two planes do bear some resemblance, although Russian historians reject these theories.









CONTINUED ON THE NEXT PAGE...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi

The Bachem Ba 349 was an experimental rocket-powered interceptor. With a vertical take off rather than using vulnerable airfields, it was intended to operate like an unmanned missile. Most of its journey to reach enemy bombers was radio controlled by ground personnel, although it did have a pilot, who would aim at the target and fire its rockets when close enough. However, the test pilot was killed in the plane&#8217;s first and last test flight in March 1945






The DFS 346 was a high-speed, rocket powered research aircraft. The prototype, unfinished at the time of the German surrender, was apparently rebuilt and underwent successful test flights in the Soviet Union a few years later





The Heinkel He 162 was a single engine jet fighter. It was made mostly of wood, since by this stage of the war, metals for aircraft manufacture were becoming scarce, but the He 162 was the fastest of the early jets. Henschel&#8217;s Hs 132, an interceptor aircraft and dive-bomber, never flew in active combat:








The Arado 234, the world&#8217;s original jet bomber, was very advanced for its time. It was equipped with automatic pilot, an ejector seat, pilot-aimed rear guns, and powered by twin jet engines, it proved far too fast for Allied planes to intercept.









*WunderWaffe 8 - a sub-orbital bomber*Silbervogel, which translates as Silverbird, was a rocket powered sub-orbital bomber, which was tested in wind tunnels, but never actually produced. However, it was a forerunner of future winged space vehicles such as the Space Shuttle. 









CONTINUED ON THE NEXT PAGE...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi

1) Pressurized Cockpit 2) Oxidant Tanks 3) Fuel Tanks 4) High-Pressure Combustion Chamber of 100 Tons Thrust 5) Auxiliary Rocket Chambers 6) Wedge-Shaped Wing 7) Retracted Undercarriage 8) Free-Falling Bomb




1) Captive Rocket Booster of 600 Tons Thrust 2) S&#228;nger Amerika Bomber of 100 Tons Thrust 3) 3 Km (1.9 miles) Long Monorail Track 4) Sled Carriage 

Scientists believed that the Silbervogel would be able to cross the Atlantic carrying an 8,800 lb bomb to the continental USA, and then land in territory held by Japan in the Pacific. It would cover such a vast distance in a series of hops. After reaching 1200 mph with the help of a rocket-powered sled on a two mile rail track, the Silverbird&#8217;s rocket engines kicked in once it was airborne. Eventually flying at ninety miles and at a speed of almost 14,000 mph, it would slowly fall into the stratosphere and greater air density would give it a bounce to regain altitude. The size of the bounce would decrease each time, but German technicians still figured the Silverbird was very capable of making a mind-boggling trip of between 12000 and15000 miles.


*WunderWaffe 9 - the flying-wing bomber*
The Horten Ho-IX was a flying wing fighter/bomber, the prototype being developed in the latter part of the war. We show both "Gotha" and "Horten" projects here:


















The earliest military helicopters were built by Germany and mainly saw service in the Mediterranean, but a few were also used in the Aegean and Baltic theatres. Both the Flettner 282 and the Focke Achgelis 223 (shown here) were never built in large numbers as a result of the production facilities being destroyed by Allied bombers.





*WunderWaffe 10 - the Wind Cannon & the Vortex Gun*
Some of the more bizarre inventions and ideas developed by German scientists were 
- the sun cannon
- the vortex gun
- the sound cannon
- and the wind cannon. 

The sun cannon had a big sun-reflector intended for use against enemy aircraft. The Americans captured an experimental model of the cannon in 1945, but its unknown whether any tests were done after the war - more info

The vortex gun was designed to try and take advantage of the known fact that air turbulence could bring down large aircraft and break them into pieces. The vortex gun&#8217;s shells, containing coal-dust and a slow-burning explosive in the center, were supposed to create an artificial whirlwind or tornado, which would make enemy airplanes lose control and thus fall from the sky. During testing and under near perfect conditions this odd device seemed to work quite well. It wasn&#8217;t known if the air pressure would actually cause structural failure in a plane, but the pressure it put on the wings would probably be very high and that might be enough to down the aircraft. Fortunately for the Allies, the vortex gun was never put into practice. 

The wind cannon was designed to shoot a powerful jet of compressed air, as effective as a small shell, against enemy aircraft. As you can see from this picture it was an odd looking device. In tests, such a blast could break a 25mm wooden board from over 600 feet away. However, the potential effect on a fast moving aircraft would obviously be very different than against a fixed target, so as intriguing as the wind cannon was, it was unlikely to have produced the desired results. Even so, a cannon was set up on at one on the Elbe bridges in the closing stages of the war, but didn&#8217;t succeed in bringing down any hostile planes. 





CONTINUED ON THE NEXT PAGE...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi

The sound cannon was supposed to turn explosions of oxygen and methane into noise that could kill. A very high amplitude sound beam would be emitted at pressures exceeding 1000 milibars from a distance of around 150 feet, which would be fatal to a human exposed to it for thirty seconds. At a greater distance, a soldier would still suffer great pain and be seriously incapacitated for a considerable time afterwards. The sound weapon wasn&#8217;t used in combat or tested on people but it is thought that lab animals may have been used. Another acoustic device, which was said to resemble a large cannon, supposedly sent out a sonic boom shock wave with enough force to bring down a large bomber.

All of these "wonder weapons" are confirmed fact; if you'd like to chek out various myths (including Nazi UFO Flying Saucer program), then there are plenty of sites to help you along. In our future articles we will touch on fantastic "secret" weapons of the Communist block and, pehaps, some spy technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbarki

man i m so impressed of German engineers...........Mind blowing at that time....


----------



## mjnaushad

That Gotha P60 A is close to stealth bomber of today.


----------



## abbasniazi

mjnaushad said:


> That Gotha P60 A is close to stealth bomber of today.



Ya, u r right and we are talking about the germans intellact in 1940s, my god what if germans would have got another couple of years before the end of war?

i wonder what would have happened to the allies then?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Comet

I am in love with German Engineers.....


----------



## digitaltiger

Superb thread abbasniazi, great initiative , i m planning to use this content for a presentation in my office, i hope m not breaching copy write regulation  .. keep posting


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

this GAU-8/A Avenger 7-barrel 30mm gatling gun:













the aircraft surrounding it that flies it!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

sohailbarki said:


> man i m so impressed of German engineers...........Mind blowing at that time....



they knew what they were doing, German engineering is world renowned

Lutwaffe had the most high tech aircrafts of that era. They knew aero-dynamics and ideas of stealthy engineering way before the allied forces did


----------



## SurvivoR

Awesome piece on the world famous German Engineering... My question however is what are the factors that sets the Germans apart from the rest of the World?


----------



## abbasniazi

digitaltiger said:


> Superb thread abbasniazi, great initiative , i m planning to use this content for a presentation in my office, i hope m not breaching copy write regulation  .. keep posting



Thanx Brother for ur compliments for this thread, by the way u can use this thread for whatever you like, if someone sue you for the copyrights, tell them that i sold you this information, i'll handle the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> this GAU-8/A Avenger 7-barrel 30mm gatling gun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the aircraft surrounding it that flies it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bd3tUg6Dj1Y[/media] - A10 's cannon GAU 8A Seven-Barrel, 30mm, Gatling Gun
> 
> lKRGDCR28g0[/media] - A10 30mm Cannon
> 
> Zf2ka9RsFQ4[/media] - A-10 target practice exercise



Superb work brother, now thats what i call participation, i highly appreciate your input and hope to see you contributing more and more to it, ALL THE BEST BROTHER...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nightcrawler

*Nothing is extraordinary than this!!*

Pentagon Unveils New Gelatinous Chemical Robot
21 October 2009

A new shapeshifting chemical robot being developed for Defence Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) and the US Army has been unveiled by Pentagon researchers.
ChemBot is a small mobile device that looks like a gelatinous blob, it can change shape to navigate through tight spaces and will be used by the army for intelligence gathering, and search and rescue missions.
The chemical robot moves from place to place by way of a process called 'jamming' which causes the material
to transition between semi-liquid and semi-solid states with only a slight change in volume.
Jamming technology allows the scientists to make the ChemBot grow or shrink and roll it around with accurate control, and even manipulate it to pass through cracks in walls and reform on the other side.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

abbasniazi said:


> Superb work brother, now thats what i call participation, i highly appreciate your input and hope to see you contributing more and more to it, ALL THE BEST BROTHER...



cheers bro


----------



## DaRk WaVe

abbasniazi said:


> *Ladies Muff Pistol*
> 
> From the 18th century small concealable pistols for self protection, were manufactured in Europe in large numbers. The picture shows a flintlock example manufactured in 1820 from Birmingham England.
> 
> Measuring just over 4 inches (11.8cm) these lightweight guns were intended mainly for women. As they could easily be concealed in a Ladies hand warmer, they gained the name of Muff pistols.
> 
> Like many of this type of weapon it is fitted with a sliding safety catch to prevent accidental discharge.
> 
> :



hey thats a Cute one 

& Heil German Engineers, They were just great, If they would have started all this Before opening Russian Front, History would have been written in a Different way


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## abbasniazi

emo_girl said:


> hey thats a Cute one
> 
> & Heil German Engineers, They were just great, If they would have started all this Before opening Russian Front, History would have been written in a Different way



Yea, u have great taste Emo, however, i'd suggest you to buy a .22 pistol for your protection and keep it in your purse, if u somehow manage to get Muff Pistol u'd face problem to get its Emo...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi

brahmastra said:


>



brahmastra, Beautiful piece of art brother, i highly appreciate your contribution, thumbs up for you, hope to see more from u really soon...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## abbasniazi

brahmastra said:


>



V.Good brother, can u tell me the name, origin and era of this weapon please?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra

abbasniazi said:


> V.Good brother, can u tell me the name, origin and era of this weapon please?



I'm not sure. but can see the company site address on the right bottom corner of the pic.may be you'll get more info there.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

abbasniazi said:


> Yea, u have great taste Emo, however, i'd suggest you to buy a .22 pistol for your protection and keep it in your purse, if u somehow manage to get Muff Pistol u'd face problem to get its Emo...



well, i wont Get that MUff in my Purse, I will have this in my Purse

*Desert Eagle *


----------



## moha199

emo_girl said:


> well, i wont Get that MUff in my Purse, I will have this in my Purse
> 
> *Desert Eagle *



It's airsoft gun!!!! but it will hurt ugh! i don't wanna be around you dude lmao


----------



## DaRk WaVe

moha199 said:


> It's airsoft gun!!!! but it will hurt ugh! i don't wanna be around you dude lmao



Here is the real one...
But i want a little Scope on it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i think my Zigana-Tisas auto-pistol is an extraordinary weapon 

but maybe i'd be biased..


----------



## abbasniazi

Good Choice emo_Girl, That airsoft pistol may not hurt much but it looks really really cool...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## moha199

emo_girl said:


> Here is the real one...
> But i want a little Scope on it



AAAAAAAAAAAAh i don't wanna be around you! don't wanna know you!I don't want to have anything with you lmao jk


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra

Davy Crockett recoiless *nuke rifle*.


----------



## absarahmedkhan

Planes are inspiring


----------



## lockh33d

emo_girl said:


> Here is the real one...
> But i want a little Scope on it



That's no real steel! That's an airsoft version made my Toyko Marui, I used to have one sitting in my cupboard last year!


----------



## abbasniazi

WOOOW, now thats one hell of a revolver, i love the one with the long barrel, i wish i could buy atleast a couple of these monsters, can u arrange brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi

brahmastra said:


> Davy Crockett recoiless *nuke rifle*.



Hey brahmastra Brother, what the hell is this thing??? and whats its origin??? can u post some specs bro???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## brahmastra

abbasniazi said:


> Hey brahmastra Brother, what the hell is this thing??? and whats its origin??? can u post some specs bro???









---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------


----------



## brahmastra




----------



## DaRk WaVe

What Gun is this????


----------



## abbasniazi

Now these are some realy scary toys brother, thumbs up for you, u,ve made this thread colourful indeed. plz keep up the good work...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*M107 Barrett 50 Cal*


----------



## DaRk WaVe



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## DaRk WaVe

*M-110 Sniper Rifle*​











*M21 Sniper Rifle*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi

now u seem to be in ur traditional full swing of posts, thanx u so much Emo_Girl...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DaRk WaVe

abbasniazi said:


> noKm-3fGcYU[/media] - 'Nazi Super Weapons'



The most interesting thing in it for me is U-Boot Type XXI, So i went in searching for it

18 Torpedos in 19 minutes   

*U-Boot Type XXI in Detail*​











*The Boat That Changed the Submarine Warfare*

n the spring of 1943, Germany was clearly losing the battle of the Atlantic. Improvements in Allied escort material and tactics, combined with cracking the German military code dramatically increased the U-Boats&#180; losses, rendering them near useless. The German high command saw its best reaction in the speedy development of improved submarines. These were meant to overcome the shortcomings of the current types VII and IX, especially their low speed and little underwater endurance. A future submarine would have to be fast, silent and able to operate submerged for any given time to evade enemy aircraft. 

In the long run, the Germans saw their biggest potential in a propulsion independent from surface air, made possible by the Walter turbine (we aircraft modellers know Mr. Walter for his RATO pods used to bolster the thrust of German aircraft on take-off). It utilised Hydrogen peroxide as fuel; this system would give the boat a hitherto impossible underwater speed of more than 20 knots, yet only limited range.

Two submarine hulls were in the developing stage that would make use of the system. The larger one, the Type XVIII, was designed for long-range operations. It combined a diesel-electric powerplant for long-range duty (getting into the operations area and back) with a Walter turbine (for underwater attack use only). Thus, the hull grew rather large, yet was designed with a streamlined perfection hitherto unknown. The smaller craft, the Type XXII, would be used near the shore and was much smaller.

The project was delayed by the complicated and largely untested power plant: It was felt that it would take several years for it to achieve sufficient reliability for combat use. Moreover, the current production of Hydrogen peroxide was much too small for the projected needs of a large submarine fleet; so adequate capacities would have to be built up beforehand.
*
The Advent of the Elektroboot*

In this situation in the spring of 1943, with dozens of boats lost to Allied forces, as an interim solution it was decided to mate the hulls of the projected Walter boats with conventional powerplants, although with three times the battery capacity than hitherto. This were the types XXI and XXIII which should help turn the tide of the war. Until their deployment, the current types, successively equipped with snorkels, had to soldier on despite staggering losses and somehow bind Allied forces.

The Type XXI was a bigger boat than the Type VII; it was well designed and resembled in no way a stopgap construction. The new boat's hull was designed for high underwater speeds; its shape reflected a change in design: All earlier submarines had essentially been surface vessels that submerged for short spells - this would be a real submarine for the first time. The streamlined shape of the hull and the conning tower produced less noise and made detection by acoustics harder. Moreover, the engines&#180; efficiency was nearly doubled, giving the Type XXI a top submerged speed of nearly 18 knots for short periods of time.

The vessel's detectability by Sonar or ASDIC could not be altogether eliminated, but in the event it turned out that the new boats were much harder to detect than their predecessors on account of their optimised shape and silent engines. They were also able to sail much faster in silent mode than hitherto.

Six bow torpedo tubes were installed, none at the stern. The boat carried ample spare torpedoes - sufficient for two rechargings in a very short time (20 minutes). Only two twin 20 mm AA guns were mounted in streamlined fairings on the sail, otherwise the boat carried no guns. The sail in its final configuration had only a very small open "bridge", rather hatches only, a total change in design in comparison with the earlier types. It just was not meant to sail on the surface any more. A snorkel system allowed for virtually unlimited operations below the surface, recharging batteries and sailing submerged under diesel power.

An improved passive and active sonar system, called Gruppenhorchger&#228;t and Unterwasser-Ortungsger&#228;t NIBELUNG respectively, enabled detection and attack of enemy shipping without optical contact - another revolutionary feature introduced with the type. Theoretically, the bow-mounted passive sonar would detect enemy shipping and enable the boat to close in near enough for the use of the active sonar. Only a few of its impulses should suffice to compute the distance, speed and bearing of the target with more than sufficient precision for use with the improved LUT-torpedoes. LUT, standing for Lageunabh&#228;ngiger Torpedo was a new type of guided torpedo to be fired regardless of the target's bearing that would steer an interception course programmed by the torpedo computer. The probability of hits on targets longer than 60 meters was calculated at 95 &#37;.

Crew facilities - though still spartan - were better compared to earlier types. Most crew members had their own bunks (51 for 58 hands); the boat was air-conditioned and equipped with freezers for supplies, thus markedly improving the crew's situation. There were three toilets and a fresh water distiller that increased personal hygiene and crew comfort vastly.

*Production and Operations*

This design was completed and executed under conditions typical for the second half of the war - the Allied strategic bombing campaign. To evade it, the construction office was housed in a remote location in the Hartz mountains; the boats were built decentralized in modules, which were ferried by barge to a main site only towards the end of construction. Here they were assembled to complete hulls, reducing the period of vulnerability towards air attacks in the shipyard. This system was of course vulnerable, too: Raids on a certain manufacturer could halt progress on all three yards that did the final assembly.

Total construction time compared to former methods was reduced from 22 months to only 9, and that was all that counted in the given situation.

In the end, the overly optimistic schedules weren't met due to the deteriorating war situation and the teething troubles inevitable in such a complex design; but a full 119 Type XXI were completed and delivered in less than a year (28 June 1944 until May 1945).

Only a single Type XXI boat was operationally deployed towards the end of the war. It did not fire a single shot in anger, yet the few encounters made by U 2511 on its raid from Norway between 30 April and 4 May, 1945 showed the Allies&#180; inability to track the boat with their equipment.

22 Type XXIs were destroyed by the Allies in the yards, 84 were scuttled by their crews following Admiral Doenitz's orders from May 4th, 1945. However, 12 vessels fell into Allied hands intact and gave valuable impulses towards post-war submarine development, both on the eastern and the western side. Major post-war submarine constructions in the Soviet Union, the UK, France and the USA were visibly influenced by the Type XXI.

*Enter the Wilhelm Bauer*

his particular boat was built as U 2540, launched on 13 January, 1945, commissioned on 24 February, 1945, and scuttled on 4 May 1945. It rested on the bottom of the sea for more than a decade until the German rearmament brought the founding of the German Bundesmarine (Federal Navy) and new submarines were needed.

With the locally defensive tasks given to the Germans within NATO, Germany needed an altogether new and comparatively small type of coastal submarines. These would have to be very heavily armed, hard to detect and as survivable as possible. Quite a number of entirely new subsystems had to be developed and tested for these boats, a huge task to be accomplished at a tight schedule under cold war conditions.

It was felt that training and test bed submarines was needed and that scuttled Kriegsmarine submarines would provide a good solution, especially one more economical in acquisition than other alternatives. So after sifting through Kriegsmarine records, two small Type XXIII submarines for training purposes and later on the large Type XXI U 2540 as test bed were selected. They were salvaged, refitted and used in various configurations by the Bundesmarine. U 2540 was christened "Wilhelm Bauer" after the German engineer who built the first real submarine in 1849, the Brandtaucher. It was commissioned in 1960. The two smaller submarines were called "Hai" and "Hecht" (shark and pike). These three and the large U-freighters of WW 1 ("Deutschland" and "Bremen") are the only German submarines with names instead of numbers I know of.

New subsystems such as engines, snorkel, compressors, mines, anchors, rescue devices, steering systems, torpedoes, acoustic detection devices, a redesigned sail, decoys and much more were tested aboard "Wilhelm Bauer"; later they were operationally deployed in the new types such as 205, 206 and 209. The tests significantly shortened development time and reduced teething troubles.

"Wilhelm Bauer" was turned over to a civilian crew in 1970 and conducted further tests, also participating in manoeuvres as a target ship. But finally, fatigue and damage sustained in several collisions rendered her unsafe, and it was decided to end her career in 1982.

"Wilhelm Bauer" had been very popular with her crews; her ship's arms was a white elephant snorkelling with its trunk - she had been the largest submarine used in post-war Germany. A group of enthusiasts assembled to save her from the scrapper's torch, and the non-profit association Technikmuseum Wilhelm Bauer was founded.

U-Boot Type XXI in Detail

Link has got Full detail Pictures of this master piece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## moha199

emo_girl said:


> What Gun is this????



AirSoft!!!


----------



## lockh33d

emo_girl said:


> What Gun is this????



Sig SG552 5.56x45mm


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*V-2*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Absolutely Stunning 

Heil German Engineers 











Watch the Anti Ship Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## marcos98

VIOLIN GUN

LIGHTER

GOLD-PLATED AK-47

CARVED GUN

3 BARREL GUN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chanakyaa

brahmastra said:


>



Super Sexy!!!!


----------



## lockh33d

XiNiX said:


> Super Sexy!!!!



lol aesthetics play no part when it comes to weaponry. But you lucked out in this case, the FN 5-7 is quite a handful when it comes to anti-armor, though I doubt it can defeat the HK UCP in the same role.


----------



## abbasniazi

Thank you Emo_Girl, Brahmastra and Marcos...

All of you have provided useful rather awsome input in this thread, please keep up the good work, hope to see more from all of you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

KNIFE GUN


MINI GUN

TOO LONG GUN....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## brahmastra

Black blood said:


>



photoshoped gun


----------



## Vassnti

When it has to work first time every time 

Modern Firearms - Handguns - Heckler - Koch Mk.23 mod.0 SOCOM pistol


----------



## Vassnti

But for a weapon that changed the world.





> The English Longbow, more than any other weapon of its time, was responsible for vast changes in the nature of medieval warfare. In doing so, it made England the foremost power in Europe during the 14th and 15th centuries. England's armies became the most feared units in Europe, and with good cause. Almost every battle fought was won by an intelligent utilization of massed archers and men-at-arms. Upon many occasions, English troops were sorely outnumbered, only to win the day.
> 
> Such was the power of the Longbow, that contemporary accounts claim that at short range, an arrow fired from it could penetrate 4 inches of seasoned oak. The armored knight, considered at one time to be the leviathan of the battlefield, could now be felled at ranges up to 200 yards by a single arrow. One account recalls a knight being pinned to his horse by an arrow that passed through both armored thighs, with the horse and saddle between!


----------



## 90210

*My personal FAV.*


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen




----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Best Siege Wepon


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Mangonel


----------



## abbasniazi

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Mangonel



Now this is something classic and revolutionary in its time, please also post some snaps of RAMS, which were normally used to break doors of fort in the early warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saqib Ghouri

Aslam-0-Alikum!
how are you Brother?
you did a great job.... its realy awesome. i saw these guns first time. I must appriciate you.

REQUEST!

Please also post latest amination pics.....

Regards,

Saqib Ghouri


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gubbi

abbasniazi said:


>


Interesting piece. No sharp edges and yet a handle and appearance like a sword?
What is this weapon? 
How was it used?


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

Excellent initiative abbasniazi ! 

I always had a secret love affair with Nazi war machines, your posts were like meadows for me. 
Thnx bro !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi

beckham said:


> Excellent initiative abbasniazi !
> 
> I always had a secret love affair with Nazi war machines, your posts were like meadows for me.
> Thnx bro !



Thank You so very much for your compliments brother, u r no doubt a man of taste.

i am concentrating on midieval weapons now and will try to post pics of weapons in a chronological order.

hope u'll like em...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beckham

Urumi / Chuttaval (Coiled Sword)
























The *urumi* (Malayalam:* &#3337;&#3377;&#3393;&#3374;&#3391;*) or Surul Pattai (Tamil) is a long sword made of flexible steel, sharp enough to cut into flesh, but flexible enough to be rolled into a tight coil. It was used and still can be found in Kerala, and is one of the weapons learned by practitioners of the martial art of Kalaripayattu, Varma Kalai and Kuttu Varisai. It was most popular in the North Malabar Coast of Kerala state, India, and is often mentioned in the ballads of the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beckham

abbasniazi said:


> Thank You so very much for your compliments brother, u r no doubt a man of taste.
> 
> i am concentrating on midieval weapons now and will try to post pics of weapons in a chronological order.
> 
> hope u'll like em...





keep em coming !


----------



## abbasniazi

beckham said:


> Urumi / Chuttaval (Coiled Sword)
> 
> Ttu2siYr5Qg[/media] - Kalaripayatt (Urumi), Paris, mai 2006.
> 
> gzxtpg9HKbU[/media] - Urumi (Flexible Sword)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The *urumi* (Malayalam:* &#3337;&#3377;&#3393;&#3374;&#3391;*) or Surul Pattai (Tamil) is a long sword made of flexible steel, sharp enough to cut into flesh, but flexible enough to be rolled into a tight coil. It was used and still can be found in Kerala, and is one of the weapons learned by practitioners of the martial art of Kalaripayattu, Varma Kalai and Kuttu Varisai. It was most popular in the North Malabar Coast of Kerala state, India, and is often mentioned in the ballads of the region.



Awsome Brother,

I,ve seen that documentary on National Geographic which mentions that the chinese martial arts emerged from the above mentioned indian martial arts.

Sub-continent has no doubt contributed so much with respect to art, warfare, astrology and mathematics.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beckham

abbasniazi said:


> Awsome Brother,
> 
> I,ve seen that documentary on National Geographic which mentions that the chinese martial arts emerged from the *above mentioned indian martial arts.*
> 
> Sub-continent has no doubt contributed so much with respect to art, warfare, astrology and mathematics.





Its called *Kalarippayattu* or simply *Kalari * ! I have learned it for 2-3 back in my high school days .

Kalarippayattu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## beckham

self delete


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Sturmgewehr 44 (StG-44) - The First Modern Assault Rifle*












The StG 44 (Sturmgewehr 44) was an assault rifle developed in Nazi Germany during World War II and was the first of its kind to see major deployment, considered by many historians to be the first modern assault rifle
*
Caliber: *7.92x33 mm (7.92mm Kurz)
*Action:* Gas operated, tilting bolt
*Overall length:* 940 mm 
*Barrel length: *419 mm 
*Weigth:* 5.22 kg 
*Rate of fire: *500 rounds per minute 
*Magazine capacity:* 30 rounds


Hitler&#8217;s Germany was the leading country in the development of the assault rifle. Even the term "assault rifle", is no more than a translation of the German term Sturmgewehr, devised for propaganda reasons by no less than Hitler himself (or at least so the legend goes).
Germany began to develop intermediate cartridges during the mid-1930s. There were some developments in 7 mm and 7.75 mm calibre, but Heereswaffenamt (HWaA, or department of armaments), decided to retain the existing rifle calibre of 7.92 mm, to save money on new machinery that would otherwise be required to produce bullets and barrels of a non-standard calibre. The new 7.92 mm "short infantry cartridge" (Infanteriepatrone Kurz), developed by the Polte Werke in 1938, was officially designated the 7.92 mm PP Kurz. It had metric dimensions of 7.92 x 33, considerably shorter and less powerful than the standard 7.92 x 57 rifle / MG cartridge, and propelled a 8.1 g (125 grain) bullet to roughly 680 meters per second. 
In 1939 HWaA issued a contract for the development of a "Maschinenkarabiner", or machine carbine (MKb for short), chambered for the new Kurz cartridge, to the company C. G. Haenel Waffen und Fahrradfabrik. Initial development took place under the designation of MKb.42 - Maschinenkarabiner, 1942. The new weapon was intended as a replacement for submachine guns, bolt action rifles and, partly, light machineguns for front troops and was intended to have an effective range of 600 meters or so. 
The famous designer Hugo Schmeisser led the Haenel development team, which produced the first working prototypes of new weapon by 1942, known as MKb.42(H). After extensive combat tests of the MKb.42(H), HWaA asked Haenel for several significant improvements over their initial design. Most notable was the request to replace the submachine-gun like open-bolt firing system with more convenient closed-bolt system, to improve single-shot accuracy. Schmeisser redesigned the weapon accordingly, and by 1943 submitted the improved version to the HWaA. But by this time Hitler had ordered that only existing types should be developed and manufactured, and the Maschinenkarabiner was not on this list. To avoid this nuisance, the Germans decided simply to rename the MKb to the MP, or Machinenpistole (submachine gun), which was on the &#8220;approved&#8221; list. So, the new and improved weapon received the designation MP-43, and went into limited production and field trials at the front. During the following year, the MP-43 experienced several minor modifications, leading to MP-43/1 and MP-43/2 designations, but these differed only in details such as front sight bases and grenade launcher interfaces. 
In April 1944 the designation of all MP-43s was changed to MP-44, with no actual changes made to the design. At this time there were plenty of glowing reports from the German troops fighting with MP-43s and MP-44s at the Eastern front. Seeing these reports, Hitler finally approved the mass production and issue of the new &#8220;wunderwaffe&#8221;, and in December 1944 officially christened it the Sturmgewehr, or Assault Rifle, 1944 (StG.44) This was a pure act of propaganda, but the name stuck not only to that gun, but also to the whole new class of automatic weapons designed to fire intermediate cartridges. 
The total number of MP-43s, MP-44s and StG.44s produced was about 450,000, and these guns proved very effective, but not without some flaws. After the end of the war the direct development of the Stg.44 was stopped, but the East German police used some remaining guns. Another major post-war user of Stg.44 was Yugoslavia; their paratroopers used it under the designation "Automat, padobranski, 7.9 mm M44, nemacki" until the early 1980s, when the Kalashnikov-type M64 and M70 rifles finally replaced it. Yugoslavia also produced 7.92 x 33 Kurz ammunition until the late 1970s. 

The StG.44 (like its earlier versions MP.43 and MP.44) is a gas operated, selective fire weapon. The receiver and trigger housing with pistol grip are made from steel stampings, with machined steel inserts. The trigger housing with pistol grip is hinged to the receiver and folds down for disassembly. The gas drive utilizes a long-stroke piston, and the bolt is tipped down to lock into the receiver. The gun is fired from a closed bolt. The MP-43 and subsequent versions all were hammer-fired, while the MKb.42(H) was striker-fired. The safety lever is located at the left side of the pistol grip unit, and a separate cross-bolt type of fire mode selector allows for single-shot and full auto fire. The charging handle is attached to the gas piston rod, and the ejection port has a dust cover. The recoil spring is located inside the wooden butt. At the top of the butt there is container for a cleaning kit, closed by the spring-loaded steel cover. The Stg.44 was provided with open, leaf-type sights, and could be fitted with telescope sights or a specially developed active infrared sighting unit, called &#8220;Vampir&#8221; (vampire).
The muzzle of the Stg.44 was threaded to accept a cup-like grenade launcher; a special muzzle nut usually covered the threads. The Stg.44 also could be fitted with a special curved barrel attachment (&#8220;Krummlauf&#8221, which allowed the gun to be fired &#8220;around the corner&#8221; or from inside a tank, without exposing the shooter to the enemy fire. Several types of these attachments were developed, but only one type, the 30-degree &#8220;Krummlauf Vorsatz J&#8221;, was apparently manufactured in any significant numbers. This device had a special mirror sighting adapter and reduced the bullet velocity down to mere 300 meters per second due to the high friction in the curved barrel extension. This apparently did not bother the German Army, since these curved barrel adapters were intended for short-range encounters only.


----------



## abbasniazi

See Emo how advance german concepts were?

they had even developed todays CORNER SHOT in their time and they used mirrors and lenses to see their targets, they were no doubt genious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## digitaltiger

I think we shall change the name of this thread from "10 Most Extra Ordinary Weapons of The World" to "Most Extra Ordinary Weapons of The World"

what say


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Squad Automatic Weapon (SAW), M249 Light Machine Gun*​















The 5.56MM M249 Squad Automatic Weapon and Light Machine Gun (SAW)/(LMG) is a fully-automatic, gas-operated, magazine or belt-fed, individual weapon. The SAW is an Infantry Weapon used in 2 roles, Automatic Rifle (AR) and Light Machine Gun (LMG). It can be fired from the shoulder, hand-held or from the integral bipod. It is equipped with rails to mount optics and target illuminators and has an optional short barrel for close-quarters operations. The M249 SAW provides the squad with the accurate, effective and sustained fire required to suppress and destroy enemy soft targets.

The M249 is an individually portable machine gun capable of delivering a large volume of effective fire to support infantry squad operations. This weapon is being used in Iraq by all services. It has been seen on television news broadcasts and in newspapers. It is belt-fed, gas-operated, air cooled and fires from the open bolt position. The weapon is manufactured by FN Manufacturing, Inc. and was adopted by the Army in 1984 to replace the M60 Machine Gun. 

The automatic rifle is a squad leaders weapon. Though the automatic rifle has changed, the role of the automatic rifleman has not since its conception circa World War I. The automatic rifleman supports the infantry squad in the offense and defense. The M249 SAWS is a lightweight, gas-operated, magazine or disintegrating metallic link-belt fed, individually portable machine gun capable of delivering a large volume of effective fire. The M249 AR provides accurate fire approaching that of the rifle yet gives the heavy volume of fire common to a machine gun. The M249 replaces the two automatic M16A1 rifles in the rifle squad on a one-for-one basis in all infantry type units and in other units requiring high firepower. Fielded in the mid-1980s, the SAWS filled the void created by the retirement of the Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR) during the 1950s because interim automatic weapons (M14 Series/M16A1 Rifles) had failed as viable "base of fire" weapons.

The Squad Automatic Weapon (SAW) is an air-cooled, belt-fed, gas-operated automatic weapon that fires from the open-bolt position. It has a regulator for selecting either normal (750 rounds per minute [rpm)) or maximum (1,000 rpm) rate of fire. The maximum rate of fire is authorized only if the weapon's firing rate slows under adverse conditions. Although the M249 AR is primarily used as an automatic rifle, it is also used as a light machine gun. It can be fired from the shoulder, hip, or underarm position; or from the bipod-steadied position. When employed as a machine gun, it has a tripod with a T&E mechanism and a spare barrel; however, barrels must not be interchanged with those from other M249s unless the headspace has been set for that weapon by direct support personnel. 

The M249 is interesting because while its standard ammunition feed is by 200 round disintegrating belts, it is also capable of firing ammunition from standard M16 magazines inserted in a magazine well in the bottom of the SAW. Ammunition is fed into the weapon from a 200-round ammunition box holding a disintegrating metallic split-link belt. The SAW also has an alternating feeding method using 20- and 30-round M16 rifle magazines. The weapon has a quick-change barrel; however, barrels must not be interchanged with those from other SAWs unless their headspace has been set for that weapon by direct support personnel. The M249 SAW is used to engage dismounted infantry, crew-served weapons, antitank guided missile (ATOM) teams, and thin-skinned vehicles. The SAW has become the standard automatic rifle of the infantry squad and has proven useful with the changing of the M16 to a three round burst weapon.

The purpose of the automatic rifleman billet is to provide a short-term automatic fire missions against point targets in the last 100 yards of the infantryman&#8217;s assault. The M249 has proven to be a very good light machinegun, when firing from a stable position and not required to conduct fire and movement with a rifle squad. 

Although employed as an automatic rifle by the Marine Corps, the SAW is designed like a medium machinegun. As such it has design features that make it a more versatile weapon, such as; it can be belt or magazine fed thus providing more continuous fire before reloading and it has a quick change barrel feature which allows barrel changes during periods of continuous firing without taking the weapon out of action for more than a few seconds. The SAW also has greater effective range and a higher rate of fire than any other weapon in the present rifle squad. The SAW can provide a heavy volume of continuous, accurate fire in support of offensive or defensive operations. Its presence in large numbers (e.g., nine per rifle platoon) at the small unit level has significantly increased the combat power of those units. In the past, medium machine guns were often attached to platoons or squads, more out of concern over the lack of fire power in those small units than for sound tactical reasons. The introduction of the SAW into those units has changed that. The SAW provides the platoons with significant fire power against enemy personnel and light equipment. Because of this, more times than not, the company&#8217;s machine gun section can now be employed as a section, in a general or direct support role, rather than attached out. The SAW&#8217;s presence, in any type of unit, increases the available fire power and provides additional flexibility to the unit leader in terms of weapons employment options. 

Automatic rifles allow rifle squads to take a light automatic weapon with them in the assault. In the defense, they add the firepower of 10 or 20 riflemen without the addition of manpower. Characteristically, automatic rifles are light, fire rapidly, and have more ammunition than the rifles in the squad that they support. Each squad has three automatic rifles. No additional equipment configuration is needed, because the automatic rifleman fires the M249 either from the bipod mode or from various hand-held positions. In either the offense or defense, automatic riflemen must restrict themselves to firing three-round bursts to maintain their effectiveness against enemy targets. The M249 in the bipod or hand-held mode moves too easily off its point of aim after three rounds and automatic riflemen must readjust their aim. In the offense, the automatic rifleman is limited to what he can carry and fire on the move. Hence, while the automatic rifle affords a high volume of fire, it also rapidly consumes ammunition. Conservation and careful logistic planning become important. 

When used as a machine gun, the M249 requires a tripod, a T&E mechanism, and a spare barrel. These items increases the stability, the ability to make minute adjustments in aiming, and the ability to fire greater than three-round bursts. Because machine guns are not as mobile as automatic rifles, they normally remain with and form the key weapon of the base-of-fire element. It is possible to bring a machine gun with the maneuver element for added firepower in the assault. But once it has set up, it becomes another base of fire and is quickly left behind by the rest of the element as it sweeps across the objective. It will spend more time displacing than firing. Machine guns target enemy automatic weapons, key weapons, and command and control elements. Once the enemy deploys, machine guns engage his supporting automatic weapons. As the enemy closes, if the machine guns have destroyed all of the enemy's supporting weapons, they can engage the assaulting troops with enfilading fires across the platoon front.

By 2003 Marine Corps SAWs were worn out and apparently beyond repair. They had far exceeded their service life. Many Marines are duct taping and zip tying the weapons together. Reconnaissance units were requesting parasaw, infantry units requesting collapsible buttstock. 

One of the ARNG critical readiness requirements is individual weapons modernization. As of 2005 the ARNG still had an inventory of 11,000 M16A1&#8217;s serving as substitutes for the M249 in the Automatic-Rifle role. Also, still in the ARNG inventory are 3,753 M60 Machine Guns substituting in the Light Machine Gun role. These weapons are obsolete and obtaining ammunition for the M16A1 rifle has become increasingly difficult. The M249 is issued to units requiring the capability to deliver high rates of suppressive fire. It has become the automatic rifle of choice for the Global War on Terror and homeland security.

The FY2006 RDD validated an ARNG requirement for 32,221 M249&#8217;s at a cost of $3k each. On hand were 19,714 M249&#8217;s in both roles, most of which are deployed. Future fielding to fill the remaining UFR of 12,507 weapons has been suspended IOT push the entire weapons production to deploying units. ARNG BCT&#8217;s deploying to OIF have received ~220 additional M249&#8217;s for the mission. M249&#8217;s are being substituted for M240B&#8217;s in many deploying CS and CSS units. There is no alternative weapon to fill this requirement.

Funding the M249 SAW will give National Guard Soldiers the same capability as Active Army Forces to deploy and operate with maximum effectiveness on all fronts of the Global war on Terror. It contributes to their ability to rapidly and effectively defend themselves with high volume, suppressive fire in adverse conditions. It is essential that the M16A1&#8217;s be replaced as soon as possible. The M16A2, A4 and M4 fieldings are partially funded, but alone will not displace all the A1&#8217;s and M-60&#8217;s. Failure to fund the M249 fielding will increase risk to the soldiers and costs of pre-deployment cross-leveling, which also degrades the ARNG&#8217;s ability to train for and execute its federal and state missions.

*Primary function: *Hand-held combat machine gun
*Manufacturer:* Fabrique Nationale Manufacturing, Inc.
*Length:* 40.87 inches (103.81 centimeters)
*Weight:*
*With bipod and tools:* 15.16 pounds (6.88 kilograms)
*200-round box magazine:* 6.92 pounds (3.14 kilograms)
*30-round magazine: *1.07 pounds (.49 kilograms) 
*Bore diameter:* 5.56mm (.233 inches)
*Maximum effective range:* 3281 feet (1000 meters) for an area target
*Maximum range:* 2.23 miles (3.6 kilometers)
*Rates of fire: *
*Cyclic:* 725 rounds per minute
*Sustained:* 85 rounds per minute
*Unit Replacement Cost:* $4,087 

*Features: *The Squad Automatic Weapon (SAW), or 5.56mm M249 is an individually portable, gas operated, magazine or disintegrating metallic link-belt fed, light machine gun with fixed headspace and quick change barrel feature. The M249 engages point targets out to 800 meters, firing the improved NATO standard 5.56mm cartridge.
The SAW forms the basis of firepower for the fire team. The gunner has the option of using 30-round M16 magazines or linked ammunition from pre-loaded 200-round plastic magazines. The gunner's basic load is 600 rounds of linked ammunition.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*The Battering Ram​*
The Battering ram - the most famous of all Medieval weapons! The Battering Ram was used to literally 'batter' down, pound, punch and shake castle gates, doors and walls! Huge tree trunks were used to construct a battering ram which were often fitted with a metal head and supported by metal bands. Troops swung the tree trunk back and forth battering its target. Considerable organisation was required to use the battering ram. Up to 100 might be involved and skill was required in timing the rhythmic movement, the swing and twist of the ram in the sling. The Battering Ram was most effective against wooden gates and doors. However, a Battering Ram also proved effective against stone castles particularly when they were aimed at the castle corners. The design of the Battering Ram was modified and a war machine, called a 'Bore' was developed to compliment the Battering Ram.

*The Bore*
The Battering Ram was modified and the metal head was designed like a drill to break and gouge out stone castle walls. The Bore was often smaller than the ram, resembling a pole, and could be used in more limited spaces. The Bore often featured a spiked head. Continuous 'boring' would result in the castle wall crumbling. Once the wall had been breached men gained access to the castle and the next stage of attack would be made.

*The History and Development of the Battering Ram*
The history of the battering ram dates back to antiquity and variations of the battering ram were used in China and by the Romans and the Greeks. The Battering Ram was introduced in England by the Romans. The history of the Battering Ram saw its development as follows:

Simple Log Battering Ram
Suspended in Slings
The Head of the Battering Ram was Flat (which cracked surfaces) 
The Head of the Battering Ram was reinforced with bronze or iron
The Body of the Battering Ram was reinforced with bands of metal
The Head of the Battering Ram was fashioned into the crude representation of a ram's head
It was suspended by ropes or chains from a frame fixed over it
The Battering Ram was mounted on wheels
The Battering Ram was covered by a roof to protect the operators from missiles - this was called the Penthouse
The Ram was suspended by chains or ropes from the Penthouse ceiling
A series of levers, ropes, rollers, pulleys, and winches were included to enable the Penthouse and Ram to be manoeuvred against the target
The Battering Ram became obsolete when the Trebuchet, the most powerful of all siege engines, began to dominate English sieges.

*The Design of the Battering Ram*
The history of the battering ram dates back to antiquity and variations of the battering ram were used in China and by the Romans and the Greeks. The History of the Battering ram illustrates the changing design of the Battering Ram which increased its effectiveness. The size of the rams varied in size according to the materials available and the target which needed to be destroyed and ranged from 20 to 120 feet! The Battering ram was first powered by sheer muscle, then a sling was added and finally wheels assisted in moving the ram to the target. The design of the head was shaped to resemble that of a ram. It consequently looked like an animal butting, or in the case of the Bore, gnawing against its target. This movement gave rise to many nicknames which included:

The Cat
The Sow
The Mouse
The Tortoise - ( the slow movement of a covered battering ram approaching the target and the movement of the tortoise head in and out of its shell gave rise to this nickname)

Battering Rams were made of tree trunks - oak, ash or fir were preferred. The design of the Battering Ram could also serve as a bridge across a defensive moat or ditch! When a wall had been breached the ram could be used as an access route to the castle. No two rams were the same. They were designed to gain the maximum effect when attacking the defences of the castle. 

*The Penthouse!*
The men who powered the Battering Ram were under constant attack from the enemy. A timber shed, or roof, was developed to shelter the troops - this was called the Penthouse. The word 'Penthouse' is derived from its sloping roof and taken from the French word 'pente' meaning 'slope'. The Ram or Bore was suspended by chains or ropes from the penthouse ceiling. The Penthouse was often covered by wet hides as protection against fire and braced with iron plates as defence against arrows and other missiles. The Ram, its wheels and the men were all completely covered by the Penthouse. Positioning the Penthouse and its battering ram against the desired target required the use of levers, ropes, rollers, pulleys, and winches. The wheels of the Penthouse were usually removed to stabilize the whole structure.

*The Countering the Power of the Battering Ram*
The power of the Battering Ram needed to be countered by the castle inhabitants. Castles were designed to combat the battering ram weapon. The following defences were therefore added to Medieval castle designs:

The Moat
The Drawbridge
Portcullis
The Gate Towers
The Barbican
Murder Holes
The weapons used against the men operating the Battering Ram included the following:
The Sling - a constant hail of stones (cheap and plentiful)
The Short Bow and Crossbow - a constant hail of arrows
Fire - Firebrands, 
Boiling liquids and sand
The Defenders used a grappling iron, hooks or pincers as their major attack on the Battering Ram. Pads of sacking were also lowered as a cushion between the castle wall and the ram.

*The Battering Ram, Bore and Medieval Warfare*
Castle attackers employed Siege Warfare including starvation tactics. Castle walls could fall due to bombardment from Siege Engines such as the Trebuchet, the Mangonel, Ballista, and of course, the Battering Ram and Bore. The Battering Ram became obsolete when the Trebuchet, the most powerful of all siege engines, began to dominate English sieges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*RPG-7*​













*Caliber:* 40 mm launcher; 40 and 70 - 105mm warheads (depending on the grenade model) 
*Type:* recoilless launch + rocket booster 
*Overall length:* 650 mm 
*Weight:* 6.3 kg unloaded, with PGO-7 telescope sight 
*Effective range: *200-500 meters, depending on the grenade type

The RPG-7 is a further development of the previous RPG-2 antitank grenade launcher. RPG-7, in its first version, known as RPG-7V, has been adopted by Soviet army in 1961, and still is widely fielded in Russia and at least 50 more countries. By far, RPG-7 can be considered as one of the most successful antitank grenade launchers ever made. Initially thought as an anti-armor weapon, it latter has been adopted for other fire-support missions by introduction of various types of grenades, such as anti-infantry HE-FRAG, multi-purpose Thermobaric / FAE, and some other types of ammunition. The antitank grenades for RPG-7 also came a long way, from original PG-7V grenade, with penetration of about 260mm/10inches of RHA, and up to 500mm/20inches of RHA or 1.5 meters/5ft of brick wall with single-warhead PG-7VL grenade, developed in 1977. By the late 1980s, a tandem-type PG-7VR grenade has been introduced. This grenade has two warheads and is intended against the most modern tanks, fitted with ERA (Explosive Reactive Armor). Front warhead sets off the ERA, and second warhead then penetrates more than 600mm/24in of armor.
The RPG-7 is a shoulder fired, single-shot, smoothbore recoilless launcher. Grenades are loaded from the front, and the rear of the barrel is fitted with venturi nozzle. Because of the recoilless design, there is a dangerous backblast zone, more than 20 meters/60ft long. The antitank grenades are of combination type, using a charge of smokeless powder for RCL-type launch. Once grenade reaches safe distance from the shooter (about 10-20 meters), the built-in rocket booster engine ignites and further accelerates the grenade, greatly enhancing the effective range (up to 500+ meters for single warhead grenades, up to 200+ meters for much heavier tandem or FAE grenades). Because of increase in range, RPG-7 is usually issued with 2.7X fixed magnification optical sight, designated PGO-7. The sight has a range-finding scale for typical targets (tanks) with height of 2.7m/9ft, and windage adjustment scales. RPG-7 also fitted with backup iron sights. RPG-7 uses mechanical ignition system with manually cocked external hammer, and a single-action trigger. Because of this, grenade must be properly aligned with the firing mechanism upon loading. 
Each AT grenade consists of a large-caliber HEAT warhead with base fuze, with the 40mm diameter rocket engine behind. The rocket nozzles are located at the front of the engine, close to the warhead. The tail of the rocket is fitted with folding stabiliztator fins, which are extended when grenade leaves the barrel. The launch charge, made of black powder, is loaded into a combustible cardboard case, and attached to the rear of the grenade prior to loading into launcher. Grenades and launch charges are carried in special backpacks. By the original soviet standards, grenadier carries two rounds, and his assistant carries three more. There were several minor upgrades to the basic design of the RPG-7 in USSR and Russia, the most important being the RPG-7D, with two-part takedown barrel, which was issued to the airborne troops. Since RPG-7 was, and still is manufactured in many countries (such as Bulgaria, China, Iraq and Romania, to name a few), there are plenty of modifications in launcher, and, more important, in grenades.
RPG-7 is a simple and inexpensive weapon, yet it possess a high threat to most modern tanks, and also can serve in a number of other roles, making it a true one-man artillery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

good choices, Emo Girl 

You aren't planning to go militant or genocidal on us, are you 

Come to Kurram Agency when things in FATA are peaceful again. Nothing better in life than taza-naan roti, roasted lamb, and some good hunting!


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

what a super post by you i had never seen befor these type of wepons i realy like all of these

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

i think germans are still one of the best in the world for producing weapons but are standing in their way 
first they produced 
Submarines
Fighter jets with jet engines
Bomber planes
Bombs,Missiles
Tanks
Cruise Missiels
Bullistic Missiles
ets


----------



## Adios Amigo

@* Abass>*

a very nice thread,but after seeing tones of wonderful wepons, its now time to change the name of the thread from*10 Most Extra Ordinary Weapons of The World* to just
* Most Extra Ordinary Weapons of The World*.
a humble suggestion
adios.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Heckler & Koch PSG-1 sniper rifle*​







*Caliber: *7.62 x 51mm NATO (.308 Win)
*Action:* Semi-automatic, roller-delayed blowback 
*Barrel:* 650 mm
*Overall length:* 1208 mm 
*Weight:* 8.10 kg with scope and no magazine 
*Magazine:* 5 or 20 round detachable box
*Scope:* Hendsoldt 6x42, 6 settings from 100 to 600 meters
*Expected accuracy:* Sub-1MOA with match grade ammunition 

The PSG-1 sniper system (PrazisionsSchutzenGewehr, or "high-precision marksman's rifle" in English) had been developed by the German company Heckler - Koch by the mid-1980s as an ultimate police and counter-terror weapon. Some German elite law-enforcement groups, like GSG or KSK-9, participate in this development, and since its introduction the PSG-1 had been adopted by various police forces in Europe and Americas. It is way too heavy and somewhat too gentle for military use, so it never seen any military use. Instead, HK developed two more sniper weapons. The first, that actually preceded the PSG-1, was the G3-SG1, an accurized and scope-fitted version of the basic G3 automatic rifle for German Army. And in the mid-1980s HK also developed a derivative of the PSG-1, called MSG-90, for export military sales. The PSG-1 is still offered by the HK, and is one of the most expensive factory-made sniper rifles on the market, hitting the $10.000 price tag in the basic package. 

Technically, the PSG-1 is no more than a heavily modified G3 rifle. It features the same roller-delayed blowback action, derived from earlier CETME rifles, and the same stamped steel receiver with separate detachable trigger unit. The heavy barrel is precisely made by the cold hammer forging process with polygonal rifling for improved accuracy and longer life. Special trigger unit features a semi-automatic only hammer group and the adjustable trigger with trigger pull of about 1.5 kg (3 lbs). The ergonomically shaped pistol grip features an adjustable palm stop. Plastic buttstock is also adjustable for height and for length of pull. Another non-typical feature of the PSG-1 is the "silent bolt closing device", actually similar to the forward assist, found on M16 rifles. This is apparently to be used in situations where a complete silence must be maintained until the shot is fired. The devise is no more that a pushbutton, located just behind the ejection port, and linked to the bolt carrier by the ratchet-like device. The rifle is fed using standard 20-rounds G3 magazines or special 5-rounds magazines. There's no open (iron) sights on the PSG-1. Instead, it is fitted with the Hendsoldt 6X42 fixed power telescope sight with illuminated reticle. The scope has built-in range adjuster that works in ranges from 100 to 60 meters, so 600 meters is considered the maximum effective range. Most strangely, the PSG-1 had no integral bipod. Instead, it is often used with the separate rest, mounted on the compact tripod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Heckler and Koch MP-5*​










The Heckler und Koch submachine gun, MP-5, is one of the most famous and wide-spread firearms of its class, developed since the Second World War. Its development began circa 1964 under the company designation HK MP-54, or simply HK 54. In the 1966, German police and Border Guard adopted the HK 54 as the MP-5, and it was originally available in two forms - MP-5 with fixed buttstock and MP-5A1 with retractable buttstock. Some years later HK slightly upgraded the design of MP-5, replacing the sights (from flip-up open notch rear and blade front to drum-type diopter rear and hooded post front) and the muzzle (replacing the two-slot muzzle compensator to the tree-lugs QD silencer mount without compensator). Other improvements made over the time concerned the magazines (early type magazines were of straight box type, latter - of curved box type for improved reliability). The trigger units also were upgraded - from original stamped steel with plastic grip to the all-plastic units, integral with grip, and with various fire modes and marking. Over the years MP-5 were adopted by the huge numbers of police, security and military forces around the world, including the German police and border guard, British police and elite Army SAS units, American police, FBI, Navy and Marine Corps, and many, many others. MP-5 is still manufactured in Germany by the HK itself, and also licensed to Greece, Iran, Pakistan and Mexico. The only real rival to the MP-5 in the terms of proliferation across the world is the famous Israeli UZI submachine gun. Most interestingly, the German Army (Bundeswehr) did not adopted the MP-5, most probably due to the economical reasons, and turned instead to the... UZI submachine guns, made under license in Belgium. 
The success of the MP-5 is outstanding. It is based on the high quality and reliability of the gun, great single-shot accuracy (thanks to its closed bolt action), great flexibility and, of cause, good marketing. It seems that no other modern SMG at this time can rival the MP-5 in popularity (UZI is not manufactured anymore). 

The MP-5, basically, is no more than the scaled-down version of the Heckler-Koch G3 battle rifle. It shares the same basic design with stamped steel receiver and the same roller-delayed blowback action, derived from the post-war CETME rifles. The trigger units are hinged to the receiver and are now available with various fire mode options, including 2 (Safe, Semi-auto), 3 (Safe, Semi, Full Auto) or 4 (Safe, Semi, Limited burst of 2 or 3 rounds, Full auto) position levers, ambidextrous or not, and marked with letters, digits or icons. The MP-5 is always fired from closed bolt for improved accuracy, but this limits the amount of sustained fire due to the barrel overheating and resulting cook-off problems. To avoid this, MP-5 cocking handle could be locked in the rear position in the special slot, leaving the bolt in the open position, with no cartridge in the chamber. To commence the fire one must simply release the cocking handle from its notch and then pull the trigger. Modern MP-5 submachine guns are equipped with three-lug quick detachable silencer mounts on the barrel. Sights are similar to other HK models, and consists of the front hooded post sight and the adjustable for windage and elevation drum-type diopter rear sight. Special quick-detachable clamp mounts allows for installation of night, optical and red-dot sights if required. Standard magazine capacity is 30 rounds, but shorter 15 rounds magazines are available. Special versions were developed and manufactured in limited numbers during 1980s-90s for the US Law Enforcement market, chambered for more powerful 10mm Auto (10x25mm) and .40S&W (10x22mm) ammunition. These guns can be easily distinguished from more common 9mm models by straight box 30 rounds magazines, made from plastic.

While all of MP-5 can be fitted with silencers, there also a dedicated silenced version of MP-5, called MP5SD2 or SD3 (depending on the stock type). This version is equipped with non detachable integral silencer, and the vented barrel, to reduce the bullet muzzle velocity down below the speed of sound. The MP-5SD is intended to fire standard 9mm ammunition, not the special subsonic one.

Semi-automatic only versions of the MP-5 were once made for civilian market under the designation of HK-94, some with longer, 16 inch (406 mm) barrels, to conform with US laws. There also is an US company, called Special Weapons LLC, that is manufacturing semi-automatic, civilian MP-5 clones in various pistol calibers, including the .45ACP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Seadog1

Scalpel a 100 lb smart bomb that can glide 3 to 4 miles is prob going to be one of the most devastating weapons in the future,,,,one fighter bomber can carry a 80 of them and larger bombers can carry a 1000....a fliight of 100 bombers will be able to take out 100,000 targets in one strike. One of the reasons the USA is going to a smaller air force is that one plane with smart bombs can do what it would have taken a dozen bombers to do in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Cruise Missiles*​

















*Pictures* Tomahawk Cruise Missile

The term cruise missile covers several vehicles and their capabilities, from the Chinese Silkworm (HY-2), which has a range of less than 105 km, to the U.S. Advanced Cruise Missile (ACM), which can fly to ranges of up to 3,000 km. These vehicles vary greatly in their speed and ability to penetrate defenses. All, however, meet the definition of a cruise missile: &#8220;an unmanned self-propelled guided vehicle that sustains flight through aerodynamic lift for most of its flight path and whose primary mission is to place an ordnance or special payload on a target.&#8221; This definition can include unmanned air ve-hicles (UAVs) and unmanned control-guided helicopters or aircraft. 

Cruise missiles pose perhaps the gravest delivery system proliferation threat. They are inexpensive to build and can, therefore, overwhelm current defenses by sheer numbers. They can be designed to be small with low-thrust engines and can penetrate radar and infrared-detection networks. *The technology to build them is simple and available to any country that builds even rudimentary aircraft.* Finally, since cruise missiles are unmanned, they require no flight crew training, expensive upkeep programs, special hangars for housing, or large air bases for basing. *These factors make it especially difficult to collect intelligence on the development of indigenous cruise missiles and to anticipate the developing threat. 
*
Countries can achieve a cruise missile capability by simply buying existing cruise missiles from supplier states and modifying them to meet a particular need, or they can make a complete system from readily available parts. European aerospace firms, the FSU, and the Chinese have all sold many cruise missiles of one description or another to customers in proliferant and industrialized countries. In most cases, the performance of missiles is range limited and, in some cases, even payload limited, and their use as a carrier of WMD is probably confined to tactical applications. With the introduction of new guidance technologies, particularly the GPS, future cruise missiles will be more accurate and attractive to proliferants. 

The United States introduced cruise missiles into its inventory when a combination of technologies reached a critical point in their development. Taken together, these same technologies can easily form the underpinnings for a capable unmanned aerial system. Except for Terrain Contour Matching (TERCOM), the 1990&#8217;s have seen these technologies, or the knowledge of how to reproduce them, become wide-spread among industrialized and newly industrializing nations. The introduction of GPS and GLONASS eliminates the need for a country to rely on TERCOM navigation. 

Of the four major subsystems that compose a cruise missile -&#8212; airframe, propulsion, guidance, control, and navigation, and weapons integration &#8212;- none is expensive in and of itself, and a steady supply of each is available. In the late 1960&#8217;s, the United States first introduced turbine propulsion systems that weighed less than 100 lb and produced many hundreds of pounds of thrust. These turbine engines, or their lineal descendants, powered most of the early U.S. cruise missile designs and were one of the least costly items. Depending upon the range desired for its cruise missile, the powerplant may even be as prosaic as a reciprocating engine with a propeller. The latter, of course, has little hope of disguising its signature from defenses, but the mission profile may allow it to disguise itself as another platform. Even if no signature modification is considered, this type of missile has applications in regional wars where the technology of the defense is not as important as it is to an attacking proliferant. 

Currently, GPS receivers provide more capability and accuracy than any targeting strategy requires of the guidance, control, and navigation subsystem. Cruise missiles, being aerodynamic vehicles, do not need the rapid response cycle time that ballistic missiles must have to keep the vehicle under control and on an appropriate track. Avionics systems available for first-generation commercial aircraft are both light enough and accurate enough to keep a cruise missile under control for long periods of time. For navigation, civilian code GPS is priced for the civilian hobbyist market, so pu-chasing an off-the-shelf navigation unit capable of obtaining 20 m of CEP is within the range of the common pocketbook. This level of accuracy is better than that of the early TERCOM systems installed on U.S. cruise missiles, which made them practical for the first time in the late 1970&#8217;s. 

For long cruise missile flight paths, a country without access to GPS systems must develop a mapping guidance logic for its cruise missile or accept highly degraded performance from an inertial measurement unit (IMU). using one or two cruise missiles in an isolated attack from a standoff platform can achieve all of its targeting aims with an IMU, but long flight paths allow errors in the IMU to become so great that the missile may stray far from its target. Also, without an updated mapping system, the cruise missile must fly at an altitude high enough to avoid all manmade obstacles, thereby exposing itself to detection. 

Even with GPS, the autonomous cruise missile carrying an on-board map must be supplied with the latest terrain and physical feature changes that have occurred along its course if it flies near the ground. Updated autonomous map guidance systems require large computer storage memories aboard the aircraft with units that can withstand the flight vibrations and possible thermal extremes of the missile over a long-duration flight. These units must be supplied with the latest maps that the delivering nation can obtain. Few nations have the space flight vehicles or high-altitude aircraft to build radar maps from overflights alone. The United States and Russia understand the key position that radar maps play in cruise missile guidance and are unlikely to allow the information stored in these maps to be released on the world market. Even if these maps are sold through some clandestine channel, they will quickly become outdated since cultural features change rather rapidly. As an alternative, a country may try to develop another guidance scheme, but the costs for developing a new infrastructure to support a map-based guidance system probably rivals that of the original TERCOM or a GPS constellation itself. 

In the absence of GPS, the reliability of the cruise missile targeting philosophy becomes increasingly more problematic. As an alternative, a country may attempt to fly its cruise missile with radio guidance or other commands. Usually radio guidance uses frequencies high enough to operate only on line-of-sight reception. If the country expects to operate in hostile territory or attack at very long ranges, it must control the intervening repeater station to contact these missiles by real-time transmission of flight controls signals and position information. 

Since cruise missiles fly relatively slowly and with only gentle accelerations, at the entry level, the airframes of these delivery systems can be built out of inexpensive aluminum of a grade as simple as 2024 - T1. Most proliferants with a basic metal production facility and an access to textbooks on metallurgy have a ready supply of this grade of aluminum. As proliferants design and build more sophisticated cruise missiles, they will undoubtedly substitute composite materials and other more elabo-rate structural elements in the airframe, but, for the most part, these materials are not needed. 

*A cruise missile airframe does not undergo particularly severe stress on its flight to a target, it does not pull any high &#8220;g&#8221; maneuvers, and it does not experience propulsion accelerations associated with gun or ballistic missile launches. Virtually any airframe that is structurally sound enough to be used in an ordinary airplane is adequate for a cruise missile.* A designer can use factors of safety of 1.5 or 2 in the design to ensure structural integrity under all dynamic conditions without recourse to structural finite element computer codes, which generally only assist a designer to shave four or five percent from the weight of a design. Still, these technologies are included in the tables because their use does allow a proliferant to build a more capable cruise missile. Technologies that advance the large serial production of inexpensive cruise missiles threaten current defenses built against missile attacks. These technologies include sheet metal processing machines that could form complex shapes, such as those found on the airframe or leading edge of cruise missiles; hydraulic presses or stamping mills that shape the nose cones or turbine inlets; and numerically controlled machines for parts production. 

If a country wants to increase the penetrability of its cruise missiles, it must identify technologies that aid in signature reduction, signature masking, or other means to confuse detection systems. Some of these technologies include radar jamming and spoofing technologies; infrared suppression of engine exhaust; paints and coatings that disguise the thermal signature of leading edges; computer routines that predict the flow field around aerodynamic surfaces and the methods to change those surfaces to reduce heat transfer and turbulent flow fields; wind tunnel technology that supports the computer prediction; and computer routines that predict the RCS from a given geometry and predict redesign methods to achieve certain design specifications. The cruise missile is suited for the delivery of chemical or biological agents if it does not fly at supersonic or transonic speeds. Most cruise missiles designed to fly at high speeds are not similarly able to fly at slow speeds without dramatic changes in the wing planform in flight. These changes in wing planform are generally not consistent with cruise missile geometries or packing volumes in the same way they might be in manned aircraft, such as the FB-111. Supersonic missiles generally cannot dispense chemical and biological agents from sprayers since the airstream itself will destroy the agent by heating or shock, but they do deliver nuclear weapons with great efficiency. 

None of these considerations are exclusive impediments to a proliferant&#8217;s cruise missile development program. It is only a general guideline that high-speed cruise missiles make sense as a means to deliver nuclear weapons and low-speed cruise missiles are better suited for chemical and biological weapons. 

Bomblets can also be included on transonic or supersonic missiles. These bomblets can be released over a target to ameliorate the airstream problem. After release, the bomblets decelerate, float to the target, and spray their agent into the air. Bomblets reduce the packing fraction of agent within the cruise missile airframe and, therefore, reduce the overall payload of a cruise missile. A subsonic cruise missile equipped with a sprayer dispensing agent from a single tank onboard the missile may simply release the agent into the airstream. In most cases, a large fraction of this agent will be destroyed before it reaches its target. To be more effective, the sprayer must dispense the agent so that it avoids the vortex from the tips of the wings and the disturbed airflow from the fuselage. Technologies that are required to develop bomblets, predict their flight path, or enhance the capabilities of sprayers as a means for a proliferant to deliver WMD from a cruise missile are highlighted. 

Three key concerns of the cruise missile threat are (1) range extension to ranges greater than 500 km, (2) the ability to penetrate defenses, and (3) any technologies that reduce the cost of manufacture and therefore increase the size of a cruise missile in-ventory. In order of priority, the tables first list technologies that assist a country in building long-range cruise missiles. The tables then cover technologies that reduce the signature of a cruise missile and list those technologies that decrease the per unit cost or increase the total serial production of cruise missiles for a fixed price. Finally, the tables include support technologies that may make cruise missiles easier to use, package, or launch. As with each of the other delivery systems subsections, the tables are organized by specific subsystem of the aircraft: airframe, propulsion, guidance, control, and navigation, and weapons integration. 

Cruise missiles differ from ballistic missiles as a potential threat because they share so many common technologies with existing vehicles that have been designed for other purposes. As a consequence, a proliferant can obtain much of the hardware to construct a cruise missile by cannibalizing existing commercial aircraft or by purchas-ing parts and components for the missile from legitimate suppliers. The technology tables serve only as a guideline to alert and inform export control regulators of general categories of technologies as opposed to specific performance specifications. 
*Systems*

At least 12 exporting countries&#8212;Great Britain, the United States, China, France, Germany, Israel, Italy, Japan, Norway, Russia, Sweden,Pakistan, India and Taiwan&#8212;have developed cruise missiles with some capability Generally, these cruise missiles are small and have a limited range. While it is possible that they can be converted to deliver WMD, their short range limits their possible targets of interest. They may deliver biological or chemical agents against ports and airfields in regions of concern such as the Persian Gulf, but are not able to attack longer range targets. In addition, cruise missiles, such as the Chinese Silk-worm, have many other limitations besides short range that restrict their utility as a WMD delivery system. The missiles leave a turbulent airflow in their wake, which makes it difficult to deliver a sprayed pathogen or chemical agent cloud. They fly along a predictable path towards the target rather than one that can realign itself to match the geometry of the target. 

The following cruise missiles are a sample of missiles that are available l on the world market and pose less threat as possible candidates for conversion to WMD delivery: the British Sea Eagle, the Chinese Seersucker and Silkworm, the French Exocet, the German Kormoran, the Israeli Gabriel, the Italian Otomat, the Japanese SSM-1, the Norwegian Penguin, the Soviet SSN-2C and its derivatives, the Swedish RBS-15, the Taiwanese Hsiung Feng 2, and the U.S. Harpoon. Older missiles, such as the Silkworm, have cumbersome and slow-moving control surfaces that do not readily adapt to the improvement in position calculation that GPS provides. Moreover, their guidance systems are intended mostly for the missiles in which they are placed and have little transference to a new airframe if they should be cannibal-ized. In most cases, the ease with which a cruise missile can be built leads a proliferant to build a new missile from scratch rather than attempting to adapt these older missiles for WMD delivery. 

Even if the missiles do not pose a significant threat, some aspects of their manufacturing base may migrate to more capable missiles and require close scrutiny. Missiles that contain small turbojet engines can be canni-balized, and the engines can be used in more threatening applications. A proliferant can also glean the knowledge to build these turbojets by reverse engineering the engines or setting up indigenous co-production facilities. Examples of exported missiles with small turbojet engines include the British Sea Eagle and the Chinese HY-4. Israel is offering an upgraded Gabriel, which features the latest in propulsion technology, to overseas customers. Other missiles in this class include the U.S. Harpoon, the Swedish RBS-15, the Soviet SS-N-3, the Soviet SS-N-21, and the Otomat Mark-II. Cruise missiles that have immediate application to nuclear, chemical, and biological delivery include the U.S. Tomahawk and ACM, the Russian SSN-21, the AS-15, and the French Apache. 

Harpoons have been exported to 19 countries, including Egypt, Iran, Pakistan, South Korea, and Saudi Arabia. India has received Sea Eagles, while Egypt, Iraq, Iran, Pakistan, and North Korea have Silkworms and Seersuckers, a version of which North Korea now manufactures. Italy has Kormorans, and Taiwan, South Africa, Chile, Ec-uador, Kenya, Singapore, and Thailand have Gabriel Mark-IIs. Italy has exported turbojet powered Otomats to Egypt, Iraq, Kenya, Libya, Nigeria, Peru, Saudi Arabia, and Venezuela, while the Swedes exported the RBS-15 to Yugoslavia and Finland. In addition, the Soviets sold the long-range (500 km, 850 kg) turbojet powered &#8220;Shad-dock&#8221; to Syria and Yugoslavia. At the next notch down in technological capability, the Soviets have flooded the world market with 1960&#8217;s-generation liquid-fueled &#8220;Styx&#8221; (SS-N-2C) missiles. Algeria, Angola, Cuba, Egypt, Ethiopia, Finland, India, Iraq, Libya, North Korea, Somalia, Syria, Vietnam, Yemen, and the former Yugoslavia have the Styx missile in their inventories. 

*As the list of customers for the Styx demonstrates, the cost of a cruise missile is within the financial resources of even the most basic defense budgets. Even highly capable cruise missiles such as the Tomahawk only cost around $1.5 million per copy. This cost reflects the most advanced avionics systems and TERCOM guidance. At least one congressional study has shown that with the substitution of GPS, a proliferant could build a cruise missile with a range and payload capability roughly equivalent to the Tomahawk, for about $250,000.* Unlike production of the heavy bomber, many countries have the economic resources and technical base to produce this kind of delivery system indigenously. 

*Subsystems*

Though the sale of complete systems on the world market is a concern, that threat is much smaller than the possibility that a country could indigenously design and build a capable cruise missile by cannibalizing other systems for parts it cannot build on its own. Of particular concern are components and parts that reduce the cost of the mis-sile in serial production, reduce the cost of position mapping navigation systems, and increase the range of these missiles. 

Navigation and guidance continues to be the pacing item in threatening cruise missile development. The Standoff Land Attack Missile (SLAM) is a derivative of the Harpoon and contains in its nose a video camera that acts as a terminal guidance sys-tem. If a proliferant adopts this technology and can position a transmitter and receiver within line-of-sight to the missile from anywhere in the theater, it can dispense with the need for any other kind of guidance system. Israel has developed a capable guid-ance system that can be used in this application. 

The next major subsystem component that enhances the capability of a cruise missile is the powerplant. The United States pursued the cruise missile long before the development of the first lightweight engine technology, so this is not a critical path item towards developing a cruise missile. Still, more capable engines increase the threat of a cruise missile. First, they reduce the RCS of the missile. Next, they in-crease the range by reducing the drag and power required for control surface actuation. Finally, they reduce other flight signatures, such as infrared cross-section and acoustic emission, that might be exploited in a defense network.
Cruise Missiles

*Cruise Missiles of the World*
*Link:* http://www.missilethreat.com/cruise/pageID.140/default.asp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> good choices, Emo Girl
> 
> You aren't planning to go militant or genocidal on us, are you
> 
> *Come to Kurram Agency when things in FATA are peaceful again.* Nothing better in life than taza-naan roti, roasted lamb, and some good hunting!



Inshallah 

But First i will go to Swat


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

emo_girl said:


> Inshallah
> 
> But First i will go to Swat



It's interesting. My mother and her siblings for precautionary reasons went to Swat during 1965 war, while my grandfather was with the police force in Lahore. 

She told me that she was hoping that Pakistani air and infantry battles with indian forces would continue, so that she could remain in peaceful Swat.

I last went to Swat in 2004. And I am dying to go back.


Long life to Swat and Parachinar. Guaranteed to be the Alps and Switzerlands of Pakistan.




Inshallah dear sister, Inshallah. Effective action; faith; hard work; sweat; blood; and unity.


the cruelty of the traitors and sell-outs is hotbed of our fungoid!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi

adeos amigo said:


> @* Abass>*
> 
> a very nice thread,but after seeing tones of wonderful wepons, its now time to change the name of the thread from*10 Most Extra Ordinary Weapons of The World* to just
> * Most Extra Ordinary Weapons of The World*.
> a humble suggestion
> adios.



I agree to you brother, however, i didn't change the title of the thread because if u google for Most extraordinary weapons, the sites which list up at the top are the ones starting with numerics, and this thread of ours appears at the TOP.

This helps alot of people to get introduced to defence.pk, therefore, more and more users register on this website, which is surely beneficial.

I however, agree to you that things have gone far beyond the "10" figure, but again, we know this is what happens on these forums, i am sure the way you guys have participated in this thread, it'd go along way with respect to information for ill-informed people like me.

Hope to see more from you brothers, by the way, I loved the way u took on, on our indian brothers in the LCA Tejas thread, it made me realize that there are other people then "Emo_Girl" who could be so logical and thrashing(Logical ofcourse) for Indian Brothers, Hats off for you Brother...Regards...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*B-52*​
*General Characteristics *
*Primary Function:* Heavy bomber 
*Contractor: *Boeing Military Airplane Co. 
*Power plant:* Eight Pratt & Whitney engines TF33-P-3/103 turbofan 
*Thrust: *Each engine up to 17,000 pounds 
*Length: *159 feet, 4 inches (48.5 meters) 
*Height: *40 feet, 8 inches (12.4 meters) 
*Wingspan:* 185 feet (56.4 meters 
*Speed:* 650 miles per hour (Mach 0.86) 
*Ceiling: *50,000 feet (15,151.5 meters 
*Weight:* Approximately 185,000 pounds empty (83,250 kilograms) 
*Maximum Takeoff Weight: *488,000 pounds (219,600 kilograms 
*Range: *Unrefueled 8,800 miles (7,652 nautical miles) 
*Armament:* Approximately 70,000 pounds (31,500 kilograms) mixed ordnance -- bombs, mines and missiles. (Modified to carry air-launched cruise missiles, Harpoon anti-ship and Have Nap missiles. 
*Crew:* Five (aircraft commander, pilot, radar navigator, navigator and electronic warfare officer 
*Accommodations:* Six ejection seats 
*Unit Cost:* $53.4 million (fiscal 98 constant dollars) 
*Date Deployed:* February 1955 
*Inventory:* Active force, 85; ANG, 0; Reserve, 9


































Air Combat Command's B-52 is a long-range, heavy bomber that can perform a variety of missions. The bomber is capable of flying at high subsonic speeds at altitudes up to 50,000 feet (15,166.6 meters). It can carry nuclear or precision guided conventional ordnance with worldwide precision navigation capability.
In a conventional conflict, the B-52 can perform strategic attack, air interdiction, offensive counter-air and maritime operations. During Desert Storm, B-52s delivered 40 percent of all the weapons dropped by coalition forces. It is highly effective when used for ocean surveillance, and can assist the U.S. Navy in anti-ship and mine-laying operations. Two B-52s, in two hours, can monitor 140,000 square miles (364,000 square kilometers) of ocean surface.
All B-52s are equipped with an electro-optical viewing system that uses platinum silicide forward-looking infrared and high resolution low-light-level television sensors to augment targeting, battle assessment, and flight safety, thus further improving its combat ability and low-level flight capability. 
Pilots wear night vision goggles (NVG) to enhance their vision during night operations. Night vision goggles provide greater safety during night operations by increasing the pilot's ability to visually clear terrain, avoid enemy radar and see other aircraft in a covert/lights-out environment.
Starting in 1989, on-going modifications incorporates the global positioning system, heavy stores adapter beams for carrying 2,000 pound munitions, and a full array of advance weapons currently under development. 
The use of aerial refueling gives the B-52 a range limited only by crew endurance. It has an unrefueled combat range in excess of 8,800 miles (14,080 kilometers). 
The aircraft's flexibility was evident in Operation Desert Storm and again during Operations Allied Force. B-52s struck wide-area troop concentrations, fixed installations and bunkers, and decimated the morale of Iraq's Republican Guard. The Gulf War involved the longest strike mission in the history of aerial warfare when B-52s took off from Barksdale Air Force Base, La., launched conventional air launched cruise missiles and returned to Barksdale -- a 35-hour, non-stop combat mission.
During Operation Allied Force, B-52s opened the conflict with conventional cruise missile attacks and then transitioned to delivering general purpose bombs and cluster bomb units on Serbian army positions and staging areas. 

*Background *
For more than 40 years B-52 Stratofortresses have been the backbone of the manned strategic bomber force for the United States. The B-52 is capable of dropping or launching the widest array of weapons in the U.S. inventory. This includes gravity bombs, cluster bombs, precision guided missiles and joint direct attack munitions. Updated with modern technology the B-52 will be capable of delivering the full complement of joint developed weapons and will continue into the 21st century as an important element of our nation's defenses. *Current engineering analyses show the B-52's life span to extend beyond the year 2040.
*
The B-52A first flew in 1954, and the B model entered service in 1955. A total of 744 B-52s were built with the last, a B-52H, delivered in October 1962. Only the H model is still in the Air Force inventory and is assigned to Air Combat Command and the Air Force Reserves. 
The first of 102 B-52H's was delivered to Strategic Air Command in May 1961. The H model can carry up to 20 air launched cruise missiles. In addition, it can carry the conventional cruise missile that was launched in several contingencies during the 1990s, starting with Operation Desert Storm and culminating with Operation Allied Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

emo_girl said:


> Inshallah
> 
> But First i will go to Swat




Good on you aapa , i would go too...


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Myasishchev M4 'Bison' - the forgotten Soviet 'super bomber'*

First flying soon after the first flight of the B-52 Stratofortress, the M-4 initially impressed Soviet officials, however, it soon became clear that the bomber had an insufficient range to attack the United States and still return to the Soviet Union. Only a few of the original production M-4s were actually put into service.

The M-4 was first displayed to the public in Red Square, on May Day, 1954.

To remedy this problem, the Myasishchev design bureau introduced the 3M, known to the West as the 'Bison-B', which was considerably more powerful than the previous version. This new model first flew in 1955. Among other things, two of the five original gun barbettes were removed to lighten the aircraft.

This time, it was not the Soviet Air Force (VVS) that wanted the 3M, but rather Naval Aviation (AV-MF). Though it could still not bomb Washington, D.C., the 3M had a sufficient range to fulfill the need for a long-range maritime reconnaissance aircraft. In 1959, the 3M broke numerous world records, however, it was thought by the West (and would continue to be thought so until 1961) that the 3M was the original M-4, meaning that the capability of the M-4 was vastly overestimated by Western intelligence agencies.

In the early 1960s, the 'Bison-C', with a specialised search radar, was introduced. By this time, many of the original M-4s had been converted to M-4-2 fuel tankers for aerial refueling. Later, 3Ms were converted to 3MS-2 and 3MN-2 tankers as well.

Neither the M-4 nor the 3M ever saw combat, and none were ever converted for low altitude attack, as many American B-52s were, nor were any ever exported to the Soviet Union's allies.

Production of the Bison aircraft stopped in 1963, by which time 93 of them had been built. The last aircraft, an M-4-2 fuel tanker, was withdrawn from service in 1994.

The VM-T heavy lift aircraft is based on the 3MN-2 tanker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

COOL THREAD.......
Heres some weapon legends

*1. The Urumi*
Also known as &#8220;chuttuval,&#8221; which means &#8220;coiled sword,&#8221; this flexible weapon is used in the South Indian Martial Art of Kalaripayatt.

The blade (or multiple blades, as in the urumi pictured here) is flexible enough to be rolled up and stored when not used, or even worn as a belt and whipped out on demand.

The blade or blades are typically razor-sharp and bad news for anyone standing in the vicinity of the person wielding the urumi.



*2. The Tekko-kagi (&#8221;hand claws&#8221*
Ninjas would use the tekko-kagi claws to guard against sword attacks, allowing them to swipe and potentially knock the sword from an assailant&#8217;s hands.

Or, ninjas could use claws the claws offensively against their opponents with devastating results.

Typically made from aluminum, steel, iron or wood, tekko weapons are believed by martial arts historians to have originated when the Bushi in Okinawa, Japan began wielding the steel shoes of their horses as a means of self-defense against assailants.



*3. The Kusari-gama*
Kusari-gama is a traditional Japanese weapon that consists of Scythe-like blade,Kama, on a metal chain with a heavy iron weight at the end.

This weapon came from the design of the farmer&#8217;s scythe but this was not a weapon that farmers used.





The art of handling the Kusarigama is called Kusarigamajutsu.

*
4. The Nunchaku*
A nunchaku is two sections of wood (or metal in modern incarnations) connected by a cord or chain. Chinese nunchaku tend to be rounded, whereas Japanese are octagonal.

The traditional nunchaku is made from a strong, flexible hardwood such as oak, loquat or pasania. Originally, the wood would be submerged in mud for several years, where lack of oxygen and optimal acidity prevent *******.

The end result is a hardened wood. The rope is made from horsehair, and was traditionally claimed to be able to block a sword. Finally, the wood is very finely sanded and rubbed with an oil or stain for preservation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98

*5. The Meteor Hammer & Rope Dart*
This weapon is comprised of a long rope with twin metal weights, &#8220;hammers&#8221;, or darts on each end. When used as a weapon, the hammer or dart on the front end is used for attack and the other for protection.

The rope wraps around the neck, back, shoulder, elbow, wrist, thigh, foot, or waist. When the hammer or dart is released, it strikes outward with stunning and surprising speed. It is one of Chinese martial arts&#8217; most unique and difficult-to-master weapons






*6. San-Jie-Gun (Three Section Staff)*
The three sectional staff, is a historical weapon, which appears in the Chinese book &#8220;Sangokushi&#8221;. Its distinctive feature is three 70 cm sticks chained together making it much longer than a long staff.

It can be swung around, or as a staff, using one&#8217;s whole body space to fend off an attacker. A Chinese weapon constructed from three pieces of wood connected by metal rings at their ends. Lengths of the sections are roughly equal, each about the length of the practitioner&#8217;s arms (with the diameter around one inch).

The three sectional staff can be used as a long range weapon when held at one end and swung freely, or a short-range weapon when two of the sections are held and used to strike or parry.






*7. Shurikens (Throwing Star)*
One of the most popular weapons of the Ninja, the shuriken was used as more of a distraction than an actual weapon. Although they can hurt they rarely penetrate deep enough to kill. Shurikens come with anywhere from 4 to 12 points traditionally.






*8. Tessen (Iron Fan)*
Folding fans with outer spokes made of iron which were designed to look like regular, harmless folding fans or solid clubs shaped to look like a closed fan.

Samurai could take these to places where swords or other overt weapons were not allowed, and some swordsmanship schools included training in the use of the tessen as a weapon.

The tessen was also used for fending off arrows and darts, as a throwing weapon, and as an aid in swimming, like hand-flippers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*What about this one guys? i am sure u have better cars which may have more spacious weapons bay...*



\
*A Mix of Old and New...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*T-34 Tank*​
The T-34 was a Soviet medium tank produced from 1940 to 1958. Although its armour and armament were surpassed by later tanks of the era, it has been often credited as the most effective, efficient and influential design of World War II.[2] First produced at the KhPZ factory in Kharkov (Kharkiv, Ukrainian SSR), it was the mainstay of Soviet armoured forces throughout World War II, and widely exported afterwards. It was the most-produced tank of the war, and the second most-produced tank of all time, after its successor, the T-54/55 series (Harrison 2002). In 1996, the T-34 was still in service with at least twenty-seven countries.

The T-34 was developed from the BT series of fast tanks and was intended to replace both the BT-5 and BT-7 tanks and the T-26 infantry tank in service (Zaloga & Grandsen 1984:66, 111). At its introduction, it was the tank with the best balanced attributes of firepower, mobility, protection and ruggedness, although initially its battlefield effectiveness suffered from the unsatisfactory ergonomic layout of its crew compartment, scarcity of radios, and poor tactical employment. The two-man turret-crew arrangement required the commander to serve as the gunner, an arrangement common to most Soviet tanks of the day; this proved to be inferior to three-man (commander, gunner and loader) turret crews.

The design and construction of the tank were continuously refined during the war to enhance effectiveness and decrease costs, allowing steadily greater numbers of T-34s to be fielded. In early 1944, the improved T-34-85 was introduced, with a more powerful 85 mm gun and a three-man turret design. By the war's end in 1945, the versatile and cost-effective T-34 had replaced many light and heavy tanks in service, and accounted for the majority of Soviet tank production. Its evolutionary development led directly to the T-54/55 series of tanks, built until 1981 and still operational as of 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

submarines are too extraordianry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Japanese Vengeance Balloon Bombs*

To cause mayhem and destruction during the Word War II, Japan came up with an ingenious idea in the form of the Japanese Vengeance Balloon Bombs. The Japanese hoped that the easterly wintertime jet stream winds could carry these explosive balloons to the forested regions of the Pacific Northwest and initiate large forest fires. The idea behind this exercise was to divert the attention of the U.S. military homewards, to tackle forest fires and leave the battle arena. The balloons were fashioned from mulberry paper, glued together with potato flour and filled with expansive hydrogen. This was one of the times in history when the media helped the government by hushing up the matter so that there would be no panic amongst the citizens and the Japanese would abandon the exercise. The balloons were found in Alaska, Washington, Oregon, California, Arizona, Idaho, Montana, Utah, Wyoming, Colorado, Texas, Kansas, Nebraska, South Dakota, North Dakota, Michigan and Iowa, as well as Mexico and Canada






*The FP-45 Liberator*

Another psychological warfare weapon to be used during the troubled times of World War II was the FP-45 Liberator. Manufactured by the Inland Guide Lamp Manufacturing Division of the General Motors Corporation, it was commissioned for the United States military services. The army had designated the weapon as the Flare Projector Caliber .45 hence the name FP-45. This was done to hide the fact that a pistol was being mass-produced. A crude and clumsy weapon, the Liberator was never intended for front-line service, it was intended as an insurgency weapon.






*The Goliath tracked mine*

After recovering a prototype of a miniature-tracked vehicle developed by the French vehicle designer Adolphe K&#233;gresse, Germany's Wehrmacht's ordnance office instructed the Borgward automotive company to make something similar. The purpose of the vehicle was ro carry a minimum of 50 kg of explosives. Eventually the company developed the SdKfz. 302 ( Sonderkraftfahrzeug, 'special-purpose vehicle'), called the Leichter Ladungstr&#228;ger ('light demolitions carrier'), or Goliath, which carried 60 kg of explosives. The highlight was that Goliath could be steered remotely via a joystick control box. The control box was attached to the Goliath by a triple-strand telephone cable connected to the rear of the vehicle. Quite a cool RC vehicle.



*The Paris Gun*

Though often confused with Big Bertha, the howitzer used by the Germans, The Paris Gun was more known for the terror that it caused rather than the destruction by its mortar shells. The Germans used this gun during the World War I to instill psychological fear amongst the Parisians. The gun was also known as the " Kaiser Wilhelm Gesch&#252;tz" ("Emperor William Gun"), and was destroyed before the Allied forces could capture it. For military combat this gun was so a great success: the payload was very small, the barrel had to be regularly replaced, and the accuracy was only good enough for city-sized targets






*Zip Guns*

A crude and improvised firearm is termed as a Zip Gun. They usually are improvised handguns. They are almost always single-shot, and may be destroyed by the act of firing. Zip guns are usually smoothbore. However multiple shot zip guns do exist. Sometime in 2000, European police come across a four shot .22 LR zip gun disguised as a cellphone, where different keys on the keypad fire different barrels. Due to this enlightenment cellphones are now x-rayed by airport screeners worldwide. It is believed that such guns are being manufactured in Croatia. Even large bolt screws have been improvised into Zip guns.






*The Trebuchet*

The Chinese invented the Trebuchet as well as gunpowder. Using the principles of counterweight, it gained popularity as a medieval siege engine. All of them were made of wood but were sturdy enough to fling three hundred pound (140 kg) projectiles at high speeds into enemy fortifications. Used by both Christian and Muslim warriors in the Mediterranean region in the twelfth century, they often used to fling disease-infected corpses into the enemy territory to infect them.






*Dolphins as weapons*

The Navy explored the possibilities of using marine mammals in the early 1960s, when military researchers noticed how sea mammals' highly developed senses, such as the dolphins' sonar, could be exploited to locate mines and do other underwater tasks. The dolphins were used in the used in the 1970s during the Vietnam War and in the late 1980s; six Navy dolphins patrolled the Bahrain harbor to protect U.S. ships from enemy swimmers and mines. They also were used to escort Kuwaiti oil tankers through potentially dangerous waters. In 1989, the Navy started the Cetacean Intelligence Mission. They fitted the dolphins with harness and electrodes, and teaching them to protect Trident subs in harbor. They were taught to avoid touching the mines, which might cause them to explode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nightcrawler

* Discovery.Channel.Top.Tens.Bombers*
Here is the complete movie; use HJsplit to join all parts
http://www.*************/file/m3goiyzwqdj/Discovery.Channel.Top.Tens.Bombers.avi.001
http://www.*************/file/5zo0mdinkld/Discovery.Channel.Top.Tens.Bombers.avi.002
http://www.*************/file/gjxtkyybyiz/Discovery.Channel.Top.Tens.Bombers.avi.003
http://www.*************/file/ij4zmjdjmdm/Discovery.Channel.Top.Tens.Bombers.avi.004


or you visit the whole folder at 
Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hari

*Kalinin_K-7*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Why u people have forgotten this legend 

*The Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15*​





















The Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-15 (Russian: &#1052;&#1080;&#1082;&#1086;&#1103;&#1085; &#1080; &#1043;&#1091;&#1088;&#1077;&#1074;&#1080;&#1095; &#1052;&#1080;&#1043;-15) was a jet fighter developed for the USSR by Artem Mikoyan and Mikhail Gurevich. The MiG-15 was one of the first successful swept-wing jet fighters, and it achieved fame in the skies over Korea, where early in the war, it outclassed all enemy fighters. The MiG-15 also served as the starting point for development of the more advanced MiG-17 which would oppose American fighters over Vietnam in the 1960s. The MiG-15 is believed to have been one of the most numerous jet aircraft ever made, with over 12,000 built. Licensed foreign production perhaps raised the total to over 18,000.The Mig-15 is often mentioned along with the F-86 Sabre in lists of the best fighter aircraft of the Korean War and in comparison with fighters of other eras.
On November 30, 1950, at 0720 hours (local) during a raid on the North Korean Air Base at Namsi, an American B-29 Superfortress was hit by cannon fire from an aircraft that flashed by so fast, the gunners had no chance to return fire. Luckily the damage was confined to the outer port wing of the Superfortress and it immediately turned back toward its base. F-80C "Shooting Stars" which were escorting the B-29's tried to engage the interloper but were left in the dust as the stranger turned northeast toward the Yalu River. The Americans had not even had time to identify the nationality of the craft, and though a couple of F-80 pilots got a fleeting glance at the silhouette, intelligence officers at the debriefing were unable to identify the craft except to say it was jet powered. F-80 pilots estimated the craft was approximately 85 mph (136.8 kph) faster than the Shooting Star. Damage to the B-29 indicated the craft carried at least one 37mm cannon and probably another, smaller cannon. This was the debut of the "MiG-15" and USAF brass viewed the development with what was described as "organized panic", from Korea all the way to the Pentagon. 


In 1939, Anushavan Ivanovich ("Artyom") Mikoyan and Mikhail Iosifovich Gurevich teamed up to enter a design competition for a new Russian monoplane fighter. They won the competition and their outstanding MiG-1 design was put into production by the TsKB (Central Constructor Bureau) and the Mikoyan-Gurevich Design Bureau was formally recognized by the Soviet government in early 1941. 

The close of WWII found Russia with an abundance of captured German aircraft technology. There were experiments in high speed and near sonic speed flight, which the German scientists were unable to put to practical use due to allied bombing and the subsequent deterioration of facilities. There were captured Messerschmitt Me-262 and Arado Ar.234 jet aircraft along with many brand new Jumo and BMW jet engines, still in crates. Everything including scientists, experimental data, engines, aircraft, tools and machinery was immediately confiscated, loaded into boxcars and shipped to Russia. This action put the Mikoyan-Gurevich Design Bureau in possession of mounds of secret German documents and the scientists who had created them.
The introduction of the MiG-15 was a total (nasty) surprise to the NATO air groups, somewhat comparable to the surprise the Allies received when the Japanese A6M Zero-Sen made its appearance a few years before, during WWII. The Mig-15 was developed under the utmost security. The Soviet philosophy was; if another country could achieve military superiority, sooner or later it was bound attack Russia, just as the Nazis had on June 22, 1941. Under Stalin, military weapons research had high priority and the secrecy involved was deadly serious. Anyone even suspected of the slightest security violation was tortured and executed. The KGB was listening. Thus, the MiG-15 - arguably the worlds best fighter aircraft at the time - was produced in near total secrecy. 


The first step toward producing the first MiG jet was known as the model I-250. It featured the odd installation of a 1,400 hp (1045 kW) piston engine in the front and a small, 650 pound static thrust (2.89 kN) jet located in the rear. The craft itself was vaguely reminiscent of the sleek MiG-1 with a rather sharp nose, and cockpit set into the back half of a bullet-shaped fuselage. It was said this oddball craft had a top speed of well over 500 miles per hour (805 kph) in level flight, placing it in the elite group of the fastest prop driven planes in the world. 

Though the goal was to produce a pure jet aircraft, Russia simply did not have the engineering expertise to build a jet engine capable of enough power to better the speed of a prop driven plane. Like the US a few years before, the Soviets in 1944 were working with technology acquired from building turbochargers for piston engines. It is (very roughly) a similar problem designing a jet engine as designing a turbocharger; extremely hot exhaust gases under pressure are used to power a turbine. In front of this turbine (connected the same shaft) is a compressor which packs fresh air and fuel into a combustion chamber. Upon ignition, the hot gasses are produced which power the turbine, thus producing a self sustaining reaction and (in the case of the jet engine) the thrust needed to power the aircraft. The first practical Soviet jet powered aircraft was the Mig-9 which flew on April 9, 1946. It had a top speed of 560 mph (901.23 kph) which was much faster than the prop driven aircraft of the time, but not faster than the American P-80A Shooting Star (the designation "P" for "Pursuit" was changed in 1948 to "F" for "Fighter").
While the Soviets were having their developmental problems, the British on the other hand seemed to be years ahead of everyone. The Jumo and BMW engines the Russians had captured in Germany were rather primitive when compared to England's Rolls-Royce jet engines in the late part of 1945. And just as it appeared the rest of the world was about to leave the Soviets far behind in the race for a more practical jet engine, fortune truly smiled on the Reds. 


In Britain, Clement R. Attlee of the socialist Labor Party was elected Prime Minister in 1945. Attlee, being somewhat naive about the Russian brand of socialism, immediately set about improving relations between Britain and Russia. At the invitation of Attlee, Joseph Stalin sent a team of scientists and engineers to the Rolls-Royce factory to study the design of the superb "Nene" jet engine. Arrangements were made for the Soviets to manufacture the engine in Russia under license from Rolls-Royce. They also took several Nenes with them when they returned to Russia. The Russians wasted little time in copying every detail of the engine and appropriating the design as their own, calling it the "Klimov RD-45" with no regard at all being given to the licensing agreement with Rolls-Royce. However, due to the quality of the Russian materials used in construction of the RD-45, performance of the engine left much to be desired. Turbine blade failures were common, and average time between overhauls was on the order of a very few hours. Fuel consumption bordered on the intolerable. The dogmatic approach of the Soviet aircraft industry solved these problems one-by-one and eventually produced an engine of nearly equal quality to the original Nene. It was called the Klimov VK-1 - still almost an exact copy of the Nene.
Now in possession of a powerful and reliable jet engine, work was resumed on the design of a suitable airframe. The "I-310", as the super secret Mikoyan-Gurevich craft became known, was first flown in late 1947 and it was immediately obvious to the Russians that they had a "world beater" on their hands. There were still some flaws to be eliminated, but it possessed dazzling performance. 


Throughout the late forties, development proceeded on the I-310. Different combinations of cannon were tried, The final arrangement being two 23mm NK23 cannon slung under the left side of the nose and a 37mm NS37 under the right, with 80 rounds for each of the 23mm and 40 rounds for the 37mm. This assemblage provided a devastating punch for the little fighter, although not without compromise. The rate of fire was very slow when compared to the US .50 caliber (12.7mm) machine gun. The target was harder to hit, but it took only 1 round from the 37mm or between 2 and 3 rounds from the 23mm to destroy an enemy fighter. 

It was found the aircraft had an alarming yaw at speeds above Mach 0.9 and it also had a tendency to flip itself out of a high speed turn. This latter problem was common to most early, high speed jet fighters. The yaw problem was never satisfactorily resolved. The craft was simply fitted with speed brakes on each side of the rear fuselage which automatically opened at Mach 0.9. The Soviets were fond of simple, crude fixes such as the speed brakes. When it was found that production standards were being ignored and a resulting problem of unequal lift from the wings occurred, the Russians simply improvised a trim tab to one of the wings to increase or decrease the lift of that wing. However, the trim tab could only be adjusted while the craft was on the ground.. 

Though engine problems, airframe problems and even weapons problems continued, the craft was rushed into production . The first production MiG-15 flew on the last day of December 1948. Continuous improvements were made and in early 1950, the MiG-15bis debuted. By this time, most of the problems with the engine and flight characteristics were alleviated (though "flicking" out of tight turns would dog the fighter throughout its life). With the Klimov VK-1 engine, fuel consumption was still somewhat of a problem but external fuel tanks gave the "bis" an acceptable combat range. Later, the production MiG-15bis would be fitted with an improved Klimov which somewhat alleviated the fuel consumption problem. 

The MiG-15bis would go on to equip almost every communist nation in the world, and was manufactured in many. It was also sold to quite a few non-communists. Most of the countries of Africa bought them as well as most middle eastern countries and countries which were not members of NATO. 

Included amongst the communist states equipped with the MiG-15bis was North Korea and China. By the time the Korean War began on June 25, 1950, Chinese pilots (some of which were veterans of WWII) had been quickly trained in the bis and on November 26, 1950, when Mao Zedong (Mao Tse-tung ) sent ground troops to assist the beleaguered North Korean army he also sent the MiG-15bis and its trained pilots. 

The later production MiG-15bis was powered by a Klimov VK-1A engine with a static thrust of 5,900 pounds (26.24 kN) and the speed was 668 mph (1075.04 kph). It had the same armament of a 37mm cannon and dual 23mm cannon but contained in a unique removable pod. This gun-pack was drawn up into the fuselage by means of a cable winch located just behind the nose wheel compartment. The 37mm NS-37 Nudelman-Suranov cannon was on the right side of the nose wheel and the NK-23s (the later production dash 15bis had NS-23s with a faster rate of fire) were on the left. The use of spare gun-packs meant the turn-around time between sorties was very short. 

As experience revealed, having the best military tools and winning the battle do not necessarily go hand-in-hand. In the case of the MiG-15 a superb fighter aircraft was flown by pilots who had received inferior training. Unlike their US counterparts, Chinese pilots of WWII were not taken out of combat and used to train new pilots. Thus, the skill level of the Chinese pilots on average was far below that of the UN pilots. This was very apparent in the US vs. Chinese kill ratio of better than 8:1 during the Korean War. And this was done with the slightly inferior F-86 which had neither the speed, maneuverability nor the altitude of the MiG. The difference was the higher quality training received by the American pilots and NATO pilots in general. 

So many variants and sub-variants of the MiG-15 were produced that it would take a very heavy book to list them all. The Soviets were very fond of modifying this aircraft to fit every task from target towing to night fighter interception and ground support . However, the most important variant was the MiG-15UTI which was a two seat (tandem) model used for training new pilots. The MiG-15UTI was produced in greater numbers than the bis and was still in use in the late 1980s by communist and non-communist countries around the world. 

The Mikoyan Design Bureau continues to produce aircraft of outstanding performance including the MiG-29 "Fulcrum". In the right hands, the Fulcrum is more than a match for any aircraft in the world.

*Role---- Fighter*
*Manufacturer*---- Mikoyan-Gurevich
*First flight-*------ 30 December 1947
*Introduced-*----- 1947
*Primary users----*Soviet Air Force
PLA Air Force
North Korean Air Force
41 others
*Number built---*12,000 + 
*Variants ---------* MiG-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Project Habakkuk*



Project Habakkuk or Habbakuk (spelling varies; see below) was a plan by the British in World War II to construct an aircraft carrier out of pykrete (a mixture of wood pulp and ice), for use against German U-boats in the mid-Atlantic, which was out of range of land-based planes.

Initial concept
Geoffrey Pyke was an old friend of J.D. Bernal, and had originally been recommended to Lord Mountbatten, Chief of Combined Operations, by the Cabinet minister Leopold Amery. Pyke worked at Combined Operations Headquarters (COHQ), alongside Bernal, and was regarded as a genius by Mountbatten.[1]

Pyke conceived the idea of Habbakuk while in the US organising the production of M29 Weasels for Project Plough, a scheme to assemble an elite unit for winter operations in Norway, Romania, and the Italian Alps.[1] He had been considering the problem of how to protect seaborne landings and Atlantic convoys out of reach of aircraft cover. The problem was that steel and aluminium were in short supply and required for other purposes. Pyke realized that the answer was ice, which could be manufactured for only 1&#37; of the energy needed to make an equivalent mass of steel and proposed that an iceberg, natural or artificial, be levelled to provide a runway and hollowed out to shelter aircraft. From New York, Pyke sent the proposal he had composed on Habbakuk via diplomatic bag to COHQ with a label forbidding anyone apart from Mountbatten from opening the package. Mountbatten in turn told Churchill about Pyke's proposal, who was enthusiastic about it.[2]

Pyke was not the first to suggest a floating mid-ocean stopping point for aircraft, nor even the first to suggest that such a floating island could be made of ice: German scientist Dr. Gerke of Waldenberg proposed the idea and carried out some preliminary experiments in Lake Zurich in 1930.[3] The idea was a recurring one: in 1940 an idea for an ice island was circulated round The Admiralty but was treated as a joke by officers, including Nevil Shute, who circulated a memorandum that gathered ever more caustic comments. The document had to be retrieved just before it reached the Sea Lord's inbox.[4]

[edit] Code name and spelling
The project's code name seems to have been consistently (mis-)spelled Habbakuk in the Admiralty and Government documents at the time. This may in fact have been Pyke's own error, as at least one early document apparently written by him (though unsigned) spells it that way. (However, post-war publications by people concerned with the project, e.g. Perutz and Goodeve, all restore the proper (one 'B' and three 'K's) spelling.) The name is a biblical reference to the project's ambitious goal: "...be utterly amazed, for I am going to do something in your days that you would not believe, even if you were told." (Habakkuk 1:5, NIV)

David Lampe in his book, Pyke, the Unknown Genius, states that the name was derived from Voltaire's Candide and was misspelt by his Canadian secretary. The name stuck and was never corrected. The reference to Bible appears to have come after the war when journalists were told about part of the project and they connected the Biblical text with the name.

[edit] Pykrete
In early 1942 Pyke and Bernal called in Max Perutz to determine whether an ice floe large enough to withstand Atlantic conditions could be built up fast enough. He pointed out that natural icebergs have too small a surface above water for an airstrip, and are prone to suddenly rolling over. The project would have been abandoned, except for the invention of Pykrete, a mixture of water and woodpulp which frozen together was stronger than plain ice, was slower melting, and of course would not sink. It has been suggested that Pyke was inspired by Inuit sleds reinforced with moss.[1] This is probably apocryphal, as the material was originally described in a paper by Mark and Hohenstein in Brooklyn, NY.[2]

Pykrete could be machined like wood and cast into shapes like metal, and when immersed in water formed an insulating shell of wet wood pulp on its surface which protected its interior from further melting. However, Perutz found a problem: ice slowly flows, in what is known as plastic flow, and his tests showed that a Pykrete ship would slowly sag unless it was cooled to &#8722;16 &#176;C (3.2 &#176;F). To accomplish this, the ship's surface would have to be protected by insulation and it would need a refrigeration plant and a complicated system of ducts.[2]

Experiments on the viability of Pykrete and the optimum composition of it were conducted by Perutz in a secret location underneath Smithfield Meat Market in the City of London.[5][6] The research took place in a refrigerated meat locker behind a protective screen of frozen animal carcasses.[7]


A block of Pykrete[edit] Scale model
The decision was made to build a large scale model at Jasper National Park in Canada to examine insulation and refrigeration techniques, and to see how it would stand up to artillery and explosives. At Lake Louise, Alberta, large ice blocks were constructed, and a small prototype was constructed at Patricia Lake, Alberta, measuring only 60 by 30 feet (18 by 9 m), weighing in at 1,000 tons and kept frozen by a one-horsepower motor.[7] The work was done by conscientious objectors who did alternative service of various kinds instead of military service. They were never told what they were building.[citation needed] Bernal informed COHQ that the Canadians were building a 1,000 ton model, and that it was expected to take 8 men 14 days to build it. The Chief of Combined Operations (CCO) responded that Churchill had invited the Chiefs of Staff Committee to arrange for an order to be placed for one complete ship at once with the highest priority, with further ships to be ordered immediately if it appeared the scheme was certain of success.

The Canadians were confident about constructing a vessel for 1944. The necessary materials were available to them in the form of 300,000 tons of wood pulp, 25,000 tons of fibreboard insulation, 35,000 tons of timber and 10,000 tons of steel. The cost was estimated at &#163;700,000.[8]

Meanwhile, Perutz had determined via his experiments at Smithfield Market that the optimum structural properties were given by a mixture of 14% wood pulp and 86% water. He wrote to Pyke in early April 1943 and pointed out that if certain tests were not completed in May, there would be no chance of delivering a completed ship in 1944.

By May the problem of plastic flow had become serious and it was obvious that more steel reinforcement would be needed as well as a more effective insulating skin around the vessel's hull. This caused the cost estimate to increase to &#163;2.5 million. In addition, the Canadians had decided that it was impractical to attempt the project "this coming season", and Bernal and Pyke were forced to conclude that no Habbakuk vessel would be ready in 1944.[8]

Pyke was excluded from the planning for Habbakuk in an effort to secure American participation, a decision which Bernal supported. Pyke's earlier disagreements with American personnel on Project Plough, which ultimately caused his removal from that project, were the main factor in this decision.[9]

In the early summer of 1943, naval architects and engineers continued to work on Habbakuk with Bernal and Perutz. The requirements for the vessel became more demanding: it had to have a range of 7,000 miles (11,000 km) and be able to withstand the largest waves recorded, while the Admiralty wanted it to be torpedo-proof, which meant that the hull had to be at least 40 ft (12 m) thick. The Fleet Air Arm decided that heavy bombers should be able to take off from it, which meant that the deck had to be 2,000 ft (610 m) long. Steering also raised problems; it was initially projected that the ship be steered by varying the speed of the motors on either side, but the Royal Navy decided that a rudder was essential. However, the problem of mounting and controlling a rudder over 100 ft (30 m) high was never solved.[8]

[edit] Variants
Naval architects had produced three alternative versions of Pyke's original concept, which were discussed at a meeting with the Chiefs of Staff in August 1943:

Habbakuk I (soon discarded) would have been made of wood. 
Habbakuk II was closest to the COHQ model and would be a very large, slow, self-propelled vessel made of Pykrete with steel reinforcement. 
Habbakuk III was a smaller, faster version of Habbakuk II. 
Air Chief Marshal Portal asked about potential bomb damage to Habbakuk III, and Bernal suggested that a certain amount of deck covering might be ripped off but could be repaired by some kind of flexible matting. It would be more difficult to deal with bomb holes in the centre portion, though the roof over the aircraft hangars would be made proof against 1,000 kg bombs. Bernal considered that no one could say whether the larger Habbakuk II was a practical proposition until a large scale model could be completed and tested in Canada in the spring of 1944. He had no doubts about the suitability of Pykrete as a material, but said that constructional and navigational difficulties remained to be overcome.[8]

The final design of Habbakuk II gave the bergship (as it was referred to) a displacement of 2.2 million tons. Steam turbogenerators were to supply 33,000 hp (25,000 kW) for 26 electric motors mounted in separate external nacelles (normal, internal ship engines would have generated too much heat for an ice craft). Its armament would have included 40 dual-barrelled 4.5" DP (dual-purpose) turrets and numerous light anti-aircraft guns, and it would have housed an airstrip and up to 150 twin-engined bombers or fighters.[2]

[edit] Shooting incident
According to some accounts, at the Quebec Conference of 1943 Lord Mountbatten brought a block of Pykrete along to demonstrate its potential to the bevy of admirals and generals who had come along with Winston Churchill and Franklin D. Roosevelt. Mountbatten entered the project meeting with two blocks and placed them on the ground. One was a normal ice block and the other was Pykrete. He then drew his service pistol and shot at the first block. It shattered and splintered. Next, he fired at the Pykrete to give an idea of the resistance of that kind of ice to projectiles. The bullet ricocheted off the block, grazing the trouser leg of Admiral Ernest King and ended up in the wall.

Sir Alan Brooke's diaries[10] support this account, telling how Mountbatten brought two blocks, one of ice and one of Pykrete. After first shooting at the ice, with a warning to beware of splinters, Mountbatten said "I shall fire at the block on the right to show you the difference". Brooke reports, "the bullet rebounded out of the block and buzzed round our legs like an angry bee." The meeting in question was in the Chateau Frontenac Hotel, Quebec, at a high-level summit with a US delegation.

Max Perutz gives an account of a similar incident in his book, I Wish I Made You Angry Earlier: a demonstration of Pykrete was given at Combined Operations Headquarters (COHQ) by a naval officer, Lieutenant Commander Douglas Grant, who was provided by Perutz with rods of ice and Pykrete packed with dry ice in thermos flasks and large blocks of ice and Pykrete. Grant demonstrated the comparative strength of ice and Pykrete by firing bullets into both blocks; the ice shattered, but the bullet rebounded from the Pykrete and hit the Chief of the Imperial Staff (Sir Alan Brooke) in the shoulder. Brooke was unhurt.[11]

[edit] End of project
Later that year Habbakuk began to lose priority. Mountbatten listed several reasons:

The great demand for steel. 
Permission had been received from Portugal to use airfields in the Azores which facilitated the hunting of U-boats in the Atlantic, and closed the Atlantic Gap. 
The introduction of long-range fuel tanks that allowed British aircraft extra combat time over France. 
The American preference for conventional aircraft carriers. 
In addition, Mountbatten himself had withdrawn from the project. The final Habbakuk Board meeting took place in December 1943 and it was announced that "The large Habbakuk II made of Pykrete has been found to be impractical because of the enormous production resources required and technical difficulties involved".

The use of ice had actually been falling out of favour before that, with other ideas for "floating islands" being considered, such as welding Liberty Ships or landing craft together (Project TENTACLE).[12] It took three hot summers to completely melt the prototype constructed in Canada.

Perutz, in his account, writes that he sojourned in Washington D.C. while U.S. Navy engineers evaluated the viability of Habbakuk. He concludes: "The U.S. Navy finally decided that Habakkuk was a false prophet. One reason was the enormous amount of steel needed for the refrigeration plant that was to freeze the pykrete was greater than that needed to build the entire carrier of steel, but the crucial argument was that the rapidly increasing range of land-based aircraft rendered floating islands unnecessary."[13]

[edit] Criticism
The Habakkuk design received criticism, notably from Sir Charles Goodeve, Assistant Controller of Research and Development for the Admiralty during World War II.[14] In an article published after the war Goodeve pointed out the large amount of wood pulp that would be required, enough to affect paper production significantly. He also claimed that each ship would require 40,000 tons of cork insulation, thousands of miles of steel tubing for brine circulation, and four power stations, but that for all those resources (some of which could be used to manufacture conventional ships of more effective fighting power) Habakkuk would only be capable of six knots of speed. Much of his article also contained extensive derisive comments about the properties of ice as used for ship construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi

*Project Habakkuk*



Project Habakkuk or Habbakuk (spelling varies; see below) was a plan by the British in World War II to construct an aircraft carrier out of pykrete (a mixture of wood pulp and ice), for use against German U-boats in the mid-Atlantic, which was out of range of land-based planes.

Initial concept
Geoffrey Pyke was an old friend of J.D. Bernal, and had originally been recommended to Lord Mountbatten, Chief of Combined Operations, by the Cabinet minister Leopold Amery. Pyke worked at Combined Operations Headquarters (COHQ), alongside Bernal, and was regarded as a genius by Mountbatten.[1]

Pyke conceived the idea of Habbakuk while in the US organising the production of M29 Weasels for Project Plough, a scheme to assemble an elite unit for winter operations in Norway, Romania, and the Italian Alps.[1] He had been considering the problem of how to protect seaborne landings and Atlantic convoys out of reach of aircraft cover. The problem was that steel and aluminium were in short supply and required for other purposes. Pyke realized that the answer was ice, which could be manufactured for only 1% of the energy needed to make an equivalent mass of steel and proposed that an iceberg, natural or artificial, be levelled to provide a runway and hollowed out to shelter aircraft. From New York, Pyke sent the proposal he had composed on Habbakuk via diplomatic bag to COHQ with a label forbidding anyone apart from Mountbatten from opening the package. Mountbatten in turn told Churchill about Pyke's proposal, who was enthusiastic about it.[2]

Pyke was not the first to suggest a floating mid-ocean stopping point for aircraft, nor even the first to suggest that such a floating island could be made of ice: German scientist Dr. Gerke of Waldenberg proposed the idea and carried out some preliminary experiments in Lake Zurich in 1930.[3] The idea was a recurring one: in 1940 an idea for an ice island was circulated round The Admiralty but was treated as a joke by officers, including Nevil Shute, who circulated a memorandum that gathered ever more caustic comments. The document had to be retrieved just before it reached the Sea Lord's inbox.[4]

[edit] Code name and spelling
The project's code name seems to have been consistently (mis-)spelled Habbakuk in the Admiralty and Government documents at the time. This may in fact have been Pyke's own error, as at least one early document apparently written by him (though unsigned) spells it that way. (However, post-war publications by people concerned with the project, e.g. Perutz and Goodeve, all restore the proper (one 'B' and three 'K's) spelling.) The name is a biblical reference to the project's ambitious goal: "...be utterly amazed, for I am going to do something in your days that you would not believe, even if you were told." (Habakkuk 1:5, NIV)

David Lampe in his book, Pyke, the Unknown Genius, states that the name was derived from Voltaire's Candide and was misspelt by his Canadian secretary. The name stuck and was never corrected. The reference to Bible appears to have come after the war when journalists were told about part of the project and they connected the Biblical text with the name.

[edit] Pykrete
In early 1942 Pyke and Bernal called in Max Perutz to determine whether an ice floe large enough to withstand Atlantic conditions could be built up fast enough. He pointed out that natural icebergs have too small a surface above water for an airstrip, and are prone to suddenly rolling over. The project would have been abandoned, except for the invention of Pykrete, a mixture of water and woodpulp which frozen together was stronger than plain ice, was slower melting, and of course would not sink. It has been suggested that Pyke was inspired by Inuit sleds reinforced with moss.[1] This is probably apocryphal, as the material was originally described in a paper by Mark and Hohenstein in Brooklyn, NY.[2]

Pykrete could be machined like wood and cast into shapes like metal, and when immersed in water formed an insulating shell of wet wood pulp on its surface which protected its interior from further melting. However, Perutz found a problem: ice slowly flows, in what is known as plastic flow, and his tests showed that a Pykrete ship would slowly sag unless it was cooled to &#8722;16 °C (3.2 °F). To accomplish this, the ship's surface would have to be protected by insulation and it would need a refrigeration plant and a complicated system of ducts.[2]

Experiments on the viability of Pykrete and the optimum composition of it were conducted by Perutz in a secret location underneath Smithfield Meat Market in the City of London.[5][6] The research took place in a refrigerated meat locker behind a protective screen of frozen animal carcasses.[7]


A block of Pykrete[edit] Scale model
The decision was made to build a large scale model at Jasper National Park in Canada to examine insulation and refrigeration techniques, and to see how it would stand up to artillery and explosives. At Lake Louise, Alberta, large ice blocks were constructed, and a small prototype was constructed at Patricia Lake, Alberta, measuring only 60 by 30 feet (18 by 9 m), weighing in at 1,000 tons and kept frozen by a one-horsepower motor.[7] The work was done by conscientious objectors who did alternative service of various kinds instead of military service. They were never told what they were building.[citation needed] Bernal informed COHQ that the Canadians were building a 1,000 ton model, and that it was expected to take 8 men 14 days to build it. The Chief of Combined Operations (CCO) responded that Churchill had invited the Chiefs of Staff Committee to arrange for an order to be placed for one complete ship at once with the highest priority, with further ships to be ordered immediately if it appeared the scheme was certain of success.

The Canadians were confident about constructing a vessel for 1944. The necessary materials were available to them in the form of 300,000 tons of wood pulp, 25,000 tons of fibreboard insulation, 35,000 tons of timber and 10,000 tons of steel. The cost was estimated at £700,000.[8]

Meanwhile, Perutz had determined via his experiments at Smithfield Market that the optimum structural properties were given by a mixture of 14% wood pulp and 86% water. He wrote to Pyke in early April 1943 and pointed out that if certain tests were not completed in May, there would be no chance of delivering a completed ship in 1944.

By May the problem of plastic flow had become serious and it was obvious that more steel reinforcement would be needed as well as a more effective insulating skin around the vessel's hull. This caused the cost estimate to increase to £2.5 million. In addition, the Canadians had decided that it was impractical to attempt the project "this coming season", and Bernal and Pyke were forced to conclude that no Habbakuk vessel would be ready in 1944.[8]

Pyke was excluded from the planning for Habbakuk in an effort to secure American participation, a decision which Bernal supported. Pyke's earlier disagreements with American personnel on Project Plough, which ultimately caused his removal from that project, were the main factor in this decision.[9]

In the early summer of 1943, naval architects and engineers continued to work on Habbakuk with Bernal and Perutz. The requirements for the vessel became more demanding: it had to have a range of 7,000 miles (11,000 km) and be able to withstand the largest waves recorded, while the Admiralty wanted it to be torpedo-proof, which meant that the hull had to be at least 40 ft (12 m) thick. The Fleet Air Arm decided that heavy bombers should be able to take off from it, which meant that the deck had to be 2,000 ft (610 m) long. Steering also raised problems; it was initially projected that the ship be steered by varying the speed of the motors on either side, but the Royal Navy decided that a rudder was essential. However, the problem of mounting and controlling a rudder over 100 ft (30 m) high was never solved.[8]

[edit] Variants
Naval architects had produced three alternative versions of Pyke's original concept, which were discussed at a meeting with the Chiefs of Staff in August 1943:

Habbakuk I (soon discarded) would have been made of wood. 
Habbakuk II was closest to the COHQ model and would be a very large, slow, self-propelled vessel made of Pykrete with steel reinforcement. 
Habbakuk III was a smaller, faster version of Habbakuk II. 
Air Chief Marshal Portal asked about potential bomb damage to Habbakuk III, and Bernal suggested that a certain amount of deck covering might be ripped off but could be repaired by some kind of flexible matting. It would be more difficult to deal with bomb holes in the centre portion, though the roof over the aircraft hangars would be made proof against 1,000 kg bombs. Bernal considered that no one could say whether the larger Habbakuk II was a practical proposition until a large scale model could be completed and tested in Canada in the spring of 1944. He had no doubts about the suitability of Pykrete as a material, but said that constructional and navigational difficulties remained to be overcome.[8]

The final design of Habbakuk II gave the bergship (as it was referred to) a displacement of 2.2 million tons. Steam turbogenerators were to supply 33,000 hp (25,000 kW) for 26 electric motors mounted in separate external nacelles (normal, internal ship engines would have generated too much heat for an ice craft). Its armament would have included 40 dual-barrelled 4.5" DP (dual-purpose) turrets and numerous light anti-aircraft guns, and it would have housed an airstrip and up to 150 twin-engined bombers or fighters.[2]

[edit] Shooting incident
According to some accounts, at the Quebec Conference of 1943 Lord Mountbatten brought a block of Pykrete along to demonstrate its potential to the bevy of admirals and generals who had come along with Winston Churchill and Franklin D. Roosevelt. Mountbatten entered the project meeting with two blocks and placed them on the ground. One was a normal ice block and the other was Pykrete. He then drew his service pistol and shot at the first block. It shattered and splintered. Next, he fired at the Pykrete to give an idea of the resistance of that kind of ice to projectiles. The bullet ricocheted off the block, grazing the trouser leg of Admiral Ernest King and ended up in the wall.

Sir Alan Brooke's diaries[10] support this account, telling how Mountbatten brought two blocks, one of ice and one of Pykrete. After first shooting at the ice, with a warning to beware of splinters, Mountbatten said "I shall fire at the block on the right to show you the difference". Brooke reports, "the bullet rebounded out of the block and buzzed round our legs like an angry bee." The meeting in question was in the Chateau Frontenac Hotel, Quebec, at a high-level summit with a US delegation.

Max Perutz gives an account of a similar incident in his book, I Wish I Made You Angry Earlier: a demonstration of Pykrete was given at Combined Operations Headquarters (COHQ) by a naval officer, Lieutenant Commander Douglas Grant, who was provided by Perutz with rods of ice and Pykrete packed with dry ice in thermos flasks and large blocks of ice and Pykrete. Grant demonstrated the comparative strength of ice and Pykrete by firing bullets into both blocks; the ice shattered, but the bullet rebounded from the Pykrete and hit the Chief of the Imperial Staff (Sir Alan Brooke) in the shoulder. Brooke was unhurt.[11]

[edit] End of project
Later that year Habbakuk began to lose priority. Mountbatten listed several reasons:

The great demand for steel. 
Permission had been received from Portugal to use airfields in the Azores which facilitated the hunting of U-boats in the Atlantic, and closed the Atlantic Gap. 
The introduction of long-range fuel tanks that allowed British aircraft extra combat time over France. 
The American preference for conventional aircraft carriers. 
In addition, Mountbatten himself had withdrawn from the project. The final Habbakuk Board meeting took place in December 1943 and it was announced that "The large Habbakuk II made of Pykrete has been found to be impractical because of the enormous production resources required and technical difficulties involved".

The use of ice had actually been falling out of favour before that, with other ideas for "floating islands" being considered, such as welding Liberty Ships or landing craft together (Project TENTACLE).[12] It took three hot summers to completely melt the prototype constructed in Canada.

Perutz, in his account, writes that he sojourned in Washington D.C. while U.S. Navy engineers evaluated the viability of Habbakuk. He concludes: "The U.S. Navy finally decided that Habakkuk was a false prophet. One reason was the enormous amount of steel needed for the refrigeration plant that was to freeze the pykrete was greater than that needed to build the entire carrier of steel, but the crucial argument was that the rapidly increasing range of land-based aircraft rendered floating islands unnecessary."[13]

[edit] Criticism
The Habakkuk design received criticism, notably from Sir Charles Goodeve, Assistant Controller of Research and Development for the Admiralty during World War II.[14] In an article published after the war Goodeve pointed out the large amount of wood pulp that would be required, enough to affect paper production significantly. He also claimed that each ship would require 40,000 tons of cork insulation, thousands of miles of steel tubing for brine circulation, and four power stations, but that for all those resources (some of which could be used to manufacture conventional ships of more effective fighting power) Habakkuk would only be capable of six knots of speed. Much of his article also contained extensive derisive comments about the properties of ice as used for ship construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi

*Gay bombs:
Strong aphrodisiacs to cause "homosexual behavior"*


"Gay bomb" is an informal name for a theoretical non-lethal chemical weapon, which a United States Air Force research laboratory speculated about producing. 

In 1994 the Wright Laboratory in Ohio produced a three-page proposal of a variety of possible nonlethal chemical weapons, which was later obtained&#8212;complete with marginal jottings and typos&#8212;by the Sunshine Project through a Freedom of Information Act request. In one sentence of the document it was suggested that a strong aphrodisiac could be dropped on enemy troops, ideally one which would also cause "homosexual behavior". The aphrodisiac weapon was described as "distasteful but completely non-lethal". In its "New Discoveries Needed" section, the document implicitly acknowledges that no such chemicals are actually known. 

The document also included many other off-beat ideas, such as spraying enemy troops with bee pheromones and then hiding numerous beehives in the combat area, and a chemical weapon that would give the enemy bad breath. 

*Who, Me?:
A bad odor weapon to humiliate the enemy*


Who Me? was a top secret sulfurous stench weapon developed by the American Office of Strategic Services during World War II to be used by the French Resistance against German officers. Who Me? smelled strongly of fecal matter, and was issued in pocket atomizers intended to be unobtrusively sprayed on a German officer, humiliating him and, by extension, demoralizing the occupying German forces. 

The experiment was very short-lived, however. Who Me? had a high concentration of extremely volatile sulfur compounds that were very difficult to control: more often than not the person who did the spraying ended up smelling as bad as the sprayed. After only two weeks it was concluded that Who Me? was a dismal failure. It remains unclear whether there was a successful Who Me? attack. 

Pam Dalton, a cognitive psychologist at the Monell Chemical Senses Center in Philadelphia, describes the smell of Who Me? as resembling "the worst garbage dumpster left in the street for a long time in the middle of the hottest summer ever". A recipe for a kilogram (2.2 lb) of the same or equivalent substance in circulation on the Internet specifies 919 g (32.4 oz) of white mineral oil as an inert carrier, and 20 g (0.7 oz) of skatole, 20 g (0.7 oz) of n-butanoic acid, 20 g (0.7 oz) of n-pentanoic acid, 20 g (0.7 oz) of n-hexanoic acid and 1 g (0.04 oz) of pentanethiol as the active ingredients. 

*Anti-tank dogs:
Hungry dogs with explosives*


Anti-tank dogs, also known as dog bombs or dog mines, were hungry dogs with explosives harnessed to their backs and trained to seek food under tanks and armoured vehicles. By doing so, a detonator (usually a small wooden lever) would go off, triggering the explosives and damaging or destroying the military vehicle. 

The dogs were employed by the Soviet Union during World War II for use against German tanks. The dogs were kept without food for a few days, then trained to find food under a tank. The dogs quickly learned that once released from their pens, food could be found under tracked vehicles. Once trained, the dogs were fitted with an explosive charge and set loose into a field of oncoming German tanks and other tracked vehicles. When the dog went underneath the tank&#8212;where there was less armour&#8212;the charge would detonate and damage the enemy vehicle. 

According to Soviet sources, the anti-tank dogs were successful at disabling a reported three hundred German tanks. They were enough of a problem to the Nazi advance that the Germans were compelled to take measures against them. An armoured vehicle's top-mounted machine gun proved ineffective due to the relatively small size of the dogs and the fact that they were low to the ground, fast, and hard to spot. Orders were dispatched that commanded every German soldier to shoot any dogs on sight. Eventually the Germans began using tank-mounted flame-throwers to ward off the dogs. They were much more successful at dissuading the attacks, but some dogs would not stop. 

In 1942, one use of the anti-tank dogs went seriously awry when a large contingent ran amok, endangering everyone in the battle and forcing the retreat of an entire Soviet division. Soon afterward the anti-tank dogs were withdrawn from service. Training of anti-tank dogs continued until at least June 1996. 

*Exploding rats:
*** carcasses filled with plastic explosives*



Exploding rats were a weapon developed by the British army in World War II for use against Germany. *** carcasses were filled with plastic explosives, with the idea that when the rats were shovelled along with coal into boilers, they would explode, causing significant damage. However, the first shipment of carcasses was intercepted by the Germans, and the plan was dropped. The Germans exhibited the rats at top military schools, and conducted searches for further exploding rats. 

*Project Pigeon:
A pigeon-guided missile*


During World War II, Project Pigeon (or Project Orcon, for "organic control") was American behaviorist B. F. Skinner's attempt to develop a pigeon-guided missile. 

The control system involved a lens at the front of the missile projecting an image of the target to a screen inside, while a pigeon trained (by operant conditioning) to recognize the target pecked at it. As long as the pecks remained in the center of the screen, the missile would fly straight, but pecks off-center would cause the screen to tilt, which would then, via a connection to the missile's flight controls, cause the missile to change course. Three pigeons were to control the bomb's direction by majority rule. 

Although skeptical of the idea, the National Defense Research Committee nevertheless contributed $25,000 to the research. However, Skinner's plans to use pigeons in Pelican missiles was apparently too radical for the military establishment; although he had some success with the training, he could not get his idea taken seriously. The program was cancelled on October 8, 1944, because the military believed that "further prosecution of this project would seriously delay others which in the minds of the Division have more immediate promise of combat application." 

Project Orcon was revived in 1948 by the Navy and was finally canceled in 1953.

*Cat Bombs:
To sink German ships*


The earliest examples of cats being used in warfare dates back to the Ancient Egypt during a war against Persia. The Persians, fully aware of the reverance that Egyptians paid to their felines, rounded up as many cats as they could find and set them loose on the battlefield. When the Egyptians were faced with either harming the cats or surrendering, they chose the latter. 

During World War I, cats were used in the trenches as an attempt to keep the *** population down and some cats were used as poison gas &#8220;detectors&#8221;. 

The most creative way to use a cat as a weapon happened in World War II. The United States' OSS (Office of Strategic Services, the precursor of the CIA) needed a way to guide bombs to sink German ships. Somebody hit upon the inspiration that since cats have such a strong disdain of getting wet and always land on their feet that if you attached a cat to a bomb and drop it in the vicinity of a ship, the cat's instinct to avoid the water would force it to guide the bomb to the enemy's deck. It is unclear how the cat was supposed to actually guide a bomb attached to it as it fell from the sky but the plan never got past the testing stages since the cats had a bad habit of becoming unconscious mid-drop. 

Not to be outdone by its predecessor, the CIA also attempted to use cats but this time as a bugging device during the Cold War. Although a disaster as a guided bomb, the CIA thought that a cat would make the perfect covert listening device in a project known as Operation Acoustic Kitty. They attempted to surgically alter the cat by placing a bugging device inside him and running an antenna through its tail. The project took five years and $15 million dollars before the first field test hit a slight snag when the bugged kitty was released near a Russian compound in Washington and was immediately hit by a car while crossing the street. The project was ended soon after.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## psifactor

10 Most Extra Ordinary Weapons of The World

So where are the number 9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2....1

my number 1 is OICW 

Modern Firearms - Alliant / HK XM-29 SABR / OICW assault rifle


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

more pic to see

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Japanese battleship Yamato​*


































​
*Specifications*

*Displacement:* 65,027 tonnes (empty, including 21,266 tonnes of armour); 72,800 tonnes (estimated, full load) 
*Length:* 256 m (water-line) 
*Beam:* 36 m 
*Draft: *11 m (maximum) 
*Crew:* 2,750 :
*Armament (1941):* 9 of 480 mm guns in 3 turrets; 12 of 155 mm guns; 12 of 12.7 mm guns; 24 of 25 mm AA guns; 8 of 13 mm AA guns. By 1945 the 155 mm and 13 mm guns had been removed and the AA defences had been boosted to 146 of 25 mm guns. 
*Power:* Kanpon steam turbines, 150,000 shp (estimated) 
*Speed:* 27 knots 
*Endurance:* 11,500 km at 16 knots (a knot being about 1.1 mph) 
*Armour:* 600mm on front of turrets, 409 mm side armour, 198 mm armoured deck.

Yamato, named after the ancient Japanese Yamato Province, was a battleship of the Imperial Japanese Navy during World War II. Flagship of the Japanese Combined Fleet, she was lead ship of the Yamato class. She and her sister ship, Musashi, were the largest and heaviest battleships ever constructed, displacing 72,800 tonnes at full load, and armed with nine 46 cm (18.1 inch) main guns.

Constructed from 1937 &#8211; 1940 and formally commissioned in late 1941, Yamato served as the flagship of Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto throughout 1942, first sailing as part of the Combined Fleet during the Battle of Midway in June 1942. Throughout 1943, Yamato continually transferred between Truk, Kure and Brunei in response to American airstrikes on Japanese island bases. The only time Yamato fired her main guns at enemy surface targets was in October 1944, but was ordered to turn back after attacks by destroyers and aircraft of the "Taffy" light escort carrier task groups managed to sink three heavy cruisers during the Battle off Samar. Yamato was sunk in April 1945 during Operation Ten-Go.

*Design and construction*

Yamato was the lead ship of the Yamato class of heavy battleships,[8] designed by the Imperial Japanese Navy in 1937.[1] The class of battleship was designed to be capable of engaging multiple enemy targets, as a method of compensating for Japan's incapability to industrially compete with the United States Navy With the vessels of the Yamato class displacing over 70,000 tons each, it was hoped that the firepower of the constructed battleships could offset American industrial power.
The keel of Yamato was laid down at Kure Naval Arsenal on 4 November 1937, in a specially designed dockyard. Throughout construction, large canvases prevented observation of the construction from elsewhere in the Kure Dockyards Due to the size of the vessel, upgraded gantry cranes&#8212;each capable of lifting 150 and 350 tonnes&#8212;had to be designed and built for use during construction.Yamato was launched 8 August 1940, with Captain (later Vice Admiral) Miyazato Shutoku in command.

*Armament*

Yamato's main battery consisted of nine 18.1-inch 40 cm/45 Type 94 naval guns&#8212;the largest caliber of naval artillery ever fitted to a warship. Each gun was 21.13 metres (69.3 ft) long, weighed 147.3 metric tons (162.4 short tons), and was capable of firing high-explosive or armour-piercing shells 42.0 kilometres (26.1 mi).Her secondary battery comprised twelve 6.1-inch (15 cm) guns mounted in four triple turrets (one forward, one aft, two midships), and twelve 5-inch (13 cm) guns in six double-turrets (three on each side amidships).In addition, Yamato carried twenty-four 1-inch (2.5 cm) anti-aircraft guns, primarily mounted amidships.[11] When refitted in 1944, the secondary battery configuration was changed to six 6.1-inch (15 cm) guns, twenty-four 5-inch (13 cm) guns, and one hundred sixty-two 1-inch (2.5 cm) antiaircraft guns, in preparation for naval engagements in the South Pacific

*1942: Trials and initial operations*

On 16 December 1941, Yamato was formally commissioned at Kure, with Captain (later Vice Admiral) Gihachi Takayanagi in overall command of the ship; she joined fellow battleships Nagato and Mutsu in the 1st Battleship Division on the same day.On 12 February 1942, Yamato became the flagship of Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto's Combined Fleet. Following sea trials and war-games, Yamato was deemed fully operational and serviceable on 27 May 1942, and was assigned to Yamamoto's Main Battleship force for the upcoming Battle of Midway. During the pivotal battle, Yamamoto exercised overall command of the Japanese assault force from Yamato's bridge. Following the defeat of Japan's primary carrier force (four fleet carriers and 332 aircraft destroyed), Yamato and the main battleship force withdrew to Hashirajima.

On 17 August 1942, Yamato departed Kure for Truk. Eleven days later, the American submarine Flying Fish spotted Yamato, firing four torpedoes at the battleship. No hits were scored, and Yamato entered Truk later in the day. Throughout the American naval campaign at Guadalcanal, Yamato remained at Truk, as her high fuel consumption rates prevented feasible use in the Solomon Islands Campaign. In December 1942, Captain (later Rear-Admiral) Chiaki Matsuda was assigned to command of Yamato.

*1943: Movement between bases
*
On 11 February 1943, Musashi replaced Yamato as flagship of the Combined Fleet. Yamato&#8212;coming to be called "Hotel Yamato" by the crews of Japanese cruisers and destroyers stationed in the South Pacific&#8212;remained at Truk until May 1943, when it departed first for Yokosuka, and then for Kure. For nine days, Yamato was drydocked for both inspection and general repairs. Yamato was again drydocked in July, with her antiaircraft suite, secondary-turret armour, and rudder controls undergoing significant refitting and upgrades. In August, Yamato returned to Truk, joining a large Japanese Task Force in response to American raids on Tarawa and Makin atolls. In November 1943, Yamato joined a larger task-force&#8212;six battleships, three carriers, and eleven cruisers&#8212;in response to American airstrikes on Wake Island. On both occasions, no contact was made with American forces, and the fleet retired to Truk.

In November 1943, the decision was made to use Yamato and Musashi as transport vessels, due to their extensive storage capacity and armour protection. On 23 December, while transporting troops and equipment to the Admiralty Islands, Yamato and her taskgroup were intercepted by the submarine USS Skate. Skate fired a spread of four torpedoes at Yamato, with two striking on the starboard side near Turret #3. Severe failure of the armoured belt flooded the upper magazine of the rear turret, and Yamato was forced to retire to Truk for emergency repairs

*1944: Combat*

On 16 January 1944, Yamato arrived at Kure for repairs, and was drydocked until 3 February 1944. While drydocked, Captain Nobuei Morishita&#8212;former Captain of the battleship Haruna&#8212;assumed command of Yamato. On 25 February, both Yamato and Musashi were reassigned from the 1st Battleship Division to the Second Fleet. Yamato was again drydocked for upgrades to her radar and antiaircraft systems throughout March 1944, with a final AA suite of one hundred sixty-two 1-inch (25 mm) antiaircraft guns and twenty-four 5-inch (13 cm) medium guns. The radar suite was also upgraded to include infrared identification systems, aircraft-search and gunnery-control radar systems.Following a short transport mission to the South Pacific in April, Yamato departed for Lingga alongside Jisaburo Ozawa's Mobile Fleet.In early June 1944, Yamato and Musashi departed as troop transports for Biak, with the intention of reinforcing both the garrison and naval defenses of the island. When word reached Ozawa's headquarters of American carrier attacks on the Mariana Islands, the mission was aborted.

From 19&#8211;23 June 1944, Yamato escorted forces of Ozawa's Mobile Fleet during the Battle of the Philippine Sea, dubbed by American pilots as "The Great Marianas Turkey Shoot". Japanese aircraft losses exceeded 400, while three aircraft carriers were lost to submarines and airstrikes. Yamato's only major engagement throughout the operation was mistakenly opening fire on returning Japanese aircraft. Following the battle, Yamato and the Mobile Fleet withdrew to Brunei to refuel and rearm.

From 22&#8211;25 October 1944, Yamato joined Admiral Takeo Kurita's Centre force in the Battle of Leyte Gulf, the largest naval engagement in history. While en route, the force was attacked in Palawan Passage by the submarines USS Darter and Dace. With torpedoes, they sank Maya and Atago (Kurita's flagship), and damaged Takao.[ This forced Kurita to transfer his flag to Yamato. During the Battle of the Sibuyan Sea, Yamato was hit with three armour-piercing bombs from aircraft of the USS Essex. Her sister-ship Musashi sank after being hit with seventeen torpedoes and nineteen bombs.

On the evening of 24 October, Admiral William Halsey, Jr. was convinced that Kurita's force had been turned back. Halsey took his powerful 3rd Fleet to pursue the decoy Northern Force. Unknown to Kurita, the deception was a success as it had drawn away no less than five fleet carriers and five light fleet carriers with more than 600 aircraft between them, six fast battleships, eight cruisers, and over 40 destroyers. During the darkness, Kurita's Centre Force navigated the San Bernardino Strait, and attacked the small force known as "Taffy 3" of six escort carriers 3 destroyers and 4 destroyer escorts the Americans had left behind shortly after dawn when they were sighted. In the initial stages of the Battle off Samar, Yamato engaged enemy surface forces for the first and last time, hitting several of the American ships. After confirming primary battery hits on USS Gambier Bay, a spread of American torpedoes heading for Yamato were spotted. To avoid them, the battleship steered away from the fighting, and was unable to rejoin the battle. Against large caliber shellfire, the light American surface combatants could only return fire with torpedos and 5 in guns. But when combined with hundreds of Wildcats and Avengers of 16 escort carriers nearby, the American forces caused enough damage and confusion to lead to Kurita ordering his task force to disengage. The Yamato emerged without serious damage, but three of his heavy cruisers were eventually sunk. Nevertheless, the sinking of one escort carrier and three destroyers by gunfire would account for the bulk of American losses in the Battle of Leyte Gulf.

Following the engagement off Samar, Yamato and the remainder of Force A returned to Brunei.On 15 November 1944, the 1st Battleship Division was disbanded, and Yamato became the flagship of the Second Fleet. On 21 November, while transiting the East China Sea in a withdrawal to Kure Naval Base, Yamato's battlegroup was attacked by the submarine USS Sealion, with the battleship Kongo and several destroyers lost.Upon returning to Kure, Yamato was immediately drydocked for repairs and antiaircraft upgrades, with several older antiaircraft guns being replaced. On 25 November, Captain Aruga Kosaku was named commander of Yamato.

*1945: Final operations and sinking*

On 1 January 1945, Yamato, Haruna and Nagato were all transferred to the newly reactivated 1st Battleship Division; Yamato left drydock two days later. When the 1st Battleship Division was deactivated once again on 10 February, Yamato was reassigned to the 1st Carrier Division. On 19 March 1945 Yamato came under heavy attack when American carrier aircraft from Enterprise, Yorktown and Intrepid raided the major naval base of Kure where she was docked. Damage to the battleship, however, was light, due in part to the base being defended by elite veteran Japanese fighter instructors flying Kawanishi N1K1 "Shiden" or "George" fighters.Led by the man who planned the attack on Pearl Harbor, Minoru Genda, the appearance of these fighters, which were equal or superior to the F6F Hellcat in performance, surprised the attackers, and several American planes were shot down. Heavy antiaircraft defensive fire and the heavy upper-deck armour plating on Yamato also prevented any significant damage to the vessel. On 29 March, Yamato took on a full stock of ammunition, in preparation for combat off Okinawa in Operation Ten-Go.

Operation Ten-Go was a deliberate suicide attack against American forces off Okinawa by Yamato and nine escorts, beginning on 6 April 1945. Embarking from Kure, Yamato was to beach herself near Okinawa, and act as an unsinkable gun-emplacement&#8212;bombarding American forces on Okinawa with her 18.1-inch heavy-guns. Yamato carried only enough fuel to reach Okinawa, as the fuel stocks available were insufficient to provide enough fuel to reach Okinawa and return. While navigating the Bungo Strait, Yamato and her escorts were spotted by the American submarines Threadfin and Hackleback, both of which notified Task Force 58 of Yamato's position.

At 12:32 on 7 April 1945, Yamato was attacked by a first wave of 280 aircraft from Task Force 58, taking three hits (two bombs, one torpedo). By 14:00, two of Yamato's escorts had been sunk. Shortly afterward, a second strike of 100 aircraft attacked Yamato and her remaining escorts. At 14:23, having taken 10 torpedo and 7 bomb hits, Yamato's forward ammunition magazines detonated. The smoke from the explosion&#8212;over 4 miles (6.4 km) high&#8212;was seen 100 miles (160 km) away on Ky&#363;sh&#363;.[28] An estimated 2,498 of the 2,700 crew members on Yamato were lost, including Vice-Admiral Seiichi It&#333;, the fleet commander.


----------



## DavyJones

@emo_girl - glad someone shares a fascination for the Japanese Musahi, Yamato battleships!
Amazing ships but unfortunately not very useful against carriers and subs. The battle of Leyte Gulf was almost won by Yamato - but a timely intervention by Us destroyers saved the American invasion force.


----------



## marcos98

*Isaiah Jennings 12 shot repeating flintlock rifle*


----------



## marcos98

*Worlds Largest Gun Suppressor!*

This photo, taken at a German Army artillery range, is not a fake.

The side expansion chambers will be to accommodate the blast of the cannon's muzzle brake.




US patent that German defense firm Rheinmetall GmbH has on the design of cannon silencers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*Worlds biggest revolver*

Many of you have probably seen this revolver before, but I had not. The gigantic wheel gun measures four feet in length!





It was build by Ryszard Tobys and was modeled after the Remington Model 1859 revolver. It is 28mm in caliber (1.1&#8243!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

Beautiful Weapons Brother Marcos,

I am really impressed by the Tank Gun suppressor, u know thats why germans have ruled the world of mechanized forces coz they'd make something others would not even dare to draw on the board.

Hope to see more from you...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Beautiful Marcos , thumbs up for you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

that is crazy......


----------



## ARSENAL6

marcos98 said:


> *Worlds Largest Gun Suppressor!*
> 
> This photo, taken at a German Army artillery range, is not a fake.
> 
> The side expansion chambers will be to accommodate the blast of the cannon's muzzle brake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US patent that German defense firm Rheinmetall GmbH has on the design of cannon silencers.





I'm sorry but i had to laugh at that this looks like it came out from a Monty Python comic strip ! LMAO !


----------



## U-571

moha199 said:


> AirSoft!!!



hahahahahahha, lol

girls and guns dont match, do you mean this??

guns with pink colour, lol


----------



## beckham

Korobov TKB-022 assault rifle [experimental] (USSR / Russia)


7.62mm Korobov TKB-022PM experimental assault rifle, left side, circa 1965




7.62mm Korobov TKB-022PM experimental assault rifle, right side, circa 1965

Caliber: 7.62x39 mm M43 (also experimental 5.6x39mm)
Action: Gas operated, vertically sliding bolt
Overall length: 525 mm / 20.7"
Barrel length: 415 mm / 16.3"
Weigth: 2.8 - 2.4 kg (depending on version) / 6.2 - 5.3 lbs
Rate of fire: 560 rounds pr minute 
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds

The line of TKB-022 experimental assault rifles is one of most intrigying developments in small arms, made in Soviet Union. In many respects these weapons, designed during early sixties by Soviet gun designer G. A. Korobov were many years ahead of its time. *Those guns were simply too advanced for conservative-thinking Soviet Army officers who preferred simple, familiar, proven and reliable Kalashnikov assault rifles over anything else.* Regardless of thst, the TKB-022 is well worth mentioning, if just for the sake of curiosity.
TKB stands for Tulskoe Kosntructorskoe Buro - Tula Design Bureau, an arms-designing organisation associated with Tula arms factory (TOZ), which later evolved into the KBP - large and famous arms design and manufacturing state-owned company. Korobov was one of the more advanced designers at KBP, and he always tried to step ahead of its time.* In this case, he tried to create a compact weapon, suitable for motorized troops riding in cramped armored personnel carriers (BMP, BTR) or helicopters. Despite very compact size, this weapon retained full-length barrel (and thus effective range and lethality) of much longer standard assault rifles such as Kalashnikov AKM. In fact, TKB-022 has best barrel length to overall length ratio among most military rifles ever built.* During mid- to late sixties Korovov produced several variations of the TKB-022, from TKB-022PM to TKB-022PM5. The last one, the TKB-022PM5, which was produced in 1968, was chambered for then-experimental 5.6x39 ammunition (which latter evolved into 5.45x39). All weapons were tested by Soviet army, but turned down on unpublished reasons (*most probably becuse the gun was simply too advanced for contemporary military thinking, but also possibly because no-one at the time could tell for sure if plastic housing would hold its integrity in extreme weather conditions or during many years of storage or use*).

The TKB-022 assault rifle is gas-operated weapon with annular gas piston located around the barrel. To achieve minimum length, it is assembled into bull-pup configuration and uses vertically sliding bereech block (bolt), rather than traditional and most common bolt that cycles back and forth. Since the movement of the bolt (breechblock) in this design cannot be used to extract, eject and load cartridges, Korobov developed a special U-shaped rammer / extractor, that strips the frech cartridge from magazine, pushes it into the chamber, then, after the discharge, pulls the fired cartridge case back from the chamber. Upon feeding the next fresh cartridge, the fired case is pushed forward and slightly up, into the ejection chute above the barrel. Spent cases finally fell off the gun above the muzzle. Gun was capable of full- and semi-automatic fire, with combined safety / fire mode selector switch located above the trigger on the left side of the gun. The gun housing was made from reddish-brown plastic, with metall structure hidden inside.

____________________________________________________


----------



## marcos98

*Italian police capture a pen gun*
The Carabinieri (Italian gendarmerie) have seized a pen gun from a mobster in Naples.





.22 Short rounds and one standard (subsonic) .22 Long Rifle


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

can we make it a rule to label the weapons which we post; will make it easier for other viewers 

thanks


----------



## beckham

marcos98 said:


> *Italian police capture a pen gun*
> The Carabinieri (Italian gendarmerie) have seized a pen gun from a mobster in Naples.



A pen gun captured from some spy or terrorist.

*"Pen is really mightier than sword"*


----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## DaRk WaVe




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

blow gun:














> The Yagua Indians of the Peruvian Amazon are known for their skill with the blowgun. It was the Yagua that gave the Amazon River its name. The Yagua wear grass skirts, when the Spaniards saw them through the trees with their blowguns they thought that they were women warriors. Thus, the Amazon river was named after the Greek myth of the Amazon women warriors.


















Yagua blowgun 17 1/2" tall.








> The blowgun was invented twice, once in the Americas and once in the islands of Southeast Asia. It was unknown anywhere else outside of these two distant regions. Because of this abrupt separation, the birth of the blowgun is a prime example of convergent invention by two independent origins, propelled by convergent environments. For hunters constrained by a thick jungly understory with plentiful game overhead in the canopy, the blow dart made more sense than "costly" arrows which can easily get deflected and lost. The gun as devised by these two separate cultures is expectedly similar &#8212; a hollow tube, often carved in two halves, then bound together. In essence it is a bamboo or cane pipe, so it can't be much simpler. What's remarkable is a nearly identical set of inventions supporting the air pipe. Tribes in both the Americas and Asia use a similar kind of dart padded by a fibrous piston, they both coat the ends with a poison deadly to animals yet which does not taint the meat, both carry the darts in a quill to protect the poisoned tip from being accidentally pricked, and both employ a similarly peculiar stance when shooting. The longer the pipe the more accurate the trajectory, but the longer the pipe the more it wavers during the aim. So both in America and in Asia the hunters hold the pipe in a non-intuitive stance with both hands near the mouth, elbows out, and gyrate the shooting end of the pipe in small circles. On each small revolution the tip will briefly cover the target. Accuracy, then is a matter of the exquisite timing of when to blow. All this invention arose twice, like the same crystals found on two worlds.


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

abbas saab very good


----------



## abbasniazi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> abbas saab very good



Thank you so very much for your compliments brother.

Your contribution towards this thread has been great so far, i am sure u'll put more posts on this thread.


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi

I am sure you'd love to see this clip...

Its seems like a .557 T-Rex Rifle, Massive jolting effect on the man on trigger...


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## Gasht

Automatic Howitzer




Maybe we should order some...... on grounds of homeland terrorism


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## Gasht

area denial weapon 240,000 round per minute 40mm grenade launcher





Reverse Engineer this bad Boy


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## Windjammer

Pakistan made corner shot weapon called POF-Eye.


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi

*THE WEAPONS OF SIXTEENTH

CENTURY WARFARE AT SEA*

http://www.angelfire.com/ga4/guilmartin.com/Weapons.html


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## Bushy

abbasniazi said:


>



Thanks for the pictures Abbas, but you should also put a small note about what is that dolphin looking thing that guy is holding so dearly.


----------



## abbasniazi

http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/2400666/latest_weapons.swf[url]


----------



## abbasniazi

Bushy said:


> Thanks for the pictures Abbas, but you should also put a small note about what is that dolphin looking thing that guy is holding so dearly.



Thanx for your compliments brother, it is a latest USA made laser gun.


----------



## Bushy

abbasniazi said:


> Thanx for your compliments brother, it is a latest USA made laser gun.



You are always welcome brother. You sure have shown some amazing weapons here. Thanks for the explanation too !


----------



## abbasniazi

MOAB(Massive Ordnance Air Burst) is currently the largest conventional bomb in the U.S. arsenal...


----------



## DaRk WaVe

*Fritz X, Nazi air-launched anti-ship missile*

















*Italian Navy Ship Roma that was sunk by a single Fritz-X bomb*​
*PC 1400 FX "Fritz X" Guided Bomb *
*Over-All Length:* 130 in.
*Length Of The Control Unit Housing: *16 in.
*Length Of Fins At The Root: *31 5/8 in.
*Length Of Fins At Outer Edge: *18 1/4 in.
*Length Of Fin At Leading Edge:* 18 5/8 in.
*Max. Width Of Tail Width:* 48 in.
*Min. Width Of Tail Width: *33 3/4 in.
*Span Of The Fins:* 58 3/4 in.
*Weight Of Filling: *270 kg.
*Total Weight (Approximate):* 1,650 kg.

*DESCRIPTION:* The PC 1400 FX is a radio controlled glider bomb designed for attacks against capital ships or similar targets. The complete missile consists of three distinct units, the H.E. armour piercing warhead, the control unit housing, and the tail assembly. There are four aluminum alloy fins secured to the missile at approximately the center of gravity. The purpose of these fins is to give the bomb sufficient lift so that the control surfaces in the tail unit can exercise adequate influence.

*WARHEAD:* The warhead is an ordinary PC 1400 kg bomb to which the four above mentioned fins have been attached. It has one transverse fuze pocket located aft the H-type suspension lug. Two horizontal exploder tubes are centered in the warhead to insure high order detonation on impact. The usual filling for the warhead is 50/50 amatol.

*FUZING:* The type fuzing generally used has the El. A. Z. 38B electrical impact fuze set to operate with a very short delay. The fuze is sometimes fitted with an extension cap. Alternative fuzes have been found in the missile are the El. A. Z. 28A and the El. A. Z. 35. The wiring diagrams and the operation of each of these fuzes can be found in the bomb fuze section.

*CONTROL UNIT HOUSING:* The control unit housing, made of cast magnesium alloy,

*
The Ruhrstahl SD 1400 'Fritz X' : Air-to-Ship, Wireless Guided, Gliding Bomb*​
In 1938, Dr. Max Kramer of Ruhrstahl A.G., Westfalen, tested methods of correcting errors in falling bombs, using radio-controlled spoilers located in the tails of 550 pound bombs. In 1940, the RLM adopted Kramer's control system utilizing the SD 1400X armor-piercing bomb. The German 100 kilogram bomb had always been known as "Fritz" so its code name became "Fritz X" and its code designation, "FX" or "FX 1400." Ruhrstahl continued with its manufacturer's designation of "X-1" which led to Fritz X variants, X-1 through X-7. The "X" was a classification used by Ruhrstahl to denote all their missiles with cruciform tails. The operational missile was later referred to as "Korper" or body by security-conscious personnel.
In early tests, bomb-aimers had difficulty following the bomb in flight due to its high velocity. Also, the electromagnetically activated spoilers tended to jam. Pneumatic power was tested but was found to develop problems in low temperatures causing the electromagnetic system to be retained. It was not until early 1942, when a high-speed wind tunnel had been constructed, that Dr. Kramer's control spoilers were modified and that a velocity-reducing tail-mounted air brake was perfected.
Tests, beginning in February 1942 at Karlshagen and Peenem&#252;nde-West, showed that the bomb had to be dropped from a minimum height of 13,000 feet if there was to be enough time for the bomb aimer to correct the flight of the bomb. The need for more favorable weather conditions to conduct tests from this height caused the program to be transferred to Erprobungsstelle Sud at Foggia, Italy. Here, Dr. Kramer was able to complete developmental tests in an amazing time of only a month. At 23,000 feet, half of the test bombs hit within a 50-foot radius while 90 percent hit within a 100-foot radius when controlled by experienced bomb aimers.
As issued the Fritz X was the standard SD 100X armor-piercing (AP) bomb with four centrally-mounted standard cruciform wings giving the bomb aerodynamic pivotal points for control. The total span across the wings was 4 feet 5 inches. The tail assembly consisted of four fins similar to those of an orthodox bomb, but were surrounded by the air brake ring which contained the control spoilers and operating solenoids. The dive brake was fitted around the tail fins to limit the terminal velocity of the bomb to 600 miles per hour. The dive brake was fabricated of metal but a section was electrically insulated to serve as a radio antenna. The fuselage and tail measured 10 feet 8* inches and had a diameter of 1 foot 10 inches.
A bright flare unit ("Leuchtstaz") was contained in the tail unit to assist the bomb aimer in following the course of the falling, rapidly diminishing bomb. Early flares left a smoke trail which was so dense as to obscure the target. The red tracer was tried but it was sometimes lost in anti-aircraft red tracer. Green was tried next with a blue-white smokeless type finally settled on. An alternative tracking aid was a blue electric lamp, but since it required an additional battery it was not commonly used. In early tests it was found that half of the flares failed. It was found that the plastic base of the flare deteriorated in storage.
The total operational weight of Fritz X was 3,454 pounds. The missile was usually painted a light blue to match the underside of the Do 217, which generally carried the bomb operationally.
Dr. Kramer, from his previous aerodynamic investigations, choose from the beginning of the Fritz X project the then little-known oscillator principle of aerodynamic control. He did so because it promised a simple method of transmitting steady control movement in conjunction with remote control. The principle major disadvantage of increased drag and long delay in control transmission at low speed would not be vital in the project.
There were three pairs of tail-mounted spoilers, each of the six was located between boundary layer fences and was operated by an electromagnet located in the largest section of that particular tail fin. Unlike the Wagner spoilers found on the Henschel missiles the Fritz X spoilers passed through the electromagnetic coils and were operated by them. The drag of the tail fins was altered by the spoilers, which were small metal plates projecting on command into the air stream. No control command had both spoilers projecting equally into the air stream. When a control command was given one spoiler projected into the air stream to cause a directional response. Pitch and yaw commands, directed by the bomb aimer, were performed by the spoilers of the horizontal and vertical tail fins respectively.
The third set of spoilers were connected to the gyroscope so as to operate in opposition giving roll stabilization. These spoilers were located in the horizontal fin. The disadvantage of drag and disrupted air flow caused by the spoilers was compensated for by their ease and low expense of manufacture, use of existing electrical power, and their adaptation to a simple radio control system.
The 24 volt battery supplied power for the gyroscope and radio receiver generator along with direct current to the spoiler electromagnetics. The FuG 203/230 radio control unit used a 203a Kehl I transmitter on the aircraft and 230a Strassburg receiver on the Fritz X. Later transmissions beginning with Kehl IV were interchangeable with those used on the Hs 293.
The Duran/Detmold FuG 208/238 wire control system was also developed for Fritz X use. A direct current to the spoiler electromagnets flowed through two .22 mm transmission wires which unwound to a five mile maximum from tail bobbins. An air raid on development facilities caused the wire transmission project's abandonment.
The bomb aimer had two control panels to direct. The first panel contained two switches. One switch started the gyroscope and activated the radio receiver in the bomb while the other switch activated the radio transmitter in the aircraft. The second panel contained four gauges. A voltmeter and ammeter gave battery readings on the bomb. The "H" ("Hitze" = heat) gauge gave the temperature in the bomb's rear fuselage "nerve center."
Due to the cold outside temperatures at the high altitudes the bomb was released from the control components needed to be heated to 86 degrees Fahrenheit (30 degrees Centigrade). Hot air from the aircraft's deicing system was fed into the bomb prior to launching.
The "G" ("Geradlaufapparat") gauge gave gyroscopic function readings. Below the gauges on this panel was a switch to activate the control apparatus at least two minutes before release.
The bomb aimer took the normal kneeling position over a standard Lofte 7D bomb sight. To the left of the sight was the bomb release control with the overriding button ("Kursgeber") in front of it. The Kursgeber allowed the bomb aimer to control the aircraft's approach to the target and the run in procedure was similar to that on a normal bomb run.
The Fritz X was tactically designed to do everything an armor-piercing bomb of the same weight could do. The bomb aimer needed a well-defined target which could be readily discerned from its surroundings. Since the mother aircraft was required to slow down to allow the bomb aimer to track the bomb it was even more vulnerable to anti-aircraft fire than the Hs 293 mother aircraft which launched from further away. Therefore, sea targets not heavily defended by anti-aircraft fire were ideal.

The sudden but arranged capitulation of the Italian fleet to the Allies on 9 September 1943 spurred the Germans to take quick actions against their former ally. The battleship Italia was damaged and Roma sunk as victims of a new type of air-to-surface weapon, the Ruhrstahl/Kramer X-1 or Fritz X. It was a free-falling bomb guided by the parent aircraft. Usually it was dropped at an altitude of about 6,000m (19,685ft); by the time of detonation it would have had gained a velocity close to that of sound.
The control apparatus comprised of electromagnetically operated spoilers activated in sympathy with radio signals from the parent aircraft (often a Dornier Do 217). After dropping the Fritz X, the airplane would have its motors throttled back and be flown to a higher altitude directly above the target, thus enabling the observer to guide the missile with a conventional Lofte 7 bombsight. Direct wire-link control using transmission lines that were 8km (4.97 miles) long was also possible. However, it was later abandoned for economic reasons.
The first tests were conducted in Germany in 1942, and were moved to Italy later. In Italy, pneumatic power was tested to substitute for the electromagnetic actuation of the spoilers. However, variations in temperature in different parts of the atmosphere posed obstacles and the idea had to be dropped. The Allied advance to Italy forced the Germans to press the Fritz X into increased use. The cruiser USS Savannah was attacked successfully alongside several naval transports. During a night attack two British cruisers collided in utmost confusion. Seven days later the Germans scored hits on the battleship HMS Warspite, which had to be towed to Malta.
Each month about 66 of these guided bombs were manufactured, far less than the projected figure. About half of the bombs were consumed by tests done during 1943 and 1944. The real obstacle to the success of the Fritz X program was not the low production rate, but the substantial loss suffered by the deliverer aircraft. The parent planes were very vulnerable because fairly slow speed was needed over the target area.
Luftwaffe aircraft armed with these glide bombs went into combat at the end of August 1943, attacking Allied shipping in the Bay of Biscay. On 25 August 1943, they sank the escort sloop HMS EGRET and badly damaged the destroyer HMCS ATHABASCAN. These attacks were among the first recorded instances of operational use of guided weapons. The British Admiralty ordered their warships to stay at least 320 kilometers (200 miles) from the French coast until countermeasures could be devised. 
The glide bombs were used more intensively in the Mediterranean, with spectacular results at first. Late on 8 September 1943, the terms of Italy's armistice with the Allies went into effect, and the Italian fleet left their anchorage on the Italian mainland, bound for Malta, where the ships would be surrendered. The Italians told the Germans that the fleet was going to sea to help fight the Allies, but the Germans were suspicious, and Luftwaffe aircraft shadowed the warships to see where they were going. 
The next day, as the fleet passed through the Straits of Bonafacio, which separate Corsica from Sardinia, it was attacked by 11 Do-217s carrying Fritz-X glide bombs. The bombers concentrated their attacks on the large modern battleships ROMA and ITALIA. The ROMA was hit twice, bringing it dead in the water while fires raged below decks. Twenty minutes after the first hit, the fires reached the ROMA's magazines, the resulting explosion breaking the ship in half. It folded up and sank with most of her crew. The ITALIA was hit by a single Fritz-X, but although the battleship took on water, it managed to limp to Malta. 
That same day, the Allies landed on the beach at Salerno to begin their movement into Italy. The Luftwaffe responded with a week of glide bomb attacks, badly damaging the battleship HMS WARSPITE, the cruisers HMS UGANDA and the USS SAVANNAH, and sinking or damaging several other lesser vessels. The WARSPITE was hit by three Fritz-X bombs, one of which penetrated six decks and blew a hole in the ship's bottom. The ship took on a good deal of water and was completely disabled, but fires didn't break out and casualties were only 9 dead and 14 wounded, blessedly light for so devastating an attack. The battleship was towed away and did not return to action until June 1944. 
The Luftwaffe also mounted a number of raids in October and November 1943 against Allied convoys in the Mediterranean, using Hs-293As to attack escort vessels so the merchantmen could be struck by torpedo-carrying Ju-88 bombers. However, the days of the Luftwaffe's success with the glide bombs were short-lived. Allied air superiority was steadily growing, and when the Allies landed at Anzio in January 1944, German bombers encountered fierce fighter opposition and suffered badly, though they did sink the cruiser HMS SPARTAN. 
The Allies also introduced electronic countermeasures against the Kehl-Strassburg control system. One system was a broadband jamming transmitter that simply disrupted the control transmission with radio noise. Another system was more subtle, "spoofing" the bomb by sending false control signals to the Strassburg controller that slammed the weapon's control surfaces to an extreme position, causing it to stall and tumble, or descend in an aimless spiral. When the Luftwaffe attempted to attack the Allied fleet during the Normandy landings in June 1944, they were unable to overcome Allied fighter defenses. What few glide bombs they dropped were ineffective due to jamming and spoofing. The Hs-293A and Fritz-X were no longer useful weapons.


----------



## abbasniazi

*FSF-1 Sea Fighter, formerly known as the X-Craft*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Heckler & Koch HK XM25 IAWS*
The Heckler & Koch XM25 is currently being field-tested with full deployment expected in 2012 if all goes as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shattered

I am not a guy who is to gun and stuff instead i wish for a world with out guns =P.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Lefaucheux 20-Round*
This Lefaucheux revolver tried to make use of twenty 7.65mm cartridges firing from a double-barrel arrangement.


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi

*M67 Hand Grenade*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Close-up detail view of the fragments of a detonated M67 hand grenade*


----------



## DaRk WaVe

​


----------



## abbasniazi

*Springfield Model 1817 Type 1*
The Model 1817 Type 1 emerged from the burgeoning Armory at Springfield, Massachusetts.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Bren Light Machine Gun*
Originally of Czech design, the Bren Light Machine Gun was accepted into service with the British Army in the late 1930s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*PIAT (Projector, Infantry, Anti-Tank Mk I)*
The PIAT was the standard rocket-propelled system for British infantry in World War 2.


----------



## abbasniazi

*QF 25-pounder*
The displayed British 25-pdr field gun with muzzle brake is displayed at the Tower of London in England.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Bren Gun Carrier (Universal Carrier)*The Bren Gun Carrier was indeed an universal design - easy to operate and produce that some 84,000 saw action worldwide.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Dragunov -The all weather sniper.*The Russian SVD ( Snayperskaya Vintovka Dragunova), &#8220;Dragunov Sniper Rifle&#8221;, is a 7.62 mm semi-automatic sniper rifle, took its birth in the Soviet Union. The rifle was designed by Evginy Dragunov.The main design aspect was to craft a sniper rifle to hit the target with deadly accuracy at all weather conditions. The Dragunov rifle entered into Soviet service in 1963 and still remains into the front line sniper of Russian army and a large no of other n Izhmash weapons factory Russia. A large no of countries including China ,Israel, Poland etc are now carrying out the licensed production of Dragunov sniper rifles.

*Design.*

The Dragunov sniper rifle is a semi-automatic gas-operated rifle with a short-stroke type gas-piston mechanism. The barrel breech is locked through a rotating bolt and uses three locking lugs to engage corresponding locking recesses in the barrel extension. The rifle has a two-position gas regulator. The rifle is fed from a curved box type magazine with a capacity of 10-rounds and the bullets are stacked doubly in a checkered pattern to save space. After the last cartridge is discharged from the magazine, the bolt carrier and bolt are held back on a catch mechanism that is released by pulling the cocking handle to the rear. The rifle has a hammer-type striking mechanism and a manually operated lever type safety selector. The machined receiver of the rifle provides higher accuracy and better strength. The receiver of Dragunov rifle has a lot of similarities to the receiver of AK 47, such as the big dust cover, iron sights and lever safety selector. Any way all these similarities are just cosmetic and there is a great deal of difference in the internal design.


The barrel of Dragunov is made slotted with a flash suppressor to increase stealth. The inside of the barrel is chrome plated to increase the life avoids the need of frequent cleaning. A distinctive feature of the SVD is that its barrel is that, it is not rifled to the entire length. Only 547 mm contains the rifling. This reduces the rifling of bullet a little bit and resultantly slight decreases the accuracy with standard bullets .But this was used to make the rifle able to fire tracers and amour piercing rounds which requires a lesser twist rate for better stabilization.


The SVD has a vented, two-piece wooden hand guard/gas tube cover and a wooden thumb hole stock equipped with a detachable cheek rest. Latest production models have synthetic furniture made of a black polymer &#8211; the hand guard and gas tube cover are almost identical in look, but the thumb hole stock is having a different shape.



*Typical Dragunov receiver*



*Sights.*
PSO 1 is the standard scope issued with the Dragunov sniper rifle. It has features such as a bullet drop compensation adjustment knob, elevation adjustment knob, illuminated range finder grid, a reticle that enables target acquisition in low light conditions as well as an infrared charging screen that is used as a passive detection system. With a properly tuned PSO-1 scope and suitable ammunition the rifle can accurately hit targets up to 1300 meter. The rifle also has a mechanically adjustable backup iron sight with a sliding tangent rear sight that can be adjusted to a maximum range of 1200 m.


*Ammunition.*

For accurate shooting, specially designed cartridges called 7N1 ware used. This cartridge is developed by V. M. Sabelnikov, P. P. Sazonov and V. M. Dvorianinov. The 7N1 cartridge has a steel jacketed projectile with an air pocket, a steel core and a lead knocker in the base for maximum terminal effect. By the year 1999 the 7N14 cartridge replaced the 7N1 cartridge. The 7N14 cartridge is a new load developed especially for the SVD. The 7N14 consists of a 151 grain projectile which travels at the 830 m/s, same as that of the old 7N1 rounds but it has a lead core projectile.

The standard 7.62&#215;54mmR Mosin-Nagant ammo with either conventional, tracer or amour piercing incendiary rounds can be also fired from the rifle with deadly accuracy and power.


*Variants of Dragunov.*

A large no of countries including China, Israel, Poland, Finland, India, Iraq etc are carrying out licensed manufacturing of the Dragunov rifle. Some variants are,

*Poland -* Known locally as the SWD.

*Iraq &#8211; *Al Kadesiah.

*Iran &#8211;* Made by Defense Industries Organization as the Nakhjir.

*India -* Officially designated as the Dragunov SVD59.

*Finland -* Known as the 7.62 TKIV Dragunov.

*Russia -* In addition to the military versions they also produce a civilian version called &#8220;Tigr&#8220;.

*Dragunov Specifications.*
Dragunov sniper has proven its muscle in battle fields including subzero artic mountains, Amazon rain forests ,baking deserts of the middle east and a lot more. No other sniper rifle has performed this satisfactorily in such challenging conditions. The ruggedness of Dragunov is as famous like that of the AK47.I have seen Dragunov hitting bulls eye at a distance of 1000 meters even after it&#8217;s been subjected to killing conditions such as putting in fire, soaking in dust, plunging in boiling water, and even run over by a 6 ton pick up truck. That&#8217;s what all makes Dragunov the most reliable and all weather rifle.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Ruger Mini-14 Ranch Rifle*
he new Ruger NRA Mini-14&#174; Rifles are rugged centerfire autoloading rifles that provide reliable performance at all conditions.The rifle is ideal for self defence and small game hunting. For every NRA Mini-14 sold, Ruger will make a donation to the NRA Institute for Legislative Action to support their efforts in protecting American citizen&#8217;s Second Amendment rights.

The new rifle is Chambered in the popular and proven .223 Rem. cartridge and shipped with two 20-Round magazines. (Note: 20-round magazines are not available in all states and locales; 5-round magazines are available where required to meet state and local regulations limiting magazine capacity.).They also features Black Hogue&#174; OverMolded&#8482; stock with NRA gold-tone medallion in grip cap,Special serial number sequence ,Rugged adjustable &#8220;Ghost Ring&#8221; aperture rear sight.,Rugged protected blade front sight and Improved receiver with rounded contours.Ruger NRA Mini-14&#174; Rifles are provided with a Simple, rugged Garand-style breechbolt locking system, with a fixed-piston gas system and self-cleaning, moving gas cylinder.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Ruger Redhawk ARH 444 Revolver*
Ruger firearms has released the new double action revolver &#8220;Redhawk KRH-444&#8243;.This premium revolver is available in 4&#8243;, 5 ,1/2&#8243; or 7 1/2&#8243; barrel lengths.The Redhawk is designed specially to fire high power magnum charges.The top strap,sidewalls and barrel mounting areas are provided with extra metal to handle high power shots.The trigger as well as hammer are activated by a single spring mechanism.It also features a rubber grip for extra comfort while handling.Great positive alignment is achieved by positively locking the triple locking cylinder into the frame at the front, rear ,and bottom.The Redhawk ARH 444 also features a micro adjustable rear sight and a easily replacable front sight.

*Features.*
Caliber : .45 Colt
Capacity : 6 Rounds
Finish : Satin Stainless
Grip : Hogue&#174; Monogrip&#174;
Barrel Length : 4&#8243;
Groove : 6
Twist : 1:16&#8243; RH
Total Length : 9 1/2&#8243;
Weight : 46 oz
California Approved : Yes
Front Sight(s) : Blade
Rear Sight(s) : Adjustable
Other Features : Transfer Bar Operating Mechanism with Cylinder Interlock
Retail Price : $ 836.00
Miscellaneous : .45 Colt 4&#8243; Redhawk w/Hogue&#174; Grips


----------



## abbasniazi

*&#8220;Ruger LCP &#8221; .380 Automatic Pistol*
Another premium light weight pistol from the Rugger family,The &#8220;Ruger LCP&#8221;!.The pistol is super light with only 9.4 ounce weight.The dimensions are 3.6 inch height and .82 inch width.This stuff is a nice one to carry in the pocket.The frame is made by glass filled nylon topped by a hardened steel slide in a blued finish.This light compact pistol is so comfortable an d will not cause a crash to your budget.All these great features make it a good choice for a dependable back up or self defense carry.

*Features.*

Caliber: .380 Auto
Capacity: 6+1 Rounds
Finish: Blued
Grip: Glass-Filled Nylon
Barrel Length: 2.75&#8243;
Groove: 6
Twist: 1:16&#8243; RH
Overall Length: 5.16&#8243;
Weight: 9.4 oz
California Approved: No
Massachusetts Approved: No
Front Sight(s): Fixed
Rear Sight(s): Fixed
Other Features: N/A
Retail Price: $ 330.00
Miscellaneous: One 6-Round Magazine Included.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Ruger M77 Hawkeye -HM77 RBH*
THe Ruger firearms has released the new .30 bolt action rifle , Ruger M77 Hawkeye(HM 77 RBH ).The new Ruger M77 Hawkeye is available in three different stock combinations including slimmer walnut stock with a wrap around checkering on the fore grip.The rifle features the modified Ruger LC6 trigger for comfortable and crisp trigger pull. The latest red rubber recoil pad reduces the received recoil to a great extend.The integral scope rings precisely attached to the reciever makes the scope tightly fitted and improves acuracy.The weapon can be loaded or unloaded with the saftey on,thanks to the advanced three position saftey mechanism.Studs are also provided to mount sling swivels.The rifle also features a non-rotating, Mauser-type controlled-feed extractor, the most positive case extraction system ever invented, and a fixed blade-type ejector that positively ejects the empty cases as the bolt is moved fully rearward.

*Features.*
Caliber: .30-06 Sprg
Capacity: 4 Rounds
Finish: Hawkeye Matte Blued
Stock: Brown Hogue&#174; OverMolded&#8482; Stock
Barrel Length: 22&#8243;
Groove: 6
Twist: 1:10&#8243; RH
Overall Length: 42 3/4&#8243;
Weight: 7 1/2 lbs
California Approved: N/A
Massachusetts Approved: N/A

Front Sight(s): None
Rear Sight(s): None
Retail Price: $ 821.00
Miscellaneous: Scope Rings included at no extra charge


----------



## abbasniazi

*CVA Electra .50 Electronic Muzzleloader*
The Connecticut Valley Arms has released the new Electra .50 Electronic Muzzleloader.This muzzle loader is not like the other muzzleloaders &#8211; featured with a patented electronic ignition system that provides effective operation under any conditions.

The patented ARC&#8482; Electronic Ignition is completely sealed from other parts.No parts of the gun other than the barrel has to be cleaned.The ignition is instantaneous with a very smooth trigger pull.The burning of the charge will be spontaneous and consistent with this new system.One 9V battery will make 500 ignitions and will last for 25 days.Totally the Electra can be said to be the most advanced muzzle loader in the world.The gun is equipped with a high quality Bergara barrel that will provide deadly accuracy.With this new ignition system the loading becomes faster.The need for frequent cleaning &#8211; the general feature of a muzzle loader ,becomes a history.This is surely the ultimate muzzleloader.The gun is available with different types of camo stocks suitable for all hunting terrains.


*Features.*

Patented ARC&#8482; Electronic Ignition.
26&#8221;, 1:28 Twist Bergara Barrel Blued or Stainless Steel.
Ambidextrous Composite Stock Camo or Black FiberGrip.
DuraSight&#174; Rail Scope Mount.
DuraSight&#174; Fiber Optic Sights.
Comfortable CrushZone&#8482; Recoil Pad.
7.5 lbs. Total Weight.
14.5&#8221; Length of Pull.
Quake&#8482; Claw&#174; Sling.
Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Winchester- Speed Pump Black Shadow Field*Here comes another new relese from the Winchester family.The Winchester -Speed Pump Black Shadow Field pumping action shot gun.This state of the art pumping action shot gun features the fastest Follow-Up ever.
If you are a guy who loves reverberation rapid shots, the new Speed Pump&#174; shotgun is a best choice for you. Make it yours the light weight, centered balance and instant pointability firsthand. The Winchester&#174; Speed Pump design provides you with the fastest follow-up shots. No other pumping action shot gun can provide you with the feeling of an inertia-assisted slide-action that can deliver three shots in a half second.



*Features.*
Proven reliability with a glare proof matte finish on the barrel and receiver that won&#8217;t cause birds to flare. The durable composite stock and forearm are up to the extreme conditions. The efficient Speed Pump action fires all factory 2 3/4&#8243; and 3&#8243; steel, tungsten, bismuth and lead loads through a new, chrome plated .724&#8243; back-bored barrel with Invector-Plus&#8482; chokes, ensuring optimum patterns. We recommend you to select a tough 12 gauge with 26&#8243; or 28&#8243; barrel.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Bushmaster O.R.C*Yet another extremely good quality semi automatic carbine from the Bushmaster fire arms USA ,&#8221;The Bushmaster O.R.C&#8221; (Optics ready carbine)! .Ideal for hunters who like rapid firing.Overall you get a feeling of owning a M 16 in a budget friendly package.This gas operated semi automatic carbine is designed to perform effectively in all sorts of terrains.



This high quality Bushmaster Carbine is developed for the shooter who intends to immediately add rifle scope as it is shipped without iron sights. Many or almost all add-on rear iron sights can be easily attached to the flat-top Upper Receiver, and Bushmaster&#8217;s BMAS Front Flip-up Sight for V Match Rifles can be mounted over the Milled Gas Block. The high quality 16&#8221; M4 Profile Barrel is chromium lined in bore as well as chamber to provide the rifle precision, durability and easy maintenance at all conditions.

*Features.*
Caliber: 5.56mm / .223 Rem. 
Capacity of Magazine: 30 Rounds 
Total Length: 36.25&#8221; 
Length of Barrel : 16&#8221; 
Rifling: R.H. Twist &#8211; 1 turn in 9&#8221; 
Weight with out magazine: 6 lbs. 
Weight of empty magazine: .25 lb. 
Weight of loaded magazine: 1 lb. 
Mode of Operation: Gas Operated/
Semi-Automatic


----------



## abbasniazi

*AK 47 -The legend rides on!*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Phillipines
M30FS *

Gauge : 12 
Capacity : 4 + 1 (3" shell) 
Barrel Length : 18 1/2" 
Overall Length : 39 3/4" extended 
Weight, empty : 7.5 lbs.


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Phillipines
M1400TS *

Gauge: .22 LR 
Mag. Capacity : Single loading / 10 rounds 
Barrel Length: 23" 
Overall Length: 41" 
Weight, empty: 7.5 lbs. 
Stock: Philippine hardwood competition type stock, Monte Carlo style with cheekpiece & rubber butt pad


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Phillipines
M1600R *

Gauge: .22 LR 
Mag. Capacity : 10/15 rounds 
Barrel Length: 18 1/4 " 
Overall Length: 39 " (extended) 
Front Sight: Post 
Rear sight: Peep 
Weight, empty: 6.5 lbs. 
Stock: Black finish Philippine wood stock w/ 
retractable butt & plastic pistol grip


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Phillipines
Air Pistol *

Caliber: 22 pellets 
Barrel Length: 183mm (7.2") 
Overall Length: 290 mm (11.4") 
Weight, empty: 1.0 kg. (2.2 lbs.) 
Stock: Polymer grip


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan*
*SMGPK2*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
SMGPK1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
SMGPK*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
MP5P5*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
G3P4*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
MG3
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
AntiAircraft Machine Gun 12.7mm Type 54
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Artillary Amunition
105MM How *


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Artillary Amunition
120 MM Smoke WP M44A1 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Artillary Amunition
122 MM HOW HE 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Artillary Amunition
130 MM HE 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Artillary Amunition
155 MM HOW HE M 107 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Artillary Amunition
203MM HOW HE M 106 *


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Artillary Amunition
122 MM HE (MBRL) ARTILLERY ROCKET 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Artillary Amunition
QF 25 PDR MK 1/2. 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Mortor Bombs 
60 MM HE*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Mortor Bombs 
60 MM SMOKE WP*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Mortor Bombs 
60 MM ILLUMINATING & SIGNAL
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Mortor Bombs 
81 MM HE M 57 D A-2
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Mortor Bombs 
81 MM SMOKE WP. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

thx abbasniazi bro these pics are awesome


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Mortor Bombs 
81MM ILLUMINATING, SIGNAL RED & GREEN) 
CANNISTER DESIGN BUILT IN 
FIXED DELAY (NO FUZE).. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Mortor Bombs 
120 MM SMOKE WP M44A1 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Mortor Bombs 
120 MM HE M44A2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
100 MM APFSDS/T 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
MINE ANTI TANK - P3 MK2 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
105 MM APFSDS/T L 64 A4 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
105 MM HE TK P1 A1 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
105 MM TK HESH L35 A3 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
125 MM TK 'G' HE
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
106 MM HEAT M344A3
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
40 MM HEAT P1 MK1 (RPG-7) .. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
MINE ANTI TANK - P3 MK2
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Tank & Anti-Tank Ammunition
125 MM APFSDS/T 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
AirCraft & AntiCraft Ammunition
30MM
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
AirCraft & AntiCraft Ammunition
37MM HE/T
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
AirCraft & AntiCraft Ammunition
12.7 X 108 MM 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
AirCraft & AntiCraft Ammunition
BOMB HE AC 500 LBS (250 KG) MK-P8 
(LOW DRAG) 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Hand Grenades
ARGES 84-P2A1 Antipersonnel 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Hand Grenades
SMOKE DISCHARGE/GRENADE WP P3 MK1 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Hand Grenades
GRENADE TARGET INDICATION 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Small Arms Ammunition
5.56MM, 7.62MM, 9MM 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Pyrotechnics & Demolition Store
FLARE TRIP WIRE MK 2/2 *


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Pyrotechnics & Demolition Store
CARTRIDGE SIGNAL, SHOOTING PENCIL TYPE *


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Pyrotechnics & Demolition Store
CHARGE DEMOLITION NO.1,6 INCH BEEHIVE MK-1 
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*Made in Pakistan
Pyrotechnics & Demolition Store
DEMOLITION 1 OZ CE PRIMER 
*


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi

*Beretta Carbines and Rifles *


----------



## abbasniazi

*Benelli Military & Special Purpose *


----------



## abbasniazi

*AM180 SEMI-AUTO*


----------



## abbasniazi

*M79 40mm Grenade launcher (Fleming / Action*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Rifle Lebel Mle 1886 93R35*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Mitrailleuse front*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
90mm De Bange in 1898*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
DupuyDeLomeCruiser(1888).*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Invalides.*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Chassepot*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Fusil Gras mle 1874*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Lebel Model 1886 rifle*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Hotchkiss gun*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Systeme An XI cannon de 6 Douay 1813*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Paixhans gun*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Canon Valle de 12 with carriage 1854*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Canon obusier de campagne de 12 modele 1853*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
French De Bange cannon from 1877 *


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
CanetM890*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Canon de 75 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
French submarine Plongeur...launched on 16 April 1863. She was the first submarine in the world to be propelled by mechanical (rather than human) power.

Top and Side views*





*Inner Structural view*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
French battleship Redoutable 
Redoutable (1876) was a central battery and barbette ship of the French Navy. She was the first warship in the world to use steel as the principal building material [2]*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
French armoured cruiser Dupuy de L&#244;me (1887)
Dupuy de L&#244;me was an armoured cruiser of the French Navy, launched in Brest in 1887, and commissioned in 1890. She is considered by some to be the world's first armoured cruiser.[1] She was named after the naval architect Dupuy de L&#244;me.*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons

The Gymnote was one of the world's first all-electric submarines.
French submarine Gymnote (Q1)
Launched on 24 September 1888, she was developed in France following early experiments by Dupuy de L&#244;me, and, after his death, by Gustave Z&#233;d&#233; (1825-1891) and Arthur Krebs, who completed the project. For the Gymnote, Artur Krebs developed the electric engine, the first naval periscope and the first naval electric gyrocompass. The name "Gymnote" is French for Gymnotidae.
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Jean-Marie Le Bris
Jean-Marie Le Bris (1817 - 1872) was a French aviator, born in Concarneau, Brittany, who accomplished a glider flight in December 1856.

A sailor and sea captain, Jean-Marie Le Bris sailed around the world observing the flight of the Albatross bird. Although he sailed around the world, his true ambition was to fly. He caught some of the birds and analysed the interaction of their wings with air, identifying the aerodynamic phenomenon of lift, which he called "aspiration".
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Du Temple Monoplane
The du Temple Monoplane was a large aeroplane made of aluminium, built in Brest, France, by naval officer F&#233;lix du Temple in 1874.*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
La France (airship)
The La France was a French Army airship launched by Charles Renard and Arthur Constantin Krebs in 1884. Collaborating with Charles Renard, Arthur Constantin Krebs piloted the first fully controlled free-flight with the La France. The 170-foot (52 m) long, 66,000 cubic feet (1,900 m3) airship, electric-powered with a a 435 kg battery[1][2] completed a flight that covered 8 km (5 miles) in 23 minutes. It was the first full round trip flight[3] with a landing on the starting point. On its seven flights in 1884 and 1885[4] the La France dirigible returned five times to its starting point.*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Ader Avion III
The Avion III (sometimes referred to as the Aquilon or the &#201;ole III) was a primitive steam-powered aircraft built by Cl&#233;ment Ader between 1892 and 1897, financed by the French War Office.

Retaining the same basic bat-like configuration of the &#201;ole, the Avion III was equipped with two engines driving two propellers. While the earlier aircraft had no means of directional control at all, this one was equipped with a small rudder.
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Lepage silex gun dite du Premier Consul circa 1800
Jean Lepage (1779&#8211;1822) was a famous French gunsmith.[1] He worked for Louis XVI, Napol&#233;on and then Louis XVIII. He was the inventor of fulminate percussion systems for firearms, which superseded the flint-lock mechanism and opened the way to modern firearms. This followed the discovery of fulminates by Edward Charles Howard in 1800.
*


----------



## abbasniazi

*19th Century French Weapons
Lebel 8mm round
The 8&#215;50mmR French (8 mm Lebel) rifle cartridge was the first smokeless gunpowder cartridge to be made and adopted by any country. It was introduced by France in 1886. Formed by necking down the 11 mm Gras black powder cartridge, the smokeless 8 mm Lebel cartridge started a revolution in military rifle ammunition. Standard 8mm Lebel ammunition was also the first to feature a boat-tailed bullet (Balle D) which was adopted in 1898. [1]*


----------



## abbasniazi

The WS 30 stabilised modular weapon station is fitted with an ATK 30mm MK44 electrically operated chain gun.


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## haawk

abbasniazi said:


> *19th Century French Weapons
> Ader Avion III
> The Avion III (sometimes referred to as the Aquilon or the Éole III) was a primitive steam-powered aircraft built by Clément Ader between 1892 and 1897, financed by the French War Office.
> 
> Retaining the same basic bat-like configuration of the Éole, the Avion III was equipped with two engines driving two propellers. While the earlier aircraft had no means of directional control at all, this one was equipped with a small rudder.
> *



looks completely lika a bat......the first bat mobile i guess lol


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## xtive

abbasniazi said:


> *Made in Pakistan*
> *SMGPK2*


----------



## xtive

abbasniazi said:


> *Ruger LCP  .380 Automatic Pistol*
> Another premium light weight pistol from the Rugger family,The Ruger LCP!.The pistol is super light with only 9.4 ounce weight.The dimensions are 3.6 inch height and .82 inch width.This stuff is a nice one to carry in the pocket.The frame is made by glass filled nylon topped by a hardened steel slide in a blued finish.This light compact pistol is so comfortable an d will not cause a crash to your budget.All these great features make it a good choice for a dependable back up or self defense carry.
> 
> *Features.*
> 
> Caliber: .380 Auto
> Capacity: 6+1 Rounds
> Finish: Blued
> Grip: Glass-Filled Nylon
> Barrel Length: 2.75&#8243;
> Groove: 6
> Twist: 1:16&#8243; RH
> Overall Length: 5.16&#8243;
> Weight: 9.4 oz
> California Approved: No
> Massachusetts Approved: No
> Front Sight(s): Fixed
> Rear Sight(s): Fixed
> Other Features: N/A
> Retail Price: $ 330.00
> Miscellaneous: One 6-Round Magazine Included.





Nice One


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## Barrett




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## Barrett




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi




----------



## abbasniazi

Expand Image
The THAAD system provides the upper tier of a layered defensive shield. The PAC-3 missile provides the lower tier.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

abbasniazi said:


>



whats special about this Panavia ?


----------



## IBRIS

ALE-50 system is towed decoy acts as a preferential target that lures enemy missiles away by providing a much larger radar cross section than the aircraft. The protection it provides to aircraft and aircrews makes the ALE-50 one of the most important end-game electronic countermeasures available today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

IBRIS said:


> ALE-50 system is towed decoy acts as a preferential target that lures enemy missiles away by providing a much larger radar cross section than the aircraft. The protection it provides to aircraft and aircrews makes the ALE-50 one of the most important end-game electronic countermeasures available today.



Dude who is using this one?


----------



## IBRIS

indianrabbit said:


> Dude who is using this one?




US Navy and Australia's F/A-18E/F Super Hornet's are equipped with Raytheon&#8217;s AN/ALE-50s in the past, newer version of this AN/ALE-55. The IMPLC is the launch controller component of the AN/ALE-50 and AN/ALE-55 serves with F-16 Falcon/Viper, F/A-18 Hornet family, and B-1B Lancer. Decoy trail behind the aircraft when deployed, attracting radar-guided missiles to themselves instead.


----------



## Hulk

IBRIS said:


> US Navy and Australia's F/A-18E/F Super Hornet's are equipped with Raytheons AN/ALE-50s in the past, newer version of this AN/ALE-55. The IMPLC is the launch controller component of the AN/ALE-50 and AN/ALE-55 serves with F-16 Falcon/Viper, F/A-18 Hornet family, and B-1B Lancer. Decoy trail behind the aircraft when deployed, attracting radar-guided missiles to themselves instead.



Waoo this one looks even better, want to understand this in more detail.

thx dude.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Hello..I didn't wanted to open new thread so i decided to post the link here that i uploaded u can download file from there its an interesting "US Army Weapons 2010" you guys should read it..i'll post cover read u can download its in PFD format.
http://www.*************/file/zj2cjd0ko2k/U.S. Army Weapons Systems 2010 (2010).pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## psifactor

indianrabbit said:


> Waoo this one looks even better, want to understand this in more detail.
> 
> thx dude.



IS This Decoy?


----------



## Huda

amazing weapons


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

abbasniazi said:


> RKyGDWeblQw[/media] - Magnet Gun



so when we hunt Hekimullah, we point this at each of his eyes i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## abbasniazi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> so when we hunt Hekimullah, we point this at each of his eyes i think



No, i,ve a better idea for hakeem ullah mehsud, we'd evapourize his dirty ideas along his brain with a high beam laser.

What do you think Brother?


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

abbasniazi said:


> No, i,ve a better idea for hakeem ullah mehsud, we'd evapourize his dirty ideas along his brain with a high beam laser.
> 
> What do you think Brother?



How will you claim 50 million from the government?

I have a better idea catch him alive


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

he's wanted dead or alive.....makes no difference

Niazi -- we can discuss several methods. See you at the barracks! =D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

He is of grater use if you catch him alive you are not supposed to initially hand him over to the government so by the time you hand him over torture him to get the addresses of other militants so that you can get them *dead or alive* and lay claim to more money.
now since the plan is mine i hope i will get at least 10%


----------



## IBRIS

*The Chakram*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

angry khalistany khalsas and the water-melon missiles.....

hilarious


----------



## Sam_Bajwa

nice video brother thank you 

jai hind


----------



## IBRIS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> angry khalistany khalsas and the water-melon missiles.....
> 
> hilarious



Brother Zolfiqar, These close counter tactics with these face embedding Chakras were what had abdali's men running to retreat to HinduKush during 1605 A.D.

These are no angry khalistani's. The Nihang's in the Video are the descendents of our 6th GURU Sri Hargobind Singh Ji. They call them self Sursangi's who's main grid is in Anandpur Sahib Fort. I go to Punjab every year in March to see Holla-Mahalla Festival. They still showcase the same tactics and weapons which were used to harass mughals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

wish they were available in 1984!!


----------



## IBRIS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> wish they were available in 1984!!


Long story short:
They would of, but we knew the dirty politics being played by Akali's.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

IBRIS said:


> Long story short:
> They would of, but we knew the dirty politics being played by Akali's.



i wonder how the devout Sikhs/Khalistany nationalists would feel about your attitude towards them...

im sure india, being the responsible state that it is, will bring justice to those Sikhs who were massacred in 1984


anyways --- here is a Kirpan in honour of them 

hand carved


----------



## IBRIS

> i wonder how the devout Sikhs/Khalistany nationalists would feel about your attitude towards them...


Lets get few things clear shall we. these so called devout Sikhs/Khalistany's are not in Punjab. They left during the terror that was unleashed by mujbi's and chamars, who took advantage of the time to loot people of Punjab under the discuise of the Khalistani movement. I am a kutaddt Sikh who's half of the family was wiped out by fake Khalistani mujbi's who's intentions were only to loot pinds of Sikhs. During this Sikhs realised who they were up[ against and who they weren't. Akali's and that witch Gandhi were exposed by Nihangs. But this Khalistani movement was for more rights for state than the freedom movement which people like to exagerate so highly. 


> im sure india, being the responsible state that it is, will bring justice to those Sikhs who were massacred in 1984


History had proved when ever SIKHS are oppressed by anyone. The WRATH of GOD had unleashed on the entire empire's. 

The head count of these Khalistani-SiKHS is only in foriegn countries only. This is also has become a way of SiKHS around the world to get papers/refugee visas. So not all of them are Khalistanis, but listed as due to the legal status in those countries.

My relatives also used this trick to get papers in USA and CANADA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nightcrawler

this gonna be somewhat fantastic!! The top 10 military machines is here. I dont want to go in detail let the element of surprise be there while u guess which stands where!!

Must see ths documentary
Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## armyoptimist

nice, do these gun works


----------



## mariashern1

My favorite Top 10 Weapons are following.
1.Apache Helicopters
2.Joint Direct Attack Munition
3.AK- 47
4.F-22 Raptor
5.SA-2 ( Surface to Air Missile)
6.ICBM ( Intercontinental Ballistic Missile)
7.Military Infrastructure
8.TDI KRISS Super V XSMG Submachine Gun 
9.Active Denial System
CheyTac Intervention M-200 Long Range Rifle System


----------



## abbasniazi

mariashern1 said:


> My favorite Top 10 Weapons are following.
> 1.Apache Helicopters
> 2.Joint Direct Attack Munition
> 3.AK- 47
> 4.F-22 Raptor
> 5.SA-2 ( Surface to Air Missile)
> 6.ICBM ( Intercontinental Ballistic Missile)
> 7.Military Infrastructure
> 8.TDI KRISS Super V XSMG Submachine Gun
> 9.Active Denial System
> CheyTac Intervention M-200 Long Range Rifle System



WOW,

I wonder what'd happen if u can somehow get your hands on these weapons...


----------



## moxin

SRSS BullDog762 Bullpup M14/M1A Battle Rifle (7.62mm NATO/.308 Win.)
________________________________________________________


----------



## moxin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan Qadri

I like James Bond's 007 pistol. And this is really a beautiful weapon.


----------



## Huda

coool weapons


----------



## TheVoid

very cool and beatiful pics. thanks for posting


----------



## SHHHHH

Did any 1 post Brahmos?
Worlds fastest missile..


----------



## The Coon

Lugar 9mm


----------



## razgriz19

NUCLEAR RIFLE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

abbasniazi said:


>



Halo fan boy?


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

Some indian stuff


Shotgun Katar











Katars
















Pata sword


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

extra


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

India's specialty....War elephants!!


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

No matter what you throw at each other, in the end it always comes down to hand-to-hand fighting. These guys will eat you alive if you are out of ammo.


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

True_Pakistan_Zindabad said:


> wtf thats kinda weird. That looks like it hurts.. He looks like Timothydelaghetto from Youtube...


----------



## Jacobtheindoamerican

Check out the Indian Rajput warriors katar being used!! NUTS!


----------



## chethan.savand

amazing one


----------



## FlyingEagle

abbasniazi said:


> *Tschinke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *&#8220;The Most Beautiful Gun in the World&#8221;: Louis XIII Fowling Piece*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Ya to pithan k rikshaw jaisy lg ri hay . Anyhow good work 

Regards,
FE
Hamaisha Kush Raho


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

The LA SWAT use this new 6.8 mm LWRC PSD. Let me tell you that with this standard issue CQB assault rifle they outclass the best of commando outfits.


----------



## !!craft!!

a very informative tread ..thanks guys


----------

